# Wie lebt man Glauben "richtig"?



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Sooooo!

Religionen hier, Religionen da! Öfter in der Geschichte hat Glauben auch schon zu kriegen geführt! Wobei die meisten Religionen doch einen friedlichen Umgang miteinander predigen! Ich glaube es gibt zwei Extreme von denen ich gerne mal hören würde was ihr darüber denkt und natürlich bin ich mal gespannt was eure Meinung allgemein dazu ist.

Atheisten sind natürlich auch in diesem Thread herzlich willkommen insofern sie konstruktiv beitragen. Wer nur reinkommt um alles für "blöd" zu erklären könnte sich die Energie auch sparen.

Theorie Nr.1:

"_Gott wacht über uns. Jeden Tag stellt er uns Prüfungen! Egal was passiert, es ist von Gott gewollt!_"

Diese Menschen zeichnen sich dadurch aus, dass sie sich sogar foltern oder töten lassen würden ohne sich zur wehr zu setzen. Denn Gewalt ist schlecht! Und selbst wenn andere Menschen leiden müssen ist es eine Prüfung die ihnen Gott auferlegt hat.

Theorie Nr. 2: 

"_Wir sind Gottes Werkzeug und stehen ein für unseren Glauben! Was ist schon mein Leben wenn ich unschuldige Retten oder einen höheren Sinn erfüllen kann?_"

Dieser Mensch lebt seinen Glauben nicht nur für sich, er steht dafür ein, dass es auch anderen Menschen gutgeht.


Alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, während Nr.1 eigentlich die komplette Führung Gott überläßt und alles hinnimmt, könnte Nr. 2 eben schnell für Religionskriege oder fanatische Anschläge "benutzt" werden. 

Was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## Tikume (20. August 2009)

Richtig oder Falsch ist schonmal schlecht. Jeder muss das für sich ausmachen.
Prinzipiell würde ich es als "richtiger" empfinden den Glauben aktiv zu leben, also eher Variante 2.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> 1. Richtig oder Falsch ist schonmal schlecht. Jeder muss das für sich ausmachen.
> 2.Prinzipiell würde ich es als "richtiger" empfinden den Glauben aktiv zu leben, also eher Variante 2.



1. Guter Ansatz! Doch mußte ich es erstmal streng trennen damit man darüber diskutieren kann. Denn "situationsbedingt" paßt auf alles und sagt eigentlich nichts aus.

2. Seh ich auch so im Prinzip "Wir haben einen eigenen Willen!" und im Zusammenhang mit der Tatsache das es mein Gewissen belasten würde, wenn ich zusehen würde, wie andere Menschen leiden obwohl ich helfen könnte..... demgegenüber steht natürlich, dass Punkt  2 äusserst "anfällig" ist für Fehlentscheidungen. Wie gesagt, fanatischer Glaube führt meist in Gewalt bis der Gläubige erkennen muß, dass er sich garnicht mehr auf seinem "Weg" befindet...

Aber schauen wir mal was noch so in den Thread reinkommt!


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

Puh - anspruchsvolles Thema so früh am Morgen xD

Ich persönlich würde mich als .. ja hm als was denn .. Mischung aus Agnostiker, Atheist und ja hm .. Gläubigen bezeichnen. Ich nenne es mit Absicht Gläubiger und nicht Christ, da ich meinen ganz eigenen Glauben habe. Im Grunde bin ich am meisten ein Agnostiker. Ich kann es nicht wissen und ich werde es nie wissen wie es wirklich ist. Mein Antrieb Gutes zu tun erfolgt aus dem einfachem Prinzip "Wie ich andere behandele, so behandeln sie mich". Sehr egoistisch an sich, aber so läufts auf der Welt halt. (Ich glaube nicht an den wahren Altruismus, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Falls es wen interessiert klick mich für Infos.). 

Und jetzt kommt der Punkt wo meine Argumentation sich langsam dem Thread nähert. Andererseits glaube ich, dass Egoismus und Machtbesessenheit genau zu den beiden "Theorien" geführt hat die du aufführst. Diese Handlungsmaximen wurden doch dem Gläubigen nur auferlegt um ihn kontrollieren zu können! 

Deine Theorie 2 ist deutlich die striktere Kontrolle. Wie du schon selber sagst, hier wird der "Gläubige" nicht nur kontrolliert und dazu angehalten still zu halten, er wird sogar angewiesen vermeintlich (!!) richtiges aktiv durchzusetzen. Aber im Endeffekt basieren beide Aussagen auf dem Willen einen Menschen zu kontrollieren. Auch wenn ich diese Meinungen akzeptiere wenn sie jemand hat. Unterstützen kann ich sie bei weitem nicht!

Und hier kommt der Atheist Claet ins Spiel. Ich sehe, wie sich die Menschen (mich eingeschlossen) nach der Sicherheit die der Glaube einem Menschen geben kann sehnen. Ich sehe, wie Religionen die Welt so einfach erklären und dem Leben Sinn geben, nur weil der Mensch danach verlangt. Ich bin beeindruckt von Lenins Aussage "Religion ist Opium fürs Volk". Da steckt so verdammt viel wahres drin, ich seh es ja selber an mir, wie ich mich manchmal nach einem festeren Glauben sehne. Und dann lehne ich es natürlich ab mich so unüberlegt einem Gedanken an einen Gott hinzugeben, nur weil ich mich danach sehne. Das ist nicht logisch, das ist nicht wissenschaftlich. Das ist irrational. 

Aber wie gesagt, es gibt auch die anderen Momente. Ich bin ein sehr rationaler Mensch. Ich kann alles erklären (bzw denke, dass alles erklärbar ist). Alles unterliegt irgendeiner Kausalität. So gibt es unendlich viele Kausalitätsketten, die alle irgendwann im Urknall beginnen. Und dann frag ich mich: wer, was, wie, warum - war vor dem Urknall. DAS sind meine religiösen Momente. 

Ohje, ich hoffe ich bin nicht zu weit vom Thema abgedriftet. Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Lasst euch nicht instrumentalisieren. Man kann seinen Glauben auch verfolgen ohne solche Maxime.


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2009)

Ich sags mal so: Die Aussage "alles was passiert ist so gewollt wie es passiert" oder noch schlimmer -> "vorausbestimmt zu geschehen" sehe ich als Ausrede dafür, dass man für seine Taten weder Verantwortung, noch Konsequenzen übernehmen will. Man schiebt die Verantwortung einfach auf jemand anderen ab.


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Prinzipiell würde ich es als "richtiger" empfinden den Glauben aktiv zu leben, also eher Variante 2.



Versteh ich nicht, wieso?
Und wenn es meine Art ist, den Glauben nicht aktiv zu leben? Sondern nur so für mich?
Versteh nicht was daran "richtiger" sein soll.


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so: Die Aussage "alles was passiert ist so gewollt wie es passiert" oder noch schlimmer -> "vorausbestimmt zu geschehen" sehe ich als Ausrede dafür, dass man für seine Taten weder Verantwortung, noch Konsequenzen übernehmen will. Man schiebt die Verantwortung einfach auf jemand anderen ab.



Oh - tolles Stichwort!

Dazu möchte ich gerne Literaturhinweise geben *g*
Determinismus

"Ich kann nichts dafür, das war mein Schicksal."
Auf dieser Basis ist unser Rechtssystem schwer in Gefahr!!

Kann man einen Verbrecher noch verurteilen, wenn er doch nichts für kann?


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2009)

Wikiartikel schrieb:
			
		

> Allein wenn diese Worte realisiert werden, wird das Handeln des Betroffenen verändert und bestimmt, und es war selbst das Lesen dieses Textes durch bestimmte Umstände determiniert, genau wie die Entstehung des Textes durch den Verfasser. Die kleinsten Ereignisse ziehen oft große Ursachen nach sich und man spricht hierbei von Schwacher Kausalität (siehe auch Schmetterlingseffekt).


Da liefs mir dann doch glatt kalt den Rücken runter. Alleine die Vorstellung, dass ich den Artikel nur darum gelesen habe weils vorherbestimmt war und im Text dann noch geschrieben steht, dass ich das lese weils vorherbestimmt war o_O
Naja zum Glück glaube ich daran, dass ichs gelesen hab, weil ichs lesen wollte und ich mein Handeln selbst bestimmt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst müsst ich mich bald einweisen lassen, weil ich den Gedanken ewig weiterspinnen könnte ^^


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

Ja ich find das Thema auch ziemlich "eklig" aber andererseits faszinierend darüber nachzudenken.

Unser Gehirn ist im Endeffekt auch nur ein chemischer Apparat. Bei einem chemischen Experiment würden wir sagen, wir wissen, wenn wir 2g hiervon mit 2g davon mischen wird haargenau das und das passieren. 

Ist es in unserem Gehirn genauso?
Gibt es eine Seele, ein Bewusstsein was genau uns ausmacht? Oder ist das nur eine Illusion?

Auch hier sind wir wieder wo, wo wir gesagt bekommen, was wir hören wollen. 
Determinismus ist uns fremd. Die Theorie beraubt uns unserer Freiheit, also sagt uns die Kirche: Gott hat den Menschen mit einem freien Willen geschaffen und du bist für deine Taten verantwortlich.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. August 2009)

Glauben richtig leben hmm....

kann man den Glauben überhaupt falsch leben?

ich meine wer sagt den was richtig und was falsch ist im Glauben das ist doch die persönliche Einstellung eines jeden.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> 1. Mein Antrieb Gutes zu tun erfolgt aus dem einfachem Prinzip "Wie ich andere behandele, so behandeln sie mich". Sehr egoistisch an sich, aber so läufts auf der Welt halt.
> 
> 2. Und jetzt kommt der Punkt wo meine Argumentation sich langsam dem Thread nähert. Andererseits glaube ich, dass Egoismus und Machtbesessenheit genau zu den beiden "Theorien" geführt hat die du aufführst. Diese Handlungsmaximen wurden doch dem Gläubigen nur auferlegt um ihn kontrollieren zu können!
> 
> ...



1. Ein Grundprinzip was schonmal auf eine gute Lebenseinstellung hinweist. Wobei man normalerweise sagt:"Ich behandel andere Menschen so, wie ich behandelt werden will!" Ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied. Weil man nicht immer so behandelt wird, wie man es sich wünscht, aber zu jederzeit einen Menschen so behandeln kann, wie man selbst behandelt werden wollte.

2. Ganz ehrlich! Ich verstehe nicht wie du das meinst. Es sind zwei extreme und ich meine, dass das eigene Handlungsfeld dazwischen liegen sollte und zwar immer insoweit, wie man es mit dem eigenen Gewissen vereinbaren kann. Denn auch du (Wie ich andere behandele, so behandeln sie mich) wirst dir zwangsläufig die Frage stellen ob du etwas aktiv ändern willst oder nur passiv zuschaust.

3. Hätten sie den armen Mann doch mal ausprechen lassen!^^ Man könnte den Satz auch vervollständigen: "Religion ist Opium für das Volk und gift für die Regierung!"

Genauso wie man Menschen durch Religion zu Gewalt anstacheln kann, so kann man ihnen auch die Hoffnung rauben in dem man die Religion zerstört. Ein Mensch der an einen Sinn des Lebens glaubt läßt sich nicht so einfach befehligen wie einer ohne. Denn warum sollte sich der Mensch ohne "Glauben" einer Gerechten Sache wiedersetzen wenn er nicht weiß wofür? In der Waagschale liegt nur sein Leben was er dabei verlieren könnte. Keine Hoffnung auf Gerechtigkeit oder einem höheren Sinn gedient zu haben. 

4. Ich hätte kein Problem damit für eine gerechte Sache ein Instrument zu sein! Wobei die Betonung auf "gerecht" liegt. 



Davatar schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so: Die Aussage "alles was passiert ist so gewollt wie es passiert" oder noch schlimmer -> "vorausbestimmt zu geschehen" sehe ich als Ausrede dafür, dass man für seine Taten weder Verantwortung, noch Konsequenzen übernehmen will. Man schiebt die Verantwortung einfach auf jemand anderen ab.



Die gute alte Frage: "Ist schon alles vorherbestimmt oder können wir selbst bestimmen?" Es gibt Prophezeihungen die sagen "..wenn der Mensch... dann.." Ist es nichts anderes wie wenn ich einem Kind sage: "Wenn du nicht aufhörst mit der Herdplatte zu spielen, dann wirst du dir die Finger verbrennen!" Die Prophezeiung tritt ein wenn die Warnung nicht beachtet wird. Ob das Kind jetzt weiter mit der Herdplatte spielt oder nicht, ist ihm selbst überlassen. 

Bei größeren Katastrophen wird es dann schon etwas schwieriger, denn es ist nicht nur ein Schicksal was daran hängt sondern das, der ganzen Gemeinschaft. Dementsprechend muß die Gemeinschaft "aufhören mit der Herdplatte zu spielen" oder sie wird sich die Finger verbrennen. 

Jeder Mensch kann im kleinen die Dinge beeinflussen und ist somit auch an der Wirkung der größeren Dinge beteiligt.

Bis zu dem Punkt, wo es nicht mehr aufzuhalten ist, da wird dann eben nicht mehr handelt sondern nur noch reagiert.....


----------



## -RD- (20. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Sooooo!
> 
> Theorie Nr.1:
> 
> ...



(Da der nun folgende Text etwas ausführlicher wird, hier der Hinweis, dass meine persönliche Art "im Glauben an und mit Gott zu leben" kursiv und dick geschrieben ist)

Warum gibt es nur diese beiden Theorien, nach welchen sich (deiner Ansicht nach?) im Glauben an Gott leben lässt? Woher hast du diese beiden Theorien?
Diese Fragen sind nicht in irgendeiner Form als "Angriff" zu verstehen, sondern viel mehr als Hilfe für mich, deine Intention zu verstehen...

Wie bereits angemerkt wurde, gibt es beim "Leben des Glaubens" kein "richtig" oder "falsch".
Jeder Mensch muss für sich selbst entscheiden (können), was für ihn/sie ein "Leben im Glauben an Gott" (ich denke, davon sprichst du, wenn du von "Glauben leben" schreibst ?) bedeutet.

Dann wiederum muss dieser Mensch selbst entscheiden (können), in wie weit er sich mit den Grundsätzen des jeweilgen Glaubens verbunden fühlt.

Dass ein jeder Gläubige sich an die generelle Aussage der 10 Gebote (die es ja so oder leicht verändert in jeder Religion gibt / für Atheisten stehen diese Gebote im GG) halten sollte, steht dabei außer Frage.

Was nun deine aufgestellten Theorien betrifft, so hat MEINER MEINUNG nach keine von beiden wirklich etwas mit dem "Leben im Glauben an Gott" zu tun. 

Deine erste Theorie ist eine Art Hilfestellung in besonders schweren Zeiten, für die es anscheinend keine Lösung zu geben scheint. Man könnte auch anklagend schreiben: "Gott ist schuld, dass es mir gerade dreckig geht."
Solch eine Aussage würde aber dazu führen, dem eigenen Leid quasi auszuweichen, es auf andere abzuschieben. In meinen Augen wird hier Gott als "Sündenbock" missbraucht. 

*Wenn es mir schlecht geht, setze ich mich bewußt mit der Situation auseinander... im Glauben an Gott, bin ich dankbar dafür, "jemanden" zu haben, der (neben der Familie) mein Leid mit mir teilt (nicht es mir abnimmt!) und der mir die Kraft gibt, einen Ausweg zu suchen und zu finden.*

Deine zweite Theorie verbindet zwei IMO komplett unterschiedliche (nicht verschiedene/gegensätzliche) Aussagen miteinander.
Der erste Teil "WIR SIND GOTTES WERKZEUG UND STEHEN EIN FÜR UNSEREN GLAUBEN" ist erneut nahe daran, Gott als "Mittel zum Zweck" für all das zu nutzen, was man in seinem Leben so macht (bin ja sein Werkzeug). Zudem lässt es die Frage offen, auf welche Art und Weise "wir" für unseren Glauben einstehen.
Ich habe meinerseits kein Problem damit, für meinen Glauben einzustehen, in dem ich dies kundtue und argumentativ bis an die Grenze einer anderen Meinung hin verteidige. Genau dort muss das dann aber auch sein Ende haben.
Und hier wird eben häufig, im unsinnigen Wettstreit mit anderen Religionen / Einstellungen diese Aussage als legitimer Grund genutzt, um sich über die Gebote/Grundrechte hinweg zusetzen und anderen Menschen Leid zu zufügen.
DU SOLLST NICHT TÖTEN!
Wer Religionskriege führt, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wahrlich und ehrlich gläubig. Denn er widersetzt sich in vollem Wissen einem der 10 in Stein gemeißelten Gebote.

Der zweite Teil der zweiten Theorie "WAS IST SCHON MEIN LEBEN, WENN ICH UNSCHULDIGE RETTEN...KANN" passt IMO nicht ganz mit deiner darunter gegebenen Definition zusammen. Der hier großgeschriebene Satz stellt eine absolute Selbstlosigkeit dar, die mich eher an Selbstmordattentäter denken lässt als an den Glauben an Gott und das Leben danach.

"Dieser Mensch lebt seinen Glauben nicht nur für sich, er steht dafür ein, dass es auch anderen Menschen gutgeht." (dein Zitat)

Deine Definition dagegen ließt sich, durch die Verwendung der Wörter "nur" und "auch", absolut nicht verkehrt. Wer in seinem Glauben so lebt, dass er dadurch auch anderen Menschen hilft und beisteht, der trägt in meinen Augen zu einer Gesellschaft bei, die sich wieder weg vom Egoismus hin zu einem freundschaftlichen und ehrlichen Miteinander (nicht nur als Zweckbündnis) bewegt.
Wichtig ist dabei nur, dass man seinen Glauben nicht versucht, anderen aufzuzwingen. Das möchte man schließlich selbst ebenso wenig.

_*Zusammenfassend sehe ich mich persönlich als einen Menschen, der im Glauben an Gott und seine Gebote lebt, daraus auch Kraft für härtere Zeiten zieht und diese Kraft in gewissem Maße auch zum Wohle anderer einsetzt.*_
Wer Gott als "Geist aus der Lampe" betrachtet (Stichwort: King of Queens ;-) ) oder Prophezeiungen/Gebote/etc. als Vorwand nutzt um Grundrechte des Menschen (von Gott gegeben!) zum ungehen, der ist in meinen Augen nicht wirklich gläubig, sondern nur auf seinen eigenen persönlichen Vorteil aus.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> 1.Wie bereits angemerkt wurde, gibt es beim "Leben des Glaubens" kein "richtig" oder "falsch".
> Jeder Mensch muss für sich selbst entscheiden (können), was für ihn/sie ein "Leben im Glauben an Gott" (ich denke, davon sprichst du, wenn du von "Glauben leben" schreibst ?) bedeutet.
> 
> 2.Deine zweite Theorie verbindet zwei IMO komplett unterschiedliche (nicht verschiedene/gegensätzliche) Aussagen miteinander.
> ...



Vielen dank! Ich freu mich immer wenn jemand dazu antwortet weil auch jede Antwort mich bereichert und ich gerne lese was andere darüber denken.

Ich bin mal so frei und fang mit 2 an:

Wie schon gesagt hab ich die beiden Varianten grob "übertrieben" dargestellt um einfach eine bessere Diskussionsgrundlage zu haben. Man kann über Schwarz und weiß diskutieren aber nicht über grau & grau.

Beim zweiten Punkt hab ich es bewußt "Fromm & Radikal" gestaltet. Weil der Übergang fliesend ist. Es ist löblich wenn jemand sich selbst opfert um andere Menschen zu retten aber ist die Grenze dabei so verwschindend gering wie zwischen Genie und Wahnsinn! 

Ein Feuerwehrmann geht in ein brennendes Haus um Kinder zu retten. Absolut Löblich! Nur wird der fanatische Gläubige auch meinen, er macht seine Tat um die anderen Menschen zu retten! Um da einen Unterschied zu sehen muß man sich des Unterschieds bewußt sein. 

Und jetzt kommen wir zu Punkt 1:

Es gibt natürlich ein richtig oder falsch! Aber ist es nirgendwo in dem Sinn niedergeschrieben weil es für jede Situation anders gesehen werden muß und auch ein Text falsch interpretiert werden könnte. Ich denke das "eigene" richtig oder falsch findet jeder in seinem Gewissen!


----------



## -RD- (20. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> 1) Ein Feuerwehrmann geht in ein brennendes Haus um Kinder zu retten. Absolut Löblich! Nur wird der fanatische Gläubige auch meinen, er macht seine Tat um die anderen Menschen zu retten! Um da einen Unterschied zu sehen muß man sich des Unterschieds bewußt sein.
> 
> 2) Es gibt natürlich ein richtig oder falsch! Aber ist es nirgendwo in dem Sinn niedergeschrieben weil es für jede Situation anders gesehen werden muß und auch ein Text falsch interpretiert werden könnte. Ich denke das "eigene" richtig oder falsch findet jeder in seinem Gewissen!



zu 1) - Naja, einen gewissen "sozialen Hintergrund" sollte die Entscheidung Feuerwehrmann/frau zu werden schon mit sich bringen. Wenn er seine Aufgabe in der Gesellschaft und seine Verantwortung, die er mit Dienstantritt angenommen hat, AUSSCHLIEßLICH als Einkommensmöglichkeit betrachtet, dann finde ich das schon etwas ..hm.. "kühl", "risikobedacht". 
Wer natürlich nur Feuerwehr´ler wird, um ohne Rücksicht auf sich selbst sein eigenes Leben wider jeglichen Verstand "wegwirft", der ist IMO auch nicht am richtigen Platz.

(Fanatische) Aufopferung kann IMO nicht im Sinne Gottes sein, selbst wenn sie von vielen Menschen hinein interpretiert wird. DENN: Wie soll ich weiterhin anderen Menschen helfen, wenn ich körperlich dazu nicht mehr in der Lage bin?
Eine ehemalige Vorgesetzte von mir meinte einmal:"Du kannst nur dann voll für andere da sein, wenn du selbst auf 100% bist. Wenn du dich zu sehr aufopferst, leiden andere Menschen, die deine Hilfe benötigen um so mehr darunter."

Der Mittelweg ist hier das Ziel, welches gesucht und erreicht werden muss. Aber das bringt uns jetzt eigentlich vom Thema weg.

zu 2) Ein "richtig" oder "falsch" gibt es im Hinblick auf das Leben im Glauben an Gott meiner Meinung nach eben nur hinsichtlich der "Grundgebote" (so nenne ich sie jetzt einfach mal, der Einfachheit halber). Nur hier ist klar festgelegt, was man darf oder eben nicht darf. 
Alles andere ist, da stimme ich zu, situationsabhängig und von den jeweiligen persönlichen Ansichten und Grundvorstellungen abhängig - also stets aus eigener religiöser/ethischer Sicht "richtig" oder "falsch".


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Ich habe hier noch lange nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen, deshalb antworte ich auf die Frage des Threaderstellers.

Es ist ein schwieriges Thema, die ich denke, nie in Zufriedenheit aller gelöst werden könnte. 
Ich selbst tendiere eher zu Variante A, allerdings stelle ich mir das etwas anders vor. 
"Gott wacht über uns." Dem stimme ich voll zu. Egal was passiert, Gott sieht es. Denn er sieht alles (schliesslich ist er Allmächtig). 
Deshalb lebe ich mein Leben in Friede und ohne /wenig Angst, denn ich weiss, das er für mich sorgt. Denn ich habe ihn angenommen und er ist in meinem Herzen willkommen. Aber die Bibel lehrt uns, anderen selbstlos zu helfen. Wenn wir einen Hungern sehn, sollen wir essen geben, Wenn wir einem Nackten über dem Weg laufen, sollen wir ihn bekleiden usw.

zudem lehrt die Bibel, "Urteile nicht". Was so mancher Christ vergisst oder sogar absichtlich verdrängt. Denn das Urteilen steht allein Gott zu. Deshalb soll ich nicht selbst die Initiative ergreifen und andere Menschen quälen, foltern, töten, selbst wenn er ein riesiger A**** ist und es verdient hätte. 
Allerdings sind Sachen, über die Gott schon in der Bibel geurteilt hat, von dem nicht eingeschränkt. Einfaches Beispiel: "Du sollst nicht stehlen."
Wenn aber Christen zur Waffe greifen, machen sie etwas falsch. Dann ist ihr handeln alles andere als Heilig und auch überhaupt nicht von Gott unterstützt (stichwort Kreuzritter).

Zum Schluss möchte ich euch eine Biographie ans Herz legen. "Heavenly Man". Ich bin es intensiv am lesen und beeindruckt, was dieser Chinese alles durchlebt hat. und der hat viel erlebt, Segnungen, Heilungen, aber auch viel Leid und Schmerz (viel, finde ich untertrieben).
Lese das Buch selbst gerade und kann sagen. Absolut lesenswert!


----------



## 11Raiden (20. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Theorie Nr.1:
> "_Gott wacht über uns. Jeden Tag stellt er uns Prüfungen! Egal was passiert, es ist von Gott gewollt!_"
> Diese Menschen zeichnen sich dadurch aus, dass sie sich sogar foltern oder töten lassen würden ohne sich zur wehr zu setzen. Denn Gewalt ist schlecht! Und selbst wenn andere Menschen leiden müssen ist es eine Prüfung die ihnen Gott auferlegt hat.
> Theorie Nr. 2:
> ...


So,
ich halte es meist mit einem sowohl als auch,
weil ich mir als Blinder der im Nebel stochert grundsätzlich nicht erlaube eine Sichtweise auszuschließen.
Das heißt ich versuche fremde Systeme Glauben und Vorstellungen miteinander zuverknüpfen und Schnittmengen und/oder Ergänzungen zu sehen und zu erkennen. Ob das der Weisheit letzter Schluß ist? Ich weiß es nicht, ich weiß das ich durch meine Lebenserfahrungen dazu gekommen bin, nicht nur meine Sichtweise zu sehen und sie als allherrliche überlegene Meinung darzubieten, sondern eher offen für Neues und Anderes und andere Menschen mit ihren Vorstellungen zu sein und zu sehen, welche positive Überzeugungen und Lebensanschauungen ich von ihnen assimilieren kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur 1. Theorie:
Ich würde sie nicht so auslegen wollen, weil man immer den freien Willen hat, aber das was grad passiert auch immer zu einem Anteil mit einem Selbst und seinen Gedanken, Gefühlen und Handeln fußt, aber halt nicht nir zwingend darauf, sondern zu einem Anteil.
Zur 2. Theorie:
Alles kann von Menschen mißverstanden, verdreht, verzerrt werden. Es ist halt wie etwas bei ihm ankommt und wie er mit seinen Denk-, Gefühls, Handlungs-, Verhaltensmuster er gestrickt, bzw. verstrickt ist.
Von daher ist der Weg des freien Willes ein leben nach Ursache und Wirkung.
Alles hat eine Ursache und alles eine Wirkung.
Es geht nur dasjeweilige zu versuchen zu erkennen.
Dann kommt da das Resonanzprinzip hinzu.
Alles was ich Gefühlsmäßig, geistig, durch Handlungen und Verhalten aussende kommt wieder zu mir zurück.
Positiv wie negativ und bewußt wie unbewußt ist egal, es kommt zu dem Schöpfer bzw Aussender zurück.
Und glaubt mir, durch unangenehme Ereignisse und damit verbundenes Leid habe ich persönlich am Besten und schnellsten gelernt, um das nächste mal nicht wieder in so eine Situation zu kommen.

Also sollte jeder Mensch offen für Veränderung sein und verscuhen sich in der Gemeinschaft einzufügen und als ein Teil der Welt und dem Leben auf allen Ebenen (Körper, Geist und Seele) erkennen, wahrnehmen und dann danach verantwortungsvoll handeln, denken und fühlen.

Das ist wahre Reife, Entwicklung, Evolution und Wandlung in Hochkultur! ^^


----------



## Vreen (20. August 2009)

ich halte diesen thread, genau wie die meisten anderen gottthreads hier im moment, für absolute sülze und kindischen und altmodischen opportunismus.
jetzt bleibt nur die frage offen ob es gottes wille ist das ich euch das hier schreibe, da ja alles was passiert gottes wille sein könnte, oder ob ich gottes werkzeug bin euch das zu sagen um euren gleuben zu prüfen?
diskutiert das wenn ihr sonst nichts zu tun habt....


----------



## -RD- (20. August 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> 1) ...zudem lehrt die Bibel, "Urteile nicht". Was so mancher Christ vergisst oder sogar absichtlich verdrängt. Denn das Urteilen steht allein Gott zu.
> 
> 2) ...Allerdings sind Sachen, über die Gott schon in der Bibel geurteilt hat, von dem nicht eingeschränkt. Einfaches Beispiel: "Du sollst nicht stehlen."
> Wenn aber Christen zur Waffe greifen, machen sie einen falsch. Dann ist ihr handeln alles andere als Heilig und auch überhaupt nicht von Gott unterstützt (stichwort Kreuzritter).
> ...



zu 1) Wie wahr. In der heutigen Zeit allerdings wirklich schwierig, da alles mit allem und jeder mit jedem im Vergleich steht. Und wenn verglichen wird, dann gibt es ein Urteil. Sehe ich, wie jemand permanent auf grausamste Art und Weise (bereits stark wertend!) unsere Sprache in Schrift und Bild verstümmelt oder entfremdet, dann weise ich diesen jemand gerne und nicht selten (ver-)urteilend darauf hin. Warum? Weil es mir stinkt, dass jemandem die Kommunikation wohl derart unwichtig ist, dass es ihn nicht interessiert (schon wieder wertend!), ob´s der andere lesen kann, oder nicht. Als "Hinweis zum Nachdenken" hilft mir deine Aussage aber dennoch weiter. Kritik (in der Hoffnung auf Besserung) ohne Wertung zu formulieren ist allerdings schwierig.

zu 2) Wie ich es bereits angesprochen habe: Gottes Wort wurde und wird leider immer wieder als "Mittel zum Zweck" genutzt um Verstöße gegen die eigenen 10 Gebote zu rechtfertigen.

zu 3) ist bestellt... danke für die Information.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich halte diesen thread, genau wie die meisten anderen gottthreads hier im moment, für absolute sülze und kindischen und altmodischen opportunismus.
> jetzt bleibt nur die frage offen ob es gottes wille ist das ich euch das hier schreibe, da ja alles was passiert gottes wille sein könnte, oder ob ich gottes werkzeug bin euch das zu sagen um euren gleuben zu prüfen?
> diskutiert das wenn ihr sonst nichts zu tun habt....



Vreen? Falsch verbunden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -RD- (20. August 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich halte diesen thread, genau wie die meisten anderen gottthreads hier im moment, für absolute sülze und kindischen und altmodischen opportunismus.



Deine Ansichten zu äußern ist dein persönliches Recht, ebenso wie selbige hier kund zu tun. Schade nur, dass du es nicht mit etwas freundlicheren Worten getan hast.
Diese Aussage lässt zudem darauf schließen, dass du an einer ernsthaften Diskussion zum Thema kein Interesse hast. Von daher wäre es schön, wenn es dann auch bei diesem einen Kommentar bleiben würde.



Vreen schrieb:


> jetzt bleibt nur die frage offen ob es gottes wille ist das ich euch das hier schreibe, da ja alles was passiert gottes wille sein könnte, oder ob ich gottes werkzeug bin euch das zu sagen um euren gleuben zu prüfen?
> diskutiert das wenn ihr sonst nichts zu tun habt....



Das sind zwei komplett unterschiedliche Fragen welche aber in der gleichen Schlussfolgerung enden.
Beide werden wir wohl hier nicht zur Aufklärung führen können; Daher macht es wenig Sinn, wie von dir vorgeschlagen, darüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich halte diesen thread, genau wie die meisten anderen gottthreads hier im moment, für absolute sülze und kindischen und altmodischen opportunismus.
> jetzt bleibt nur die frage offen ob es gottes wille ist das ich euch das hier schreibe, da ja alles was passiert gottes wille sein könnte, oder ob ich gottes werkzeug bin euch das zu sagen um euren gleuben zu prüfen?
> diskutiert das wenn ihr sonst nichts zu tun habt....


Sorry aber wenn Du mit nem Thema nichts anfangen kannst wären alle Beteiligten froh, wenn Du Dich einfach raushalten würdest, dankeschön.


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

Ich würde gerne hinzufügen, dass auch ich Vreen ein klitzekleines Stück weit verstehen kann und dass manche Frommigkeit (gibts dieses Wort?) mir auch seltsam vorkommt und mich verwirrt. Man kann aber durchaus, und das ist jetzt an Vreen gerichtet, anderer Meinung sein und aus der Diskussion trotzdem viel mitnehmen. Andere Meinungen zu respektieren und in einem Dialog sie kennenzulernen bringt dich selber immer weiter. Egal wie seltsam die andere Meinung ist. (Sofern sie denn durchdacht und nicht totaler Mumpitz ist..)


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne hinzufügen, dass auch ich Vreen ein klitzekleines Stück weit verstehen kann und dass manche Frommigkeit (gibts dieses Wort?) mir auch seltsam vorkommt und mich verwirrt. Man kann aber durchaus, und das ist jetzt an Vreen gerichtet, anderer Meinung sein und aus der Diskussion trotzdem viel mitnehmen. Andere Meinungen zu respektieren und in einem Dialog sie kennenzulernen bringt dich selber immer weiter. Egal wie seltsam die andere Meinung ist. (Sofern sie denn durchdacht und nicht totaler Mumpitz ist..)



Also hast du noch Hoffnung für ihn oder auch schon Mitleid? XD Bisher ist er eigentlich immer nur destruktiv aufgefallen und leider wird er nichts aus irgend einem Thread mitnehmen! Sein Ziel ist es eher sich unbeliebt zu machen weil er sich so am wohlsten fühlt! Ja er wartet gänzlich darauf, dass sich die Leute aufregen! 

Aber wenn du noch Hoffnung hast, werd ich das arme Vreenilein mal noch nicht reporten! *g*


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

Hm ich glaube, dass er erstens nicht weiß was Oppportunismus bedeutet und zweitens, dass er die Beiträge entweder nicht gelesen, oder nicht verstanden oder gar weder noch hat xD

Also tendentiell eher Mitleid. 

@Vreen
Lies dir die Beiträge der Leute nochmal aufmerksam durch. Man kann (zumindest mit den meisten Anwensenden) Gläubigen durchaus über Lebenseinstellungen philosopisch diskutieren, auch wenn man selber mit "Gott" nichts am Hut hat. Häng dich nicht zu sehr an dem Wort Gott auf. Ersetze es durch Moral oder Gewissen und schon ist der Unterschied zwischen (moderner) Theologie und Philosophie gar nicht mehr so weit. 

Also ich für meinen Teil, und ich bin weiß Gott nicht gläubig, habe schon einige super Gespräche mit Gläubigen über das Leben geführt.

*edit*
Nichts glauben, ist übrigens auch ein Glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sobald die Frage gestellt wurde, machst du dir als Mensch Gedanken über die Antwort oder analysierst zumindest das Problem und beginnst somit an deine Lösung der Fragestellung zu "glauben"


----------



## -RD- (20. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Hm ich glaube, dass er erstens nicht weiß was Oppportunismus bedeutet und zweitens, dass er die Beiträge entweder nicht gelesen, oder nicht verstanden oder gar weder noch hat xD
> Also tendentiell eher Mitleid.



Wenn man etwas nicht weiß, kann man nachfragen, es sei denn man ist zu stolz sein Unwissen zu zugeben.
Aber ich weiß es aus eigener schmerzlicher Erfahrung: Aller Anfang ist schwer. Darum (von Wikipedia kopiert):
*
Opportun heißt „herangetragen“ (wörtlich), „gelegen“ (figurativ), und bezieht sich auf eine günstige Gelegenheit; der Opportunist geht weiter, er nutzt eine günstige Gelegenheit ohne Rücksicht auf Konsequenzen oder eigene Wertvorstellungen zu seinem Vorteil. Es ist ein überwiegend negativ besetzter Begriff: Der Opportunismus stellt die Zweckmäßigkeit über die Grundsatztreue. Eine abgeschwächte Form des Opportunismus findet sich im Pragmatismus oder eventuell auch im Realismus wieder. Man kann als Gegenpol zum Opportunisten den Ideologen sehen. In diesem Begriffszusammenhang ist es schwierig, den Übergang zwischen Kompromissbereitschaft und Opportunismus zu definieren oder festzulegen. Politischer Opportunismus nimmt unter Umständen langfristige Nachteile in Kauf, um kurzfristig Zustimmung zu erzielen und bedeutet oftmals das Aufgeben der eigenen Meinung – teilweise oder ganz – zum Vorteil einer anderen Meinung, welcher man größere Chancen auf allgemeine Zustimmung einräumt.*

*Die darwinsche Evolutionstheorie beschreibt beispielsweise ein opportunistisches Prinzip in der Natur. Tierarten, die sich sehr flexibel unterschiedlichsten Bedingungen anpassen können, werden als Opportunisten bezeichnet. In der Ökologie bezeichnet Opportunismus ein Verhalten von an sich harmlosen Parasiten, die bei einer Abwehrschwäche des Wirtes zu gefährlichen Krankheitserregern werden (siehe unter Parasitismus).
*

Die Zitate liefern, IMO, die beste Möglichkeit um das Wort, den Begriff des Opportunismus darzustellen:

*  * Opportunisten sind Prinzipienreiter, die leicht umsatteln. (Lothar Schmidt)
    * Der Politiker, der sich vom Opportunismus leiten lässt, ist wie ein Mensch, der kein Billard mehr spielt, weil er beim Billard verloren hat, oder der mit Golfspielen aufhört, weil er beim Golf geschlagen wurde. (Gilbert Keith Chesterton)
    * Opportunismus ist zum Kotzen, aber er ist kein Monopol der Politiker. (Helmut Schmidt)
    * Menschlichkeit und Gerechtigkeit sind die Prinzipien, nach denen ein Staat geführt wird, doch nicht die Armee; Opportunismus und Flexibilität dagegen sind militärische, keine zivilen Tugenden. (Sun Tsu: "Die Kunst des Krieges")
    * Ein Opportunist ist ein "Jenachdemer". (Wilhelm Busch)
    * Opportunismus ist die Kunst, mit dem Winde zu segeln, den andere machen. (Alessandro Manzoni)*




claet schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil, und ich bin weiß Gott nicht gläubig, habe schon einige super Gespräche mit Gläubigen über das Leben geführt.



Was auch absolut möglich ist, sofern der Gläubige nicht verbohrt/fanatisch ist, und der Diskussionspartner, nicht versucht ihm seinen Glauben auszureden, oder gar dafür zu beleidigen.
Vor knapp 4 Jahren stand ich nämlich selbst auf der Seite des "Kritikers", mir gegenüber ein guter Freund aus der Ausbildung und absolut gläubiger Christ...



claet schrieb:


> Nichts glauben, ist übrigens auch ein Glauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nihilismus? Das wäre dann ein Mensch, der - nicht auf Wissens- sondern auf Glaubensebene - fest daran glaubt, dass es keinen Gott gibt... Quasi eine "Anti-Religion" (nicht negativ zu verstehen, bitte)?
Ich kenne mich hinsichtlich dieses Themas zu wenig aus, daher meine Nachfrage...


----------



## 11Raiden (21. August 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich halte diesen thread, genau wie die meisten anderen gottthreads hier im moment, für absolute sülze und kindischen und altmodischen opportunismus.
> jetzt bleibt nur die frage offen ob es gottes wille ist das ich euch das hier schreibe, da ja alles was passiert gottes wille sein könnte, oder ob ich gottes werkzeug bin euch das zu sagen um euren gleuben zu prüfen?
> diskutiert das wenn ihr sonst nichts zu tun habt....





claet schrieb:


> @Vreen
> Lies dir die Beiträge der Leute nochmal aufmerksam durch. Man kann (zumindest mit den meisten Anwensenden) Gläubigen durchaus über Lebenseinstellungen philosopisch diskutieren, auch wenn man selber mit "Gott" nichts am Hut hat. Häng dich nicht zu sehr an dem Wort Gott auf. Ersetze es durch Moral oder Gewissen und schon ist der Unterschied zwischen (moderner) Theologie und Philosophie gar nicht mehr so weit.
> Also ich für meinen Teil, und ich bin weiß Gott nicht gläubig, habe schon einige super Gespräche mit Gläubigen über das Leben geführt.
> *edit*
> ...



Jedes Kind (geistige Idee, von einem Menschen erdacht oder leibliches Kind),  ob es lebt, existiert oder nur in seinem Geist vorhanden ist, braucht einem Namen um sich mit anderen darüber auszutauschen.

Ob man Spaghetti Monster, Goldene Ananas, lila Himberre, Maintu, Vishnu, I Ging, Lo PLan, Pan, die große Leere, Metamensch, Akscha Chronik, heiliger Geist, höheres Selbst, Schicksal, Universum oder sonstwie nennt, ist dabei egal.

Irgendetwas oder wir uns selbst haben uns zu dem gemacht was wir sind.
Darüber diskutieren kann man.
Es erfahren und bestätgit bekommen tun nur sehr wenige Einzelene (wenn überhaupt).

Also diskutieren, dagegen sein, ablehnen, philosophieren, möglich halten, offen sein, assimilieren das kann man alles.
Doch zeigt uns das nicht, was wahr ist.

Wahr ist, was die meisten Menschen denken, empfinden, fühlen und handeln für sie selbst, weil sonst würden sie sicherlich anders über etwas denken, empfinden, fühlen handeln.

Wir werden durch unsere Aussagen anderen nicht ihren Glauben nehmen (können), so wie sie uns nicht unsren Glauben nehmen (können).

Glaube ist so etwas substanziel eigenes, verschiedenes und individuelles, das jeder seinen ganz speziellen eigenen Glauben hat. Gemixt aus seinen Erfahrungen, seiner Kultur, seinem Umfeld, seiner Erziehung und seinem Denken, Fühlen und Handeln etc. ... . ^^

Jeder entscheidet selbst woran er glaubt oder nicht.

Jeder nach seinem Glauben.
So sei es.


----------



## claet (21. August 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Nihilismus? Das wäre dann ein Mensch, der - nicht auf Wissens- sondern auf Glaubensebene - fest daran glaubt, dass es keinen Gott gibt... Quasi eine "Anti-Religion" (nicht negativ zu verstehen, bitte)?



Nein, um gottes Willen, auf den Nihilismus wollte ich mich nicht beziehen. Nihilismus in seiner extremen Form, also der absoluten Verneinung jeglichen Übernatürlichen finde ich auch nicht richtig. Da trifft man einfach zu viele Aussagen über Dinge die empirisch nicht zu untersuchen sind. Was ich meinte ist vielmehr .. ja hm .. In dem Moment, in dem man sich mit solchen Fragen beschäftigt ist das Ergebniss irrelevant, im Endeffekt werde ich mir immer einen Glauben entwickelt haben. Der Glaube kommt vom Verb "glauben" in scharfer Abgrenzung zu "wissen". Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, kein Mensch der Erde kann explizit *wissen* ob es einen Gott gibt oder eben ob nicht. Demnach ist jegliche Meinung zu Gott ein Glaube. 

Ganz profane Aussage an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







11Raiden schrieb:


> Es erfahren und bestätgit bekommen tun nur sehr wenige Einzelene (wenn überhaupt).


Wenn man Illusionen durch bewusstseinserweiternde Substanzen aus dem Spiel lässt, glaube ich (da isses, ich glaube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dass es niemand bestätigt bekommt.



11Raiden schrieb:


> Wahr ist, was die meisten Menschen denken, empfinden, fühlen und handeln für sie selbst, weil sonst würden sie sicherlich anders über etwas denken, empfinden, fühlen handeln.


Nur weil etwas "für jemanden" wahr ist, kommt es noch keinen Millimeter näher an die Realität. 

Und genau das ist der Punkt, warum für mich im Endeffekt nichts "wahr" ist, was das Thema betrifft.
Schlussendlich wäre jeder Beschluss, dass etwas korrekt ist, Blasphemie an der Realität. (Der Satz gefällt mir!)

Hm - schwieriges Thema =)


----------



## 11Raiden (21. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Der Glaube kommt vom Verb "glauben" in scharfer Abgrenzung zu "wissen". Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, kein Mensch der Erde kann explizit *wissen* ob es einen Gott gibt oder eben ob nicht. Demnach ist jegliche Meinung zu Gott ein Glaube.
> Ganz profane Aussage an sich
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meinte damit für ihn scheint es wahr durch seine Sicht auf der Welt, ob es die allumfassende tatsächliche Wahrheit ist, das steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Genau,
niemand bekommt Bestätigung und kommt der Wahrheit und Realität näher (Nahtoderfahrene etc.  glauben, durch Ihre Erfahrungen wohl eher dahin zu kommen, aber ob es so ist, bleibt zu beweisen und da dies nicht vollkommen möglich ist, steht die Antwort in den "Sternen") ^^


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2009)

Ich glaube, man kann andere Menschen durch Gebet heilen. Seelisch wie auch körperlich.
Ich glaube, je mehr Christen für einen beten, desto mehr Kraft hat das Gebet.
Ich glaube an Gott, und dass er jeden Menschen liebt.

Und jetzt:
Ich weiss, dass ein Gebrochenes Bein geheilt wurde, durchs gebet.
Das eine Person, welches in ihrer Bewegung eingeschränkt war (chronisch, wenn auch nur gering eingeschränkt), auch geheilt worden ist.

Bei den obrigen Sachen glaube ich felsenfest daran, dass es so ist.
Aber bei den Unteren Sachen, weiss ich , dass es so ist.
Warum? Ich war selbst dabei.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. August 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Warum? Ich war selbst dabei.



Guter Beweis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (21. August 2009)

Tut mir Leid, aber das ist einfach nur unmöglich. 

Und jetzt verlassen wir die Ebene auf der ich mit Christen diskutieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. August 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich weiss, dass ein Gebrochenes Bein geheilt wurde, durchs gebet.
> Das eine Person, welches in ihrer Bewegung eingeschränkt war (chronisch, wenn auch nur gering eingeschränkt), auch geheilt worden ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Computer sagt: unlogisch!!

Du warst dabei als ein gebrochenes Bein geheilt wurde.
Das kannst du als Zeuge bestätigen. 
Das es durch beten geheilt wurde kannst du nicht wissen sondern nur glauben.
Dafür bist du kein Zeuge.
(Nur weil zwei dinge gleichzeitig passieren müssen sie nicht zwangsläufig einander bedingen.)

Computer sagt: ende


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2009)

Dies geschah halt alles in tiefen Momenten in ihrem leben. Wo viele christen beisammen waren und zusammen geweint und gelacht haben und Gott um Vergebung und heilung baten. Sie vertrauten in den Momenten voll und ganz auf Gott und darauf, dass er wirklich allmächtig ist. 
Und nicht zuhause, während wir mal kurz vor mir her sage "Gott, bitte nimm mir meine Grippe", zum Selbstzweck. 

Nunja, ich "könnte" auch noch ein bisschen mehr erzählen. Aber das will der Grossteil nicht. Wenn jemand will, solls mir doch per PN sagen, damit ich die anderen nicht weiterhin "belästige" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder statt PN, geht ma in die Kirche und fragt den Pastor nach dem grössten Wunder, den er je erlebt habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sags euch, das wird ein Spass^^


----------



## 11Raiden (21. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, aber das ist einfach nur unmöglich.
> Und jetzt verlassen wir die Ebene auf der ich mit Christen diskutieren kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Claet will damir sagen, dass er dies nicht glauben kann, weil er nicht vergleichbare un ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat und die Vorstellung so gar nicht in sein bisheriges Weltbild hineinpaßt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedem nach seinem Glauben.
So sei es.


----------



## Vanth1 (21. August 2009)

Ich wurde Jüdisch erzogen..allerdings fing ich mit späterem alter an an gott usw zu zweifeln.
Ich hab nichts von ihm gesehen dund es gibt keine beweise und wunder etc.
Und dan gibts natü+rlich regeln an die man sich wie in jeder religion dran halten muss oder sollte.
Hab mir gedacht wozu soll ich nach regeln leben um jemanden zu heiligen von dem ich nichtmal weiss ob der exestiert?
Meine Eltern halten fest an den glauben und hatten schon ihre Beweise.
Se sind aber jetz nicht sonderlich orthodox,sprich halten sich z.b. nicht an jede Regeln z.B. das fleisch muss so und so geschlachtet sein oder keine elektronische geräte an shabbat,so pingelich sind sie auch nicht.
Aber Feiertage usw sind zum größtenteil dan drin.
Der glaube gibt ihnen aufjedenfall kraft,meinem vater z.B. sein vater ist ungefhr mit 50 jahren gestorben.Und im Juentum gibts bräuche f+r tote und auch verbindung zu den toten und das tut ihm auch gut.

Fasttage usw bei denen man betet um von sünden gereinigt zu werden oder whjatever halte ich auch nur noch ein ,um meine Eltern glücklich zu machen bzw ihn ehre zu erweisen auf der einen oderen anderen art.
Das ich nicht an gott glaube wissen sie glaub ich nichtmal weil ich nicht mit ihnen ber sowas rede.

Mir ist es am ende egal woran wer glaubt solange er nicht versucht mir sein Meinung einzureden und behaupet seine Religion wäre richtig oder ich lande am ende in der hölle ists mir egal.Solange es die person glücklich macht an gott zu glauben,soll sie es machen.

Ich war  z.B. im "heiligem Land" und verstehe nicht wie sich die völker um das land streiten können ich war hier schon an jedem ahc so heiligen fleck und es wird immerncoh getötet wegen dem Land.dMan siehts den leuten an das sie keine kraft haben,auf beiden seiten.


----------



## 11Raiden (21. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Und dan gibts natü+rlich regeln an die man sich wie in jeder religion dran halten muss oder sollte.
> 
> Se sind aber jetz nicht sonderlich orthodox,sprich halten sich z.b. nicht an jede Regeln z.B. das fleisch muss so und so geschlachtet sein oder keine elektronische geräte an shabbat,so pingelich sind sie auch nicht.
> Aber Feiertage usw sind zum größtenteil dan drin.
> ...


Die Regeln sind 1. Linie überwiegend dazu da um zwischenmenschliche und soziale Kontakte zu Anderen Menschen harmonisch herstellen zu können.(nach meinen Erkenntnissen)

Der Buddhismus wird als Lebenseinstellung gesehen.
Ist nicht jede Art von Glauben als eine eigene Lebenseinstellung zu sehen?
Und hat nicht jeder seine recht persönliche und individuelle Sichtweise und Glauben?
Schließt sich nicht die Mehrheitr trotzdem einem größeren Glauben an, der für sie die größte Schnittmenge Ihres Glaubens reflektieren oder wo man seine eigene Sichtweise und Glaube hineininterpretieren und dannach leben kann?

Der Glaube an die Ahnen und Vorfahren und das sie Einfluß auf das Leben Ihrer Nachkommen haben gibt es schon sehr lange. Ich für meinen Teil halte es für mich für notwendig, sich seine (bekannten) Ahnen bewußt zu machen und sich an Ihnen zu erinnern und an ihrer zu gedenken.

Ein sehr toleranter Ansatz, das Du Andere Ihren Glauben läßt und Deine eigen Weltsicht und Glauben Dir bewahren magst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr löblich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedem nach seinem Glauben.
So sei es.


----------



## Ogil (21. August 2009)

Irgendwie passen die beiden Theorien nicht zum allgemeinen Glaubensthema, denn nicht jeder Glaube/jede Religion basiert auf einer zentralen (allwissenden, allmaechtigen) Gottheit.


----------



## Vreen (21. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, aber das ist einfach nur unmöglich.



ist es nicht, erst hat gott den bruch geheilte, dann hat gott ihm röntgenaugen gegeben damit er es nachprüfen kann,
klingt absolut möglich...


----------



## -RD- (22. August 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> ist es nicht, erst hat gott den bruch geheilte, dann hat gott ihm röntgenaugen gegeben damit er es nachprüfen kann,
> klingt absolut möglich...



Moment mal, Vreen.

Du hast zuvor deine, reichlich negative Meinung zum Thema geäußert und auch wenn sie nicht sonderlich sozial verträglich formuliert war, haben die jenigen,
die sich an der Diskussion ernsthaft beteiligen, sie akzeptiert.

Dass du jetzt aber hier weiterhin bewußt mit ironischen Bemerkungen störst und dies in absolut kindischer Art und Weise (Übertreibungen in maßloser Art - Stichwort "Röntgenaugen, etc.)
ist IMO nicht in Ordnung.
Du hast mit Gott und dem Glauben daran "nichts am Hut". Ist ok. Aber sei dann bitte auch so tolerant, und lass den Rest hier in Ruhe diskutieren/philosophieren.

Danke.

Zum Thema "Heilung durch Gott":

Mir selbst ist solch ein extremer Fall (Bruch heilen) noch nicht untergekommen, was aber nicht automatisch heißt, dass es nicht stimmt.

Mein Opa hat mit 37 Darmkrebs gehabt. Er war seit seiner Kindheit sehr gläubig, hat jeden Sonntag die Kirche besucht, streng nach Gottes Geboten gelebt. Auch im zweiten Weltkrieg hat er als Soldat nicht einen Menschen getötet.
Der Arzt meinte, dass das unbedingt operiert werden muss, mein Opa weigerte sich und meinte, dass Gott es schon richten werde.
Erst ein Jahr später ging er wieder zum Arzt zur Untersuchung, weil er von diesem mehr oder weniger dazu gedrängt wurde. Und der Krebs war weg. Während dieses Jahres hat mein Opa nichts an seinen Ess- oder Lebensgewohnheiten geändert. Gestorben ist er dann mit 77 Jahren im Schlaf nach einem Schwächeanfall am Tag zuvor.

Ob die Heilung des Darmkrebs´ nun göttliche oder natürliche Gründe hatte, mein Opa glaubte fest daran, dass Gott ihn geheilt hat. Und auch wenn Wissen in der heutigen Zeit Macht ist, so ist es doch oft der Glaube, der die nötige innere Kraft verleiht um bestimmte schwierige Situationen zu überstehen und daran zu wachsen.


----------



## Vreen (22. August 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Heilung durch Gott":
> 
> Mir selbst ist solch ein extremer Fall (Bruch heilen) noch nicht untergekommen, was aber nicht automatisch heißt, dass es nicht stimmt.
> 
> ...



also weil dein opa im krieg niemanden getötet hat und an gott geglaubt hat, hat dieser ihn symphatisch gefunden und vor darmkrebs gerettet.
deine beschreibung des verhaltens deines opas impliziert das er es verdient hat den krebs zu besiegen und das es "falsch" gewesen wäre ihn mit 37 schon sterben zu lassen.
der umkehrschluss aus dieser überlegen wäre, das jeder mensch und jedes kind, das an krebs, seuchen, genetisch bedingten krankheiten etc stirbt es eben nicht verdient hätte so alt zu werden wie dein opa.
fakt ist das gott nicht in der lage ist geschlechtskrankheiten wie bsw hiv aufzuhalten, geschweige denn seinem offiziellen vertreter auf erden, benny dem 16ten, zu sagen er solle wenigstens positiv von kondomen reden weil diese im kausalen zusammenhang mit der verbreitung von hiv stehen.
das gegenteil ist der fall.
seit 2003 läuft mittlerweile der darfurkonflikt in dem in dieser zeit etwa 400000 menschen getötet worden sind, ethnische säuberungen und völkermord in diesem ausmaß hat es seit dem 2ten weltkrieg auf der erde nicht mehr gegeben. es ist keine erfindung der presse und kein böser traum, da verrecken und verhunger jeden tag kinder, werden vergewaltigt oder einfach geschlachtet.
aus der westlichen welt interessiert das kaum jemanden, da darfur weder öl noch andere rohstoffe die von interesse sind hat, noch atomwaffen hat und damit für unser trautes heim eine gefahr darstellt. 
das interessiert gott auch nicht, und selbst wenn er nur ein christlicher gott ist und nur christen hilft müsste ihn das eigentlich interessieren, da jeder vierte mensch in dieser region christ ist, genauso wie zum grossen teil christen an hiv erkranken.

fakt ist, sollte es einen gott geben der uns erschaffen hat wird er nicht an dem rockzipfel jedes einzelnen hängen und sich überlegen was er ihm gutes tun kann.
und er wird auch nicht richten wer leben darf und wer nicht, ob er richtet wer in den himmel kommt und wer nicht ist mir egal, ich rede nur von der existenz.
wenns einen gott gibt wird er in den entscheidungen und dem leben der menschen offenbar, nämlich ob wir uns für uns selbst und für unsere mitmenschen interessieren.

sich für konflikte und menschenrechtsverletzungen zu interessieren und irgendwas zu versuchen dagegen zu tun, auch wenn sie weiter weg zu sein scheinen als unsere landesgrenze, darin würde ich göttliches erkennen.
genauso wie aktive informationspolitik zu krankheiten, dem teilen eigener ressourcen, respekt vor jeder art vor leben und dem abbaut von vorurteilen und hass.
das alles ist für mich göttlich, darin würde für mich ein gott greifbar.

aber auf einen gott der auf seinen fetten arsch rumsitzt und ab und zu mal auf die erde saust um irgendwen zu retten während wo anders kinder verrecken kann ich persönlich absolut verzichten.
und auf menschen die sich in demut und ehrfürcht von einem gott gestreichelt fühlen der für sie die aufgabe hat lediglich ihnen zu helfen und sie vor leid zu bewahren, auf die kann ich auch verzichten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> also weil dein opa im krieg niemanden getötet hat und an gott geglaubt hat, hat dieser ihn symphatisch gefunden und vor darmkrebs gerettet.
> deine beschreibung des verhaltens deines opas impliziert das er es verdient hat den krebs zu besiegen und das es "falsch" gewesen wäre ihn mit 37 schon sterben zu lassen.
> der umkehrschluss aus dieser überlegen wäre, das jeder mensch und jedes kind, das an krebs, seuchen, genetisch bedingten krankheiten etc stirbt es eben nicht verdient hätte so alt zu werden wie dein opa.
> fakt ist das gott nicht in der lage ist geschlechtskrankheiten wie bsw hiv aufzuhalten, geschweige denn seinem offiziellen vertreter auf erden, benny dem 16ten, zu sagen er solle wenigstens positiv von kondomen reden weil diese im kausalen zusammenhang mit der verbreitung von hiv stehen.
> ...



etwas hart gesagt aber so ungefähr seh ich das auch


----------



## Cørradø (22. August 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, ich "könnte" auch noch ein bisschen mehr erzählen. Aber das will der Grossteil nicht. Wenn jemand will, solls mir doch per PN sagen, damit ich die anderen nicht weiterhin "belästige"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich würd schon gern mehr davon hören.

Das Szenario hört sich für mich an, wie eine Sekte... verzeiht, wie untöfte: "Freikirche", die eine Heilungsprozedur inszeniert hat. Eine Maßnahme die die "Gläubigen" zurück in die Zeit von Magie und Zauberei zurückkatapultiert, aus der AUSGERECHNET die Kirche der Christen das Abendland überhaupt erst herausgeführt hat! Die Zeit des ABERglaubens und der Mystik... klar ist sowas emotionaler, eindringlicher und wirkungsvoller als die brutale Tristesse der Realität... aber genau der verkehrte Weg. Der Weg zurück, einen langen Weg zurück, den wir längst hinter uns gelassen hatten. 
So lebt man Glauben nicht richtig, das kann nicht sein, das halte ich absolut und unumstösslich, für ausgeschlossen, dass ein starker Glaube oder die Kanalisierung von wasweisichvoneiner kosmischen Energie im Beisein von Gläubigen Energie Knochenbrüche heilt.
Falsche Auslegung der Bibel... Blinde sehend machen etc... wo ist Scrätcher, der Exeget?

Die Heilung einer zellulär bedingten Krankheit durch festen Glauben dagegen, die halte ich für möglich.
Ich messe "Glauben" einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Placeboeffekt bei.
Allerdings ist der - wenngleich auch noch nicht allumfassend - nachweisbar mit dem, was wir heute so Wissenschaft nennen.
Ausschüttung von (Glücks-)Hormonen lässt das Immunsystem hochfahren und senkt den Blutdruck usw usw...



> Claet will damir sagen, dass er dies nicht glauben kann, weil er nicht vergleichbare un ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat und die Vorstellung so gar nicht in sein bisheriges Weltbild hineinpaßt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich möcht nur nochmal anmerken, dass "Wunderheilungen" ausdrücklich NICHT zum Kanon eines Christen gehören oder an theologischen Fakultäten gelehrt werden, sondern irgendwo zu den esoterisch angehauchten Freikirchen gehören. 
Den Priester/Pfarrer/Pastor, der offiziell von einer Landeskirche angestellt ist und sowas mitmacht den muss man mir erstmal zeigen.
Für den Exorzismus in der römisch-katholischen Kirche kann ich mich als Protestant schlecht verbürgen... da kenn ich auch so ne  Horrorgeschichte, genauso bullshit. Mir wurd schon bei ner freikirchlichen Hochzeitsfeier mal ganz anders... ö_Ö gar nicht töfte, her mit der Wurfbibel!

Muss jetzt erst nochmal darüber nachdenken, warum ich da so wenig tolerant reagiere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -RD- (22. August 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> 1) also weil dein opa im krieg niemanden getötet hat und an gott geglaubt hat, hat dieser ihn symphatisch gefunden und vor darmkrebs gerettet.
> 
> 2) deine beschreibung des verhaltens deines opas impliziert das er es verdient hat den krebs zu besiegen und das es "falsch" gewesen wäre ihn mit 37 schon sterben zu lassen.
> 
> ...



So, jetzt sind wir, wenn auch auf einer recht "verbohrten" Basis, zumindest mal in Bereichen, die sich diskutieren lassen.

zu 1) Das habe ich mit keinem Wort geschrieben. Ich habe lediglich den Ablauf beschrieben und das mein Opa ein sehr gläubiger Mensch war. Manchmal kann der Glaube ja sprichwörtlich Berge versetzen. Ob es nun am starken Glauben an Gott oder an Gott selbst lag, ist doch eigentlich nebensächlich...

zu 2) Irrtum. Das implizierst DU hinein. Ich habe nur den Sachverhalt dargestellt. Mein Opa war zudem auch vor seiner Erkrankung gläubig, hat also nicht aus Verzweiflung angefangen "gläubig" zu werden.

zu 3) Auch diesen Umkehrschluss implizierst du hinein. Das ist deine persönliche Ansicht, die sich aufgrund meines Geschriebenen wohl daraus sofort ergeben hat.

zu 4) Du springst ziemlich krass von einem zu einem vollkommen anderen Thema, aber gut. Woher möchtest du wissen, dass er dazu nicht in der Lage ist? Wieso ist das für dich Fakt? Vor allem dahingehend, dass du augenscheinlich nicht daran glaubst, dass es so etwas wie einen Gott überhaupt gibt? Oder bist du nicht doch eher am Zweifeln ob es denn einen Gott geben kann, wenn er solche Dinge zulässt?

zu 5) Was hat das nun genau mit Gott und dem Leben im Glauben an ihn zu tun? Verstehe ich gerade nicht ganz...

zu 6) Wer hat je behauptet, dass Gott ein "Geist aus der Lampe" ist, der alles Unrecht auf der Welt verhindert?

zu 7) Fakt? Erneut ein Zweifeln? Und wie passt dies wiederum mit Punkt 6 zusammen? Hier widersprichst du dir im Grunde selbst.

zu 8) Woher willst du wissen ob er richtet oder nicht? 

zu 9) ...ich stelle jetzt mal die Gegenfrage: Und wenn es ihn nicht gibt?

zu 10) Hm... darin würde ich Interesse an meiner Umwelt und in gewisser Weise Hilfsbereitschaft und Mitgefühl erkennen.

zu 11) siehe 10...

zu 12) ...und darin dürfte dein "Problem mit Gott" liegen. Er ist eben nunmal nicht "greifbar" auf jedwede Art und Weise. Gott ist im Glauben "greifbar", wenn du es so beschreiben willst.

zu 13) ..passt zu 12. Gott ist eben nun mal kein "guter Geist in der Not", kein "Diener". Gott ist -für mich- eine, durch den Glauben an ihn, entstandene Kraft. Sie ist da, egal wo es mich hinverschlägt.
Er ist niemand, den ich um Hilfe bitte, wenn ich gerade nicht weiterkomme oder wenn es mir dreckig geht. Aber der Glaube bestärkt mich, nicht zu verzweifeln sondern aufzustehen, aktiv zu werden, etwas gegen eine schlechte Situation zu unternehmen.. ob sie nun mich oder eine/n Freund/in betrifft. Und genau so entsteht durch den Glauben an Gott, und so letztlich durch Gott, Hilfe für mich und andere Menschen.
Solange du aber Gott als "einen allmächtigen Menschen im Himmel, der jederzeit wie ein Mensch per Handy kontaktierbar ist" wirst du IMO, jedes Mal wenn du auf solch eine Glaubensfrage stösst, in diesen Zweifel/Konflikt geraten.

14) Davon habe ich nie ein Wort geschrieben. Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass eben alle Zweifler genau dann, wenn Gott eben so ein "Helfer in der Not" wäre, an seine Existenz glauben würden. Alles was man nicht sehen und wissenschaftlich belegen kann, KANN ja garnicht existieren. Aber genau da liegt das Problem.


----------



## 11Raiden (24. August 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Moment mal, Vreen.
> Du hast zuvor deine, reichlich negative Meinung zum Thema geäußert und auch wenn sie nicht sonderlich sozial verträglich formuliert war, haben die jenigen,
> die sich an der Diskussion ernsthaft beteiligen, sie akzeptiert.
> Dass du jetzt aber hier weiterhin bewußt mit ironischen Bemerkungen störst und dies in absolut kindischer Art und Weise (Übertreibungen in maßloser Art - Stichwort "Röntgenaugen, etc.)
> ...


Das 1. Thema sehe ich ähnlich.
Wer sich konstuktiv beteiligen mag, ist ein gern gesehener Mensch.
Man sollte blos eine offenere Sichtweise haben und Dinge (zumnindest theoretisch!) für möglich halten und nicht alles, wobei andere Euch als Erfahrungsschatz Anteil haben lassen, als unwahr ab tun (auch wenn sie es nicht für möglich halten, so kann man schweigen oder dies in einer angemessenen Weise zum Ausdruck bringen. ^^

Zur Heilung:
meist drehen sich die meisten Gedanken (unbewußt und unterdrückt) um Ärger, Wut, Angst etc. ... .
Wenn man es zB als Gläubiger und/oder  tiefrelegiöser seine Aufmerksamkeit auf Heilung, Vertrauen (zB auf eine höhere Macht), Hingabe (der Aufmersamkeit zur Gesundung über einen langen Zeitraum), (bewußte) Ausrichtung nach positiven Gedanken-, Glaubens-, Gefühls-, Verhaltens- und Handlungsmuster, sowie mehr Dankbarkeit für sein bisheriges Leben mit all seinen Facetten und seinen Höhen und Tiefen durchwirkt, so sehe ich dessen Heilungschancen um ein vielfaches erhöht gegenüber Menschen, die nicht diese Möglichkjeiten nutzen (können).



Cørradø schrieb:


> Ich würd schon gern mehr davon hören.
> ..
> ... wo ist Scrätcher, der Exeget?
> ..
> ...


Ich auch, gern per PN an mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage mich auch gerade, wo der steckt. ^^

Zu den Krankheiten und der Heilung:
Dir 1. Frage, die ich mir stelle ist:
Wie entstehen Krankheiten?

Die Antwort bedarf eines Weltbildes, welches offen ist.
Das heißt ganzheitlich.
Auf der Körperebene wird man immer eine Antwort finden (zB Virus, Imunsystem etc. ..).
Das ist die 1. Antwort und die Schulmedezin ist damit zufrieden und behandelt den Patienten vorwiegend körperlich.
Das ist ein behandeln von Symptomen und eine Unterstützung des Körpers bei der Gesundung.

Auf der geistigen (bewußten) Ebene und seelischen (emotionalen) Ebene wird, wenn der Patient sich dafür öffnet und eine vollständige Heilung anstrebt (Wandlung) den Prozeß des Körpers sicherlich positiv beeinflußen.

Wenn der Mensch sich als mehr als sein Körper erkennt, dann kan er auch mehr zu seiner Heilung und Gesundwerdung beitragen.

Die meisten Menschen sind noch nicht so weit und möchten eine Pille oder jene Operation, weil es schmerzen kann bei sich selbst zu schauen und warum man in der mißlichen Lage ist.

Der Mensch erkrankt, weil er nicht vollständig mit sich und seiner Umwelt im Einklang in Harmonie ist.

Am Beispiel Depression wird deutlich wieviel Kraft unsere geistigen Kräfte haben. 
Im positiven, wie im negativen Sinne.
Der Kreislauf der trüben, (selbst-)zerstörenden Gedanken gilt es zu durchbrechen um sich als der zu erkennen, der man wirklich ist. Sein eigener Schöpfer im positiven Sinne wie im negativen.

Es wird gesagt Gott wohnt in uns, als ein leuchtender Funke seiner selbst.
Alles um uns herum ist Gott.
Doch warum suchen wir Gott im außen, wenn wir in bei uns tragen und ein Teil von ihm sind.
Sollte man nicht eher nach Innen gehen und sich und Gott versuchen mehr kennenzulernen?
(das funktioniert auch mit oder ohne Gott, mit oder ohne Glauben, doch die Einflechtung ist hier passend)

Hinterfragt die Motivation Euerer Gedanken, Euerer Gefühle und Euerer Taten und Ihr werdet Euch und die Welt besser verstehen.

Wie wir oben an dem Beispiel Depression gesehen haben kann eine Fokussierung auf negative Ereignisse unser Leben und Weltsicht so weit einschränken, dass wir glauben bzw. denken, das es nichts anderes mehr gibt und es sich in sehr harten Einzelfällen die Erkenntnis durchsetzt, dass es nichts positives und Lebenswertes gibt, wofür es sich lohnt zu leben.

Die Umwandlung oder Möglichkeit eine positive Sichtweise der Welt zu erhalten und einen Fokussierung auf Heilung und bestenfalls sogar eine Wandlung des Charakters des Menschen im positiven Sinne wird sicherlich eine Gesundung sehr stark unterstützen.

Noch ein von mir persönlich erfahrnes Erlebnis:
Am Tag meiner Prüfung zum Heilpraktiker für Psychotherapie habe ich auf der Fahrt dorthin bei einer Tankstelle mein Wagen vollgetankt.
Ich komme mit dem kassier ins Gespräch und sage ich bin etwas aufgeregt weil ich gleich die Prüfung habe. Daraufhin meinte er kenne sich da aus, weil er habe Psychosen und wird medikamentös und verhaltenstherapeutisch betreut. Durch die Verhaltenstherapie, die er sich selbst gesucht habe ist er in seiner Dosierungshöhe schon runter gekommen.

Das bemerkenswerte warum ich das erzähle in allen Fachbücher wird erzählt, das man bei Psychose keine Krankheitseinsicht hat!
Der Mensch hatte sei und hat sich Bücher über seine Krankheit und sogar einen Arzt gesucht,der ihn nach seinen Vorstellungen zusätzlich behandelt.
Ich will damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass der Glaube alleine sicherlich eine Chance auf Erfolg haben kann.
Ich für meinen Teil glaube, dass man auf allen Ebenen arbeiten sollte um eine vollständige Heilung herbeiführenzu können.

PS: Das es länger dauert, dass ein Knochen heilt, liegt in diesem Fall an der festeren Form der Materie.

@Cørradø:
Wann reagiert man tolerant?
Nach meinen Erfahrungen, wenn nicht das eignene Weltbild und/oder Sichtweise dieser aus den Angeln gehoben wird.
Auf mich wirkst du wie ein sehr rationeller Mensch, der sehr gute Einblicke durch seinen Verstand und seine Logik über den Lauf der Welt erhält.

Die meisten Menschen verfahrne so und es nichts dagegen einzuwenden.

Es gibt aber auch eine anderen Zugang zu dem Thema (losgelöst von Kirche, den bisherigen Erfahrungen, die sicherlich prägend sind) waren, und der ist halt schwer über dem Kopf erreichbar.

Heilung ist ein sehr schwieriges Thema und jede Krankheit, wie auch deren heilung ist sehr individuell.

Da gibt es kein allgemeines Patentrezept, sondern jeder Mensch für sich muß seinen eigenen Weg von der Krankheit bis zur (hoffentlich vollständigen) Heilung finden.

Es gibt zwar ab und an ähnliche Ansätze, doch nach meiner Erfahrung gilt es jedem Menschen mit seiner aktueller Sichtweise, seiner Vergangenheit und seiner Veranlagung und vielem mehr so anzunehmen und ihn für gut zu heißen, so wie er ist.

Man kann keinem Menschen eine Heilmethode auf "Auge" drücken, wovon er nicht überzeugt ist.

Ich glaube grade dieser Aspekt von Heilung und das es nicht nur ein wirksames Pauschalangebot gibt, macht es schwer da Toleranz walten zu lassen.

Was heißt den Wunderheilung?
Das es eine Heilung gab, die nicht für die breite Masse momentan erreichbar ist und als normal angesehen wird.
Es betrifft sehr wenige Menschen, die sich glücklich schätzen können, so eine Krankheit überwunden zu haben. Bei den meisten klappt das sicherlich nicht.

Warum?
Weil Ihr Glauben und Ihr bisheriges Leben und Ihre Ansichten total gegensätzlich zu so einer Erfahrung sind.
Geht man aber davon aus, das es möglich ist und das mit reinem Herzen, jeder Faser und auch mit dem Geiste und ist ferner am besten schon bevor Heilung geschiet dankbar darüber, das sie kommt, dann ist das eine sehr gute Ausgangsposition.

Anekdote zum Schluß:

Ich habe gelesen (ich war kein Zeitzeuge und habe keine Beweis! und nein es stand nicht in der Bild es war in einem Buch ^^), dasss ein Mensch an einem Arm eine Verstümmelung habe. Dem Menschen wurde  nicht gesagt das Arme nicht mehr wachsen mit der Zeit. Diesem Menschen soll der Arm nachgewachsen sein!
(Ja, das werden die wenigsten glauben können, egal)

Ich kann mich nicht für den Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Information verbürgen und doch kann ich mir es vorstellen.
Das heißt aber nicht das diese Information auf jeden Menschen anwendbar ist.
Nein, das glaube ich sicherlich nicht, weil diese Vorfälle (wenn sie sich als echt herausstellen sollten) Einzelfälle sind.

Stimmt die Information, so zeigt sie der Möglichkeiten eines Menschen.

Die meisten Menschen denken.
Wir sind Menschen mit einem Körper. Ist der weg, so sind wir es auch.

die wenigsten Menschen fühlen, empfinden so:
Wir sind geistige Wesen, die einem Körper haben und Gefühle und Empfindungen dadurch wahrnehmen (ist der Körper weg, so leben wir nicht mehrs unsere Indentidät fällt weg und doch existieren wir noch).

ZUM THEMA:
Kann man Glauben auch unrichtig ausleben?
Heißt es nicht, dass man zu jeder Zeit seines Lebens nach seinen Möglichkeiten das Beste tut und somit auch das glaubt, wofür man jetzt offen ist durch Erziehung, Umwelt, prägende Ereignissse und Erlebnisse?

Ich für meine Teil verabschiede mich von der Möglichkeit des einzig wahren Glaubens.

Wir Menschen sind so verschieden und mit uns unser Glauben.
Wir werden sicherlich zu anderen Menschen immer wieder ähnliche Sichtweisen entdecken und schnittmengen in gewissen Bereichen haben.

Ich für meinen Teil entdecke im Gespräch mit anderen Menschen, dass die Erklärbarkeit von Glauben über Worte schwindet. 
Es ist auch Gefühl, es ist Ahnung, es lebt aus dem Herzen es ist so viel und doch es nicht alles.
Denn Glauben ist nicht Wissen.

Und deswegen mein Ansatz:
Ein jeder lebe nach seinem Glauben, so lange er sich selbst und/oder andere nicht schädige.

Wir alle sind hier um Erfahrungen vielfältiger Natur zu machen und keiner sollte sich von jemanden anderen grundsätzlich etwas vorschreiben lassen oder vorschreiben.

Lebt Euer Leben, den ein Leben ist so kurz.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> wo ist Scrätcher, der Exeget?



....der wühlt sich grad durch Arbeit und kommt erst später zum antworten....


----------



## Davatar (24. August 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Heilung durch Gott":
> 
> Mir selbst ist solch ein extremer Fall (Bruch heilen) noch nicht untergekommen, was aber nicht automatisch heißt, dass es nicht stimmt.
> 
> ...


Dem Thema kann ich auch noch ein Beispiel anfügen. Ich selbst weiss bis heute nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll, darum lass stell ichs mal so hin und würd gern hören, was Ihr drüber denkt.

Mein Patenonkel war lange Jahre Kettenraucher. Daraus entstand Lungenkrebs, der recht heftig wurde. Irgendwann wurde er ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert und die Ärzte gaben ihm nur noch 2-3 Monate. Er selbst, sowie seine Familie sind alle recht religiös und haben für ihn gebetet. Irgendwie ist dann der Krebs weg gegangen und er lebt auch heute noch. Seine Familie ist fest davon überzeugt, dass das Gott ihn geheilt hat. Das müsste in etwa 30-40 Jahre her sein oder so und war vor meiner Geburt, daher kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen, wie das damals abgelaufen ist. Fakt ist, er wurde eingeliefert und fakt ist, die Ärzte gaben ihm keine Überlebenschancen mehr. Auch nach der Heilung meinte der Arzt, das sei medizinisch nicht zu erklären, dass es passiert ist. Fakt ist ausserdem, dass er heute noch lebt und der Lungenkrebs weg ist.
Wie gesagt, was ich davon halten soll weiss ich nicht so recht...auf alle Fälle hat mich die Geschichte stark geprägt als ich jung war. Vermutlich hab ich daher nie angefangen zu rauchen, aber das tut hier nichts zur Sache. Was meint Ihr dazu? Vor allem Vreen und wenns geht in einem nicht so extrem übermässig destruktiven Ton wie sonst hier im Thread, da wär ich Dir sehr verbunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. August 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> *hier stand noch viel mehr Text*......
> seit 2003 läuft mittlerweile der darfurkonflikt in dem in dieser zeit etwa 400000 menschen getötet worden sind, ethnische säuberungen und völkermord in diesem ausmaß hat es seit dem 2ten weltkrieg auf der erde nicht mehr gegeben. es ist keine erfindung der presse und kein böser traum, da verrecken und verhunger jeden tag kinder, werden vergewaltigt oder einfach geschlachtet.
> aus der westlichen welt interessiert das kaum jemanden, da darfur weder öl noch andere rohstoffe die von interesse sind hat, noch atomwaffen hat und damit für unser trautes heim eine gefahr darstellt.
> das interessiert gott auch nicht, und selbst wenn er nur ein christlicher gott ist und nur christen hilft müsste ihn das eigentlich interessieren, da jeder vierte mensch in dieser region christ ist, genauso wie zum grossen teil christen an hiv erkranken.
> ...



Also im allgemeinen liest sich der Text wie "Wenn es einen Gott gibt, WARUM MACHT ER NICHTS DAGEGEN DAS WIR UNS STÄNDIG SELBST VERLETZTEN??"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wobei der fettgedruckte Text tatsächlich mal eine "Oase in der Wüste" darstellt! Und das von dir Vreen! Ich bin be- und entgeistert zugleich! *g*



Wie sagt man so schön? "Hilf dir selbst so hilft dir Gott!" Tatsächlich glaube ich nicht daran, dass man nur lange genug beten muß um von Krankheiten erlöst zu werden! Wie würde es weitergehen? Würden wir dann einfach lange genug beten, bis wir genug zum Essen kriegen?

Wir haben einen Geist und einen Körper! "Der Körper ist der Tempel der Seele!" Wenn es in deinem Körper zieht, wegen Zahnschmerzen wird sich das auf dein Gemüt schlagen! Wenn du säufst bis zur Besinnungslosigkeit, wirst du auch besinnungslos werden! Abgesehen von den Spätfolgen. Es geht auch andersrum! Wenn du ständig Sorgen, Nöten, Ängsten ausgeliefert bist, dann wirst du krank! Sei es jetzt ne Magen oder Darmgeschichte oder was auch immer! Oder kennt ihr den Unterschied zwischen "im Bett liegen und entspannen" und "im Bett liegen und ständig daran denken was ihr noch alles erledigen müßt?" 

Ganz klar: Wer positiv denkt, kann sich besser erholen! Ein Gläubiger Mensch hat mehr Hoffnung und wird dementsprechend positiver denken! Also müßte man doch eigentlich sagen: "Wer sich von Gott helfen läßt, der hilft sich selbst!" oder? Aber ist es nicht so dass ein Mensch erstmal "sich selbst mit Glauben" hilft? 
Wenn ich nur in den Tag hinein lebe und eine ernste Krankheit habe sind meine Gedanken voll von "was ich noch alles hätte machen wollen!" Wenn ich an Gott glaube dann vertrau ich darauf, dass es nicht das Ende meiner Existenz ist sondern einfach eine andere Realität/Ebene/Wiedergeburt egal woran ihr glaubt es wird euch aufbauen. Dementsprechend wird es sicher zur Heilung beitragen.

Ein Beispiel sind Krebspatienten bei denen man schon sagte: "Es grenzt an ein Wunder wie lange sie schon überlebt hat!" Wunder? Oder vielleicht Wille? Wie Überlebenswille? Nur warum sollte man gewillt sein? Entweder man ist auch nur ein wenig gläubig oder wegen nahestender Personen! Ansonsten plagen einen schnell Selbstzweifel. Nicht das sie nicht mehr leben wollten aber sie sehen in ihrer Lage Wortwörtlich keinen "Sinn" mehr und geben auf. 

Von daher ist es ungemein nützlich an etwas zu glauben! Oder jemand zu haben den man liebt! Ansonsten gibt man schnell sein Leben auf. 

"Hilf dir selbst so hilft dir Gott" = "Gib deinem Leben einen Sinn so wird dir Gott helfen" ?

Wobei man da auch "helfen" nicht als "wird schon alles richten!" übersetzen darf! Wir haben eben einen freien Willen und sollen in erster Linie versuchen uns selbst zu helfen/retten! Ansonsten bräuchten wir auch keinen freien Willen!

puh, ich hoffe es kam verständlich rüber...



Wunderheilungen

Ich persönlich hab noch keine erlebt. Aber wer schonmal was unerklärliches erlebt hat, wird vorsichtiger im Umgang mit solchen Sachen. Sie sollen tatsächlich schon passiert sein! Kann man sich sowas vorstellen wie ein Mutation? Zufall? Sicher nicht in allen Fällen! Wir würden sie gern näher untersuchen, mit ihnen experemtieren um sie logisch (nachvollziebar) für uns zu machen. Und natürlich um sie zu reproduzieren. Aber warum gibt es sie und warum können wir das eben nicht? Vielleicht greifen sie manchmal ein wenig in unsere Geschichte ein um uns zu zeigen, dass wir zwar Kriege führen, töten und so weiter und so fort aber es doch mehr gibt als wir verstehen und nicht die ganze Welt so hoffnungslos ist. Drum nennt man sie ja auch Wunder. Leider sind sie zu vielfältig und unterschiedlich als das man sie miteinander vergleichen könnten oder mal einen Ansatzpunkt hätte. Und man kann ein Wunder auch nicht auf Rezept in der Apotheke oder in der Kirche kaufen. 

Ich glaube es hat schon seinen Grund warum sie, mal hier mal da, zufällig auftreten. Es ist wie wenn dir jemand den du schon lange nicht mehr gesehen hast eine Sms schickt um dir zu sagen: "Ich hab euch nicht vergessen. LG"


----------



## Havamal (24. August 2009)

Mal das heilligge Buch lesen und sich wundern, warum die Menschen heute nicht mehr der Barbarei nachgehen die in der Anfangszeit der jeweiligen Religion so von Gott gefördert wurde! 

Wenn ihr sehen wollt wie man Religion richtig lebt, seht euch die Fundamentalisten der jeweiligen Religion and und nicht die durch sekullären Humanismus und wissenschaftlichen Erkentnissen aufgeweichten moderaten Gläubigen!


----------



## -RD- (24. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Mal das heilligge Buch lesen und sich wundern, warum die Menschen heute nicht mehr der Barbarei nachgehen die in der Anfangszeit der jeweiligen Religion so von Gott gefördert wurde!
> 
> Wenn ihr sehen wollt wie man Religion richtig lebt, seht euch die Fundamentalisten der jeweiligen Religion and und nicht die durch sekullären Humanismus und wissenschaftlichen Erkentnissen aufgeweichten moderaten Gläubigen!



Du möchtest doch nicht die Zeit damals mit der Zeit heute, oder die Religion zur damaligen Zeit mit der aus der heutigen Zeit 1:1 vergleichen, oder? Die Welt verändert sich, die Religion auch. Was bleibt ist der Glaube, wenn man seinen Weg dazu gefunden hat.

Gott hat nie Barbarei gefördert. Der ein oder andere Fundamentalist mag die Texte für sich so interpretiert haben, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Havamal (24. August 2009)

wenn du mit interpretiert, wörtlich genohmen meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bitte lies die Bibel ohne die rosarote Brille das Gott nix Böses tun kann, weil selbst das Böse,zum Guten wenns Gott tut! 

Wenn du die ganzen Stories in der Genesis nicht wörtlich nimmst, worin liegt dann der Sinn and den biblischen Gott zu glauben?

Ich finds ja gut, dass durch die Jahrhunderte der christliche Glaube reformiert wurde und wir nun in einer sekulären Welt leben in der Moral und Gesetzt nicht aus der Antike stammen, sondern aus dem Dialog der Menschen des  21 Jahundert mit dem gesamten Wissenschatz der Menscheit entsteht!
Sieh dir, nur die Gesellschaften an die streng nach der Moral ihres Heiligen Buches leben, deren soziale Normen stecken in jener Zeit fest in der das Buch geschrieben wurde!

Ich will hier nichts verteufeln und jeden religiösen Menschen mit dem schlimmsten Vertreter seines Glauben zusammenwerfen.
Nur mal etwas Kritik üben, und kritisches Denken auch gegenüber dem lieben Gott anregen!


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. August 2009)

Also ich hab ja nix gegen Leute, die ihren glauben praktizieren... aber bei solchen "Wunderheilungen" wird mir immer etwas anders...

Der menschliche Körper ( um des mal als Bsp. zu nehmen  natürlich is die Wissenschaft in soo vielen Bereichen noch unvollständig ) ist bei weitem noch nicht erforscht, und es gibt halt dinge, die wir nicht verstehen.

Klar können wir jetzt nach Mittelaltermethode vorgehen, und alles was wir nicht verstehen, von Gott gegeben ansehen.
Wo wären wir, wenn jeder so gehandelt hätte?
Das kann man nich sagen ... besser oder schlechter? genausowenig

Mhh.. dass muss ich mir für die nächste Reli.Klausur merken xD

p.s. Wenn MW5 noch dieses Jahr rauskommt, dann glaub ich wieder an Gott  ;P


----------



## 11Raiden (25. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> ..Wenn du die ganzen Stories in der Genesis nicht wörtlich nimmst, worin liegt dann der Sinn and den biblischen Gott zu glauben?
> Ich finds ja gut, dass durch die Jahrhunderte der christliche Glaube reformiert wurde und wir nun in einer sekulären Welt leben in der Moral und Gesetzt nicht aus der Antike stammen, sondern aus dem Dialog der Menschen des  21 Jahundert mit dem gesamten Wissenschatz der Menscheit entsteht!
> Sieh dir, nur die Gesellschaften an die streng nach der Moral ihres Heiligen Buches leben, deren soziale Normen stecken in jener Zeit fest in der das Buch geschrieben wurde!


Genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer!

Am besten empfinde ich es, das sie schon Bibel Teil 2 haben!

Also wurde eine Entwicklung und Veränderung herbeigeführt.
Das alte Testament wurde durch das neue Testament ersetzt und ist nicht ganz so brutal, gewalttätig und rachsüchtig aufgebaut.

Glaube muß die Möglichkeit haben sich weiterzuentwickeln und zu wandeln.

Ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass jeder seinen eigenen Glauben hat.
Das kann sogar in einer Glaubensgemeinschaft abweichen.
Wichtig ist nur, das gewisse Kernaussagen deckungsgleich sind.

Die meisten schreiben Gott macht nix und läßt dies oder das zu.
Das Konzept des freien Willens steht dem auch im Wege.

Kann es nicht so sein?
Alles was ist, ist Schwingung das ganze Universum ist wie ein Lied oder eine Tonleiter und die ganze Materie befindet sich in dieser Schwingung.

Gott ist alles was in der Materie und Schwingung sich befindet.
Wir die Menschen und andere bewußte Wesen sind ebenfalls Teil des Göttlichen und sind Gottes Augen und Ohren.
Gott selbst ist nicht als Wesen zu sehen, sondern ist der gesamte Organismus und alles Leben.
Das heißt nur durch uns kann Gott sich selbst erkennen.

Welche Veranwortung und welche Schöpferische Möglichkeiten würden sich durch eine solche Sichtweise ergeben?

Der Bibelgott der im Himmel lebt.
Das Bild ist über 2000 Jahre alt.
Das heißt nicht das es falsch ist.
Das heißt aber nicht das es richtig ist.

Glaubt was ihr wollt.
Es ist Euer Leben.

Jedem nach seinem Glauben.
So sei es.


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (27. August 2009)

Ich glaube nicht an einen Gott, der die Menschen beschützt über sie wacht. 

Jeden tag, sterben unschuldige Menschen überall auf dieser Welt durch Menschenhänden..
jeden Tag wird der Planet geschunden, vergewaltigt...

Würde ein "Allmächtiger" das alles zulassen?

Vlt gab es einmal einen Gott, doch wenn das so währe, hat er den Menschen schon lange den Rücken gekehrt.
Wer wills ihm auch verübeln. Wenn man einen Tag lang den Menschen zuschaut, wie sie miteinander umspringen... mit den Tieren.. mit allem
Achtlos, Sorglos so als wäre alles Selbstverständlich.

Wenn die Menschen ein abbild Gottes sein sollen, bestätigt sich meine Ansicht der Welt.
_
Und ich dank' es dem lieben Gott tausendmal,
daß er mich zum Atheisten hat werden lassen.
Georg Christoph Lichtenberg _

Lg
Philipp


----------



## Scrätcher (27. August 2009)

Leland/Rovnex schrieb:


> 1. Jeden tag, sterben unschuldige Menschen überall auf dieser Welt durch Menschenhänden..
> jeden Tag wird der Planet geschunden, vergewaltigt...
> 
> Würde ein "Allmächtiger" das alles zulassen?
> ...



1. Dieses Kommentar versteh ich als nicht ganz! Jeder Mensch ist der absoluten Meinung er hat den Plan fürs Leben, er ist überragend intelligent und überhaupt kann ihm keiner was! Doch wenn es um Gott geht, wird gleich mit dem Finger auf ihn gezeigt und gefragt warum er nichts tut!

Er könnte doch Arbeitsplätze schaffen und die Steuern senken! Er könnte dafür Sorgen das ich im Lotto gewinne! Nur ich! Was er mit dem Rest macht, ist mir egal!

Und wenn mir was passiert, dann war es auch die Schuld von Gott! Er hat mich nicht beschützt als ich unangeschnallt einen Autounfall hatte! Und wo war er als ich betrunken die Treppe runtergefallen bin? 

Echt ma! Er ist doch selbst Schuld! Er hat mich erschaffen! Also soll er sich auch um mich kümmern!.....................

2. Laut Bibel tat ihm die Sinflut leid, tja auch das Mächtigste und intelligenteste Wesen hat anscheinend Emotionen. Er hat versprochen nie wieder alle auszurotten. Und ja, manchmal ist er auch nicht zimperlich mit den Menschen umgegangen. Trotzdem wollte er uns einen freien Willen schenken! Und dazu gehört nun mal Selbstverantwortung.

Was ist wenn es Wiedergeburt gibt? WARUM sollte er sich dann hier einmischen? 

3. Das Menschen keine Maschienen sind und eben auch lernen müssen mit ihren Emotionen umzugehen?

4. Wie schön! "Mir gehts gut! Also verweigere ich den Glauben an Gott! Und wenn es mir mal nichtmehr gutgeht, kann ich ihn immernoch anjammern!"

Das hat für mich immer sowas von "Freunden" die nur dann kommen, wenn sie meine Hilfe brauchen.....


----------



## dragon1 (27. August 2009)

Der scharlachrote Kreuzzug ist der richtige Glaube  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne nicht ernst gemeint.
Wie tikume sagte, sollte man nicht richtig und falsch dazusagen.
Glauben...da geht es eben darum so zu leben, wie man es als richtig sieht bzw ideale anzustreben.

Und in der weisse wie ich an Gott glaube (ich glaube nicht an die Kirche sondern an Gott) sehe ich eben das anstreben an menschliche ideale, menschlichkeit und "Zusammen"


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (28. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> 1. Dieses Kommentar versteh ich als nicht ganz! Jeder Mensch ist der absoluten Meinung er hat den Plan fürs Leben, er ist überragend intelligent und überhaupt kann ihm keiner was! Doch wenn es um Gott geht, wird gleich mit dem Finger auf ihn gezeigt und gefragt warum er nichts tut!



Irgendwie denke ich du hast meinen Post nicht Recht versanden bzw falsch aufgefasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht was er nicht tut, nur würde jemand der so etwas Großes erschaffen hätte wie die Welt auf der wir Leben, einfach so zusehen wie wir sie Zerstören?




Scrätcher schrieb:


> Er könnte doch Arbeitsplätze schaffen und die Steuern senken! Er könnte dafür Sorgen das ich im Lotto gewinne! Nur ich! Was er mit dem Rest macht, ist mir egal!
> 
> Und wenn mir was passiert, dann war es auch die Schuld von Gott! Er hat mich nicht beschützt als ich unangeschnallt einen Autounfall hatte! Und wo war er als ich betrunken die Treppe runtergefallen bin?


Klar und er könnte manchen Menschen die Gabe geben Texte genau zu studieren und darüber in Korrekter weiße darüber zu Kommentieren aber man kann nicht alles haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> 2. Laut Bibel tat ihm die Sinflut leid, tja auch das Mächtigste und intelligenteste Wesen hat anscheinend Emotionen. Er hat versprochen nie wieder alle auszurotten. Und ja, manchmal ist er auch nicht zimperlich mit den Menschen umgegangen. Trotzdem wollte er uns einen freien Willen schenken! Und dazu gehört nun mal Selbstverantwortung.
> 
> Was ist wenn es Wiedergeburt gibt? WARUM sollte er sich dann hier einmischen?



Freien Willen und Selbstverantwortung schön und gut, aber den Rest siehst du ja oben, bzw kannst du ja nachlesen. Also mein erster Quote.

Denn letzten teil mit der Wiedergeburt. hab ich nicht verstanden^^ nja vlt isas ja noch zu früh dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Scrätcher schrieb:


> 3. Das Menschen keine Maschienen sind und eben auch lernen müssen mit ihren Emotionen umzugehen?



Nein, dass Menschen nicht mit dem Umgehen können was ihnen gegeben wurde. Sie wollen immer mehr, immer bessere Sachen als der andere. Neid, hass, die pure Gier. Wobei es für den Fortschritt natürlich nicht schlecht ist.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> 4. Wie schön! "Mir gehts gut! Also verweigere ich den Glauben an Gott! Und wenn es mir mal nichtmehr gutgeht, kann ich ihn immernoch anjammern!"
> 
> Das hat für mich immer sowas von "Freunden" die nur dann kommen, wenn sie meine Hilfe brauchen.....



Das Zitat verstehst du falsch.

Lg
Philipp


----------



## Scrätcher (28. August 2009)

Leland/Rovnex schrieb:


> Irgendwie denke ich du hast meinen Post nicht Recht versanden bzw falsch aufgefasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja wie soll ich sagen? Vielleicht ist ja auch einfach mein Verstand zu einfach strukturiert um deine allumfassenden komplexen Texte zu verstehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn sich Menschen unterhalten und ihre Meinung kundtun, gibt es öfter Missverständnisse! Weil sie nur ihr "Endprodukt" präsentieren und nicht den "Weg" wie sie dorthin gekommen sind! Deshalb mach ich mir jetzt echt mal Mühe meine Gedankengänge darzulegen:



Leland/Rovnex schrieb:


> 1. Ich glaube nicht an einen Gott, der die Menschen beschützt über sie wacht.



Also glaubst du das es keinen "guten" Gott gibt. Das hast du gleich mal als Nachricht vorausgeschickt. Denn sonst würde er ja helfen!



Leland/Rovnex schrieb:


> Jeden tag, sterben unschuldige Menschen überall auf dieser Welt durch Menschenhänden..
> jeden Tag wird der Planet geschunden, vergewaltigt...



Hier erzählst du was auf der Welt schiefläuft, komischerweise keine Naturkatastrophen sondern nur das, was Menschen den Menschen antun.... oder der Mensch seiner Umwelt! 



Leland/Rovnex schrieb:


> Würde ein "Allmächtiger" das alles zulassen?



Und nimmst es als Argument es Gott vorzuwerfen! Also sagst du:"Gott hindert uns nicht daran, dass WIR zerstören!



Leland/Rovnex schrieb:


> Vlt gab es einmal einen Gott, doch wenn das so währe, hat er den Menschen schon lange den Rücken gekehrt.
> Wer wills ihm auch verübeln. Wenn man einen Tag lang den Menschen zuschaut, wie sie miteinander umspringen... mit den Tieren.. mit allem
> Achtlos, Sorglos so als wäre alles Selbstverständlich.



hier gestehst du ihm irgendwo das Recht ein zu existieren, aber selbst wenn, unterstellst du ihm, das er mit uns nichts mehr zu tun haben will.




Leland/Rovnex schrieb:


> Wenn die Menschen ein abbild Gottes sein sollen, bestätigt sich meine Ansicht der Welt.



Wir fassen mal zusammen: Wenn es einen guten Gott gäbe, dann würde er helfen! Also gibt es entweder einen bösen Gott oder einen der uns aufgegeben hat! Und wenn der Mensch also entweder Böse oder Hoffnungslos ist (was ja dann der Sinn des Abbilds wäre nach deinem obigen Text) dann würde das deine Ansicht der Welt bestätitigen.



Leland/Rovnex schrieb:


> _
> Und ich dank' es dem lieben Gott tausendmal,
> daß er mich zum Atheisten hat werden lassen.
> Georg Christoph Lichtenberg _



Und was bedeutet das für dich? "Danke das ich hoffnunglos oder böse bin? Oder Danke dafür das ich nicht an einen Gott glaube, weil der Mensch sonst böse oder Hoffnungslos wäre? 

Das ganze liest sich für mich wie eine Farce! Und ich erklär dir jetzt auch warum!

Ja warum macht dieser Gott nichts dagegen das wir uns gegenseitig töten? Er könnte doch soviel tun!

Orientieren wir uns mal an dem christlichen Glauben. 3 Dinge sind dafür Wichtig: wir haben einen "freien Willen" (wir nehmen mal an, dieser besteht aus Denken und Handeln), es gibt Wiedergeburt und eine höhere Exitenzebene als die in unserem physischen Körper!

Warum hilft er nicht? Warum erscheint keine Stimme über dem gesamten Planeten und schimpft:"Du sollst nicht töten!!"? Hm? Hier meine Theorie:

Gott wollte selbständige Wesen schaffen! Die in ihrem handeln und denken völlig frei sind! Das schafft man nicht in dem man ihnen alles vorschreibt. Ein Charakter muß sich entwickeln! Würden wir aber einen Gott vor uns sehen. Würden wir immer nur so handeln, wie wir denken würden das es von uns erwartet wird. Also so deratig unterordnen das die Selbständigkeit nur darin bestehen würde, dass wir überlegen würden, was er von uns erwartet! Also zeigt er sich nicht! Er will ja, das wir geistig reifer werden! 

Doch wozu? Wo es doch auf diesem Planeten...... das ist ein wenig oberflächlich gedacht. Schauen wir uns nochmal den freien Willen an! "Die Gedanken sind frei..." ....aber das Handeln nicht! Während wir alles denken können, sieht es bei unseren Handlungen schon anders aus. Ja wir werden gebremst von Naturgesetzen und allem möglichen! Da sollten wir wieder an die Aussage "Wir sind Gottes Kinder" denken! Was wenn wir nur in unserem Handeln "begrenzt" sind weil wir uns bei einer völlig freien Umsetzung unserer Gedanken meist sofort selbst zerstören würden? Und nochmal betone ich "Kinder"! Was wollte man nicht alles als Kind? Zu Weihnachten? Von Beruf werden? Die erste große Liebe und und und..... und irgendwann haben wir gemerkt das wir nicht immer das wollten, was Anfangs für uns richtig erschien. Jeder 13-16 Jährige heutzutage behauptet von sich stolz, mit allem umgehen zu können und sowieso nen Plan vom Leben zu haben. Wie oft wurde schon einer Spiel, Alkohol, Drogensüchtig weil er meinte damit umgehen zu können? Oder auch amüsant ist wenn Kinder von ihren Eltern alles kriegen es auf den Kopf hauen und später den Vorwurf machen "Meine Eltern haben mir nie sparen beigebracht!"

Kinder würden sich selbst zerstören und genau deshalb gibt es ein Kinderschutzgesetz! Eltern die ihnen erstmal zeigen, wie das Leben funktioniert! 

Und was hat das mit dem Leben, Gott und dem freien Willen zu tun? 

Vielleicht werden wir auf der Erde auf eine Existenzebene vorbereitet wo das handeln genauso uneingeschränkt ist wie das denken. Dafür müssen wir vorbereitet werden ohne uns dabei selbst zu zerstören. Also werden wir in physische Körper gesteckt um erstmal unseren Charakter zu entwickeln. Jetzt gehen wir mal davon aus das es Wiedergeburt gibt. Das wir solange wiedergeboren werden bis sich unserer Charakter genug gefestigt hat und wir nicht mehr selbstzerstörerisch mit uns und unserer Umwelt umgehen. Das würde bedeuten, das es schlichtweg egal ist, welche "Rolle" wir auf der Erde spielen, weil letztendlich nur unsere eigene Entwicklung zählt. Es wäre auch keine direkte höhere Macht vorhanden die uns ständig sagt was wir tun sollen. Wir hätten nur alte Überlieferungen und müßten sie halt für uns auslegen. 

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es darauf ankommt dieses höhere Wesen beim richtigen Namen zu nennen sondern einfach nur einigermaßen gerecht zu leben! Sie selbst und seine Umwelt zu akzeptieren. 

Wenn das so ist, wieso sollte ein Gott tatsächlich ständig eingreifen? Es wäre ja nicht nur ein Leben was wir haben sonderen mehrere! Was ist schon ein Leben? Nichteinmal ein Augenblick eines Wimpernschlags in Bezug auf Zeit. Also eigentlich eine recht kurze "Prüfung" unter kontrollierten Bedingungen die nur von denen als störend verstanden wird, die sie nicht verstehen. Letztlich hat es nur ein Ziel: Uns auf eine höhere Existenz vorzubereiten als selbständige Wesen!




Leland/Rovnex schrieb:


> Nicht was er nicht tut, nur würde jemand der so etwas Großes erschaffen hätte wie die Welt auf der wir Leben, einfach so zusehen wie wir sie Zerstören?
> 
> Klar und er könnte manchen Menschen die Gabe geben Texte genau zu studieren und darüber in Korrekter weiße darüber zu Kommentieren aber man kann nicht alles haben
> 
> ...



Du schreibst 

- ich versteh dich nicht
- du verstehst mich nicht
- und überhaupt war das anders gemeint.....

Und trotzdem lese ich nur quängeln heraus! "Mir ist mein Leben hier und jetzt wichtig! Und wenn es einen Gott gibt, soll er gefälligst dafür Sorgen das es mir gut geht!"

Aber ich bin guter Dinger das du deinen Gedankengang jetzt auch mal etwas weiter ausbreitest und mich nicht in dem riesigen Saal deiner Gedanken weiter mit dem Feuerzeug nach Anhaltspunkten suchen läßt während du am Lichtschalter stehst!


----------



## 11Raiden (28. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Orientieren wir uns mal an dem christlichen Glauben. 3 Dinge sind dafür Wichtig: wir haben einen "freien Willen" (wir nehmen mal an, dieser besteht aus Denken und Handeln), es gibt Wiedergeburt und eine höhere Exitenzebene als die in unserem physischen Körper!


Einspruch Euer Ehren, das werden die meisten Christen nicht durchgehen lassen.
Nicht das es nicht wahr ist, es ist blos damals von der Kirche verschleihert worden und selbst Theologen würden über ide Existenz von Widergeburt höhere Eben ohne Körper streiten, weil es keine fundierte Beweise gibt.

Nicht, das es nicht stimmen mag, aber die Beweise sind spärlich in diesem Punkten. Ich habe leider auch keine Quelle zur Hand, um diese Aufzählung zu unterstützen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Gott wollte selbständige Wesen schaffen! Die in ihrem handeln und denken völlig frei sind! Das schafft man nicht in dem man ihnen alles vorschreibt. Ein Charakter muß sich entwickeln! Würden wir aber einen Gott vor uns sehen. Würden wir immer nur so handeln, wie wir denken würden das es von uns erwartet wird. Also so deratig unterordnen das die Selbständigkeit nur darin bestehen würde, dass wir überlegen würden, was er von uns erwartet! Also zeigt er sich nicht! Er will ja, das wir geistig reifer werden!
> ...
> "Die Gedanken sind frei..." ....aber das Handeln nicht! Während wir alles denken können, sieht es bei unseren Handlungen schon anders aus. Ja wir werden gebremst von Naturgesetzen und allem möglichen!
> 
> ...


Das ist gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Einspruch Euer Ehren, das werden die meisten Christen nicht durchgehen lassen.
> Nicht das es nicht wahr ist, es ist blos damals von der Kirche verschleihert worden und selbst Theologen würden über ide Existenz von Widergeburt höhere Eben ohne Körper streiten, weil es keine fundierte Beweise gibt.
> 
> Nicht, das es nicht stimmen mag, aber die Beweise sind spärlich in diesem Punkten. Ich habe leider auch keine Quelle zur Hand, um diese Aufzählung zu unterstützen.
> ...


Erklärung: Wiedergeburt => Auferstehung Jesu von den Toten (nehm ich an)
Höhere Ebene ohne Körper => Himmel

Insofern hat ein Christ nichts einzuwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Einspruch Euer Ehren, das werden die meisten Christen nicht durchgehen lassen.
> Nicht das es nicht wahr ist, es ist blos damals von der Kirche verschleihert worden und selbst Theologen würden über ide Existenz von Widergeburt höhere Eben ohne Körper streiten, weil es keine fundierte Beweise gibt.
> 
> Nicht, das es nicht stimmen mag, aber die Beweise sind spärlich in diesem Punkten. Ich habe leider auch keine Quelle zur Hand, um diese Aufzählung zu unterstützen.
> ...



Da frag ich doch mal ganz frech: Wieso nicht?

Was ist denn dann mit Paradies gemeint wenn nicht eine höhere Existenz in den wir frei denken und handeln können wenn wir die Befähigung dazu haben? Definitiv kann ICH BEWEISEN das wir unseren Körper NICHT mitnehmen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wiedergeburt ist da schon ein schwierigeres Thema. Mal angenommen es könnte bewiesen werden und wäre eine belegbare Tatsache, was würde passieren? 

Menschen würden ihr komplettes Weltbild überdenken und neu ordnen! Da kommen wir wieder an den Punkt wo die Macht des Einzelnen aufhört! Ganze Religionen und Staaten würden ihre Macht über ihre Bevölkerung verlieren. Die Androhung des Todes wäre kein Druckmittel mehr.

Diese Erkenntnis wäre weitaus revolutionärer als die Entdeckung, das die Erde keine Scheibe ist! Wobei die ja nur an der Glaubhaftigkeit der Kirche rüttelte. Und Wiedergeburt würde alles verschieben, gegenüber der Kirche und sämtlichen Regierungen!

Also inwiefern wäre es im Interesse der Obrigkeit so ein Wissen zu entdecken und preiszugeben? Und genau an diesem Punkt hört ein Mensch "im Namen des Glaubens" auf sich weiter zu entwicklen. Aus Angst im könnte seine Macht aus den Finger gleiten.... und geht einher mit denen die nur so tun als ob sie Gläubig wären....


----------



## 11Raiden (28. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wir hätten nur alte Überlieferungen und müßten sie halt für uns auslegen.
> 
> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es darauf ankommt dieses höhere Wesen beim richtigen Namen zu nennen sondern einfach nur einigermaßen gerecht zu leben! Sie selbst und seine Umwelt zu akzeptieren.



Das möchte ich noch etwas genauer benennen.

Wir habe auch unsere Intuition, unsere inneres Fühlen und Wissen,  unser Erkennen und Verstehen der Welt, unsere Demut und unser Verständnis, um das Leben und die Vorgänge in der Natur und der Menschheit.

Muß es ein höheres Wesen geben?
Ist nicht alles eins?

Wenn wir davon ausgehen das die höhere Ebenen weit inmaterieller sind, so legt es auch den Schluß nahe, das das höchste Wesen, gar nicht einzeln von allem getrennt existieren kann, weil ja alles das Wesen ist.

Ich sehe es eher so wie ein Tropfen im Ozean.
Das ist für micht das Verständnis vom Seelenfunken.
Wir sind ein Teil eines Ganzen.
Dsa Ganzes kann sich selbst nicht erkennen und erfahren.
Es erfahrt sich durch alle Erfahrungen von dem Lebenden und Existierenden.
(Steine, Mineralien haben Bewußtsein!)

Worum geht es dann?
Um ein friedvolles Miteinander und das außen nicht als Feind sondern als Freund zu betrachten und anzuerkennen.
(schmerzvolle Ereignisse können die besten Lehrer und Freunde werden!)

Tibeter sehen in Regenwürmer ihren Bruder.
Das zeigt ein Verständnis vom Leben und der Natur.

Es ist auf Lebenserhaltung und Förderung ausgelegt.
Drum gilt es, jeder für sich, in seinem eigenen Tempo zu dieser Erkenntnis und Einsicht zu kommen und daran zu wachsen und weiter zulernen in einer friedfertigen Ausrichtung zu sich selbst und seiner Umwelt.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Erklärung: Wiedergeburt => Auferstehung Jesu von den Toten (nehm ich an)
> Höhere Ebene ohne Körper => Himmel
> 
> Insofern hat ein Christ nichts einzuwenden
> ...



Siehste Raiden? Ich hab gleich noch nen Anwalt (Davatar) der sogar nen Zeugen (Christus) nennen kann!

Du stehst mit der Theorie, das es nicht so ist, die nichtmal deine ist, auf verlorenen Posten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Das möchte ich noch etwas genauer benennen.
> 
> Wir habe auch unser Intuition, unsere inneres Fühlen und Wissen,  unser Erkennen und Verstehen der Welt, unsere Demut und unser Verständnis, um das Leben und die Vorgänge in der Natur und der Menschheit.
> 
> ...



Da bin ich immer etwas zwiegespalten. Auf eine Art ja auf die andere Art nein....

Gott sagte: "Ihr sollt euch kein Bild von mir machen!" Ob man das jetzt in einem schlichten Gemälde oder als philosophisches Bild sieht sei jetzt mal dahingestellt. Aber letztlich werden wir ihn wohl nicht begreifen.

Gott könnte eine allumfassende Intelligenz sein. Ich glaube sogar, dass es so ist. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass wir "nur" ein Teil von ihm sind. Sprich: Wir sind zwar aus ihm entsprungen und leben vielleicht sogar in dem "göttlichen Universum" aber trotzdem sind wir eigenständig. Da fall ich nämlich wieder auf den freien Willen zurück. Ein Stein ist ein Teil und trotzem kann er nicht handeln. Es würde nichts bringen ein intelligentes Wesen als Stein in ein Universum zu setzen. Die Intelligenz wäre wohl tatsächlich verschwendet. 

Ich glaube das wir aus dem großen ganzen was sich Gott nennt erschaffen wurden und darin leben und ein Teil davon sind. Und trotzdem sind wir eigene Persönlichkeiten (freier Wille). 

Ansonsten sehen wir das wohl gleich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (28. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Siehste Raiden? Ich hab gleich noch nen Anwalt (Davatar) der sogar nen Zeugen (Christus) nennen kann!
> 
> Du stehst mit der Theorie, das es nicht so ist, die nichtmal deine ist, auf verlorenen Posten!
> 
> ...



Hehe, 

 ist schon ok.
Ich bin ja auf Euerer Seite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Davatar schrieb:


> Erklärung: Wiedergeburt => Auferstehung Jesu von den Toten (nehm ich an)
> Höhere Ebene ohne Körper => Himmel
> 
> Insofern hat ein Christ nichts einzuwenden
> ...



Die meisten Menschen sehen Gottes Sohn als ein Unikat an und sehen nicht, dass sie auch Gottes Kinder ist.
Das ist wahrscheinlich der Kirche und deren damaligen Vorständen anzukreiden, die lieber Hirten von Schaafen sein wollten, um Ihre eigenen (egoistischen) Bedürfnisse durch die Vielzahl Gläubiger erfüllen zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu Jesus Zeiten gab es schon die Pflanze Alraune, die einem in einem Toten ähnlichen Schlaf versetzen konnte,  und er soll noch, von einem geschichtlichen Zeitzeugen damals, gesehen worden sein.
Der Römer der in die Lanze/Hellbarde in den Leib stieß, soll auch zu seinen Gefolgsleuten gezählt haben, deswegen war es wohl kein tödlicher Stoß.

Die meisten Menschen glauben ja auch an Himmel und Hölle, aber halt nicht alle.

Der Himmel ist für mich nicht in dem biblischen Sine zu sehen, sondern eher ein inmaterieller Raum, wie auch immer man sich das vorstellen mag. ^^

Die Hölle könnte eher die Erde sein, wenn man nicht in das LIcht geht und sich dem Kreis der Wiedergeburt anschließt, sondern aus Angst, weil man einen großen Fehler gemacht hat, wie zB ein großes Schiffsunglück verursacht auf Erden verweilt. Für diese Wesen ist Erlösung schwer, weil sich dem Zyklus des Lebens nicht vollständig unterwerfen. Die meisten dieser Unglücklichen Wesen gehen irgendwann sehr viel später als es üblich gewesen wäre.
Sie haben vergessen das es eine Gnade und Liebe und Vergebung und Verständnis gibt, weil sie Angst hatten, wie es oft in der Kirche und anderen Glauben oft gelernt wird, und es nicht für wahr hielten, dass Gott allmächtig ist und alles einem vergeben wird.

Es geht um Entwicklung auf allen Ebenen und das man seine Lektionen lernt, weswegen man hier ist.

Das geht in erster Linie um einem selbst und um:

Selbstliebe
Selbstbewußtsein
Selbstausdruck
Selbstvertrauen
und vieles mehr

Fragt Euch mal warum manchen Menschen Ihr Leben leicht fällt und manchen schwer.

In erster Linie muß bzw. sollte man sich selbst und seinen jetzigen Erkenntnisssen, Weisheit, Wissen, Intuition, Verständnis der Welt und allem Leben vertrauen, weil wenn man es selbst nicht tut so wird es auch keiner anderer tun.
Das ist das Gesetz von Ursache und Wirkung (alles hat eine Ursache, ob man sie erkenntn oder nicht und daruas folgt eine Wirkung) in Verbindung mit dem Resonanzgesetz (was man aussendet, positiv, wie negativ, bewußt, wie unbewußt kommt zu einem zurück bzw. fällt auf einem zurück).


@Scrätcher und Davatar ich glaube ernsthaft wird sollten ma ein Buch schreiben mit Titel: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Glauben mal anders"
"Alten Glauben neu entdecken"
"alter Glaube für junge Leute"
"Die Bibel Reloaded"

Den letzten find ich persönlich am besten, wenn Ihr Lust habt so ein Manifest mit mir zusammen auf die Beise zu stellen (alleine ist das sicher ein Mammutaufgabe). Dann könnt Ihr Euch gerne melden, vielleicht hat corrado auch Lust sich daran zu beteiligen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zeit für eine Neuauflage und neue sichtweise wär sicherlich längst überfällig. ^^



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Da bin ich immer etwas zwiegespalten. Auf eine Art ja auf die andere Art nein....
> Gott sagte: "Ihr sollt euch kein Bild von mir machen!" Ob man das jetzt in einem schlichten Gemälde oder als philosophisches Bild sieht sei jetzt mal dahingestellt. Aber letztlich werden wir ihn wohl nicht begreifen.
> Gott könnte eine allumfassende Intelligenz sein. Ich glaube sogar, dass es so ist. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass wir "nur" ein Teil von ihm sind. Sprich: Wir sind zwar aus ihm entsprungen und leben vielleicht sogar in dem "göttlichen Universum" aber trotzdem sind wir eigenständig. Da fall ich nämlich wieder auf den freien Willen zurück. Ein Stein ist ein Teil und trotzem kann er nicht handeln. Es würde nichts bringen ein intelligentes Wesen als Stein in ein Universum zu setzen. Die Intelligenz wäre wohl tatsächlich verschwendet.
> 
> ...


Genauso denke ich auch, wir werden Gott, oder wie auch immer man es nennen mag (manche Spaghettimonmster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), sicherlich nie vollständig aus unserem Punkt des Bewußtseins her verstehen und nachvollziehen könnnen.

Das mit der Intelligenz würde sich mit dem Metamenschen, der Akascha Chronik und eine Menschheitsbewußtsein und/oder des Planeten, der Natur und allen Lebens decken.

Ich wollte damit nur aufzeigen das es einerseits eine Existenz gibt und Leben und das das noch 2 paar verschiedene Schuhe sind.

Vielleicht waren wir alle man Mineralien, um überhaupt zu existieren.
Wer weiß das schon, ich sicherlich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß das ein Gruppe von einem Seminarleiter gefragt wurde aus welchem Land ein Stein kommt.

Alle haben das richtige Land genannt, nachdem sie sich mit dem Stein geistig verbunden haben und ihn auf diesem Wege telepatisch gefragt haben. Die Antwort hat der Stein ihnen nicht in einer materiellen Sprache geben können, sondern nur im geiste, wo wir alle eins sind.

Ich emfinde diese Information als sehr wertvoll, um bewußt mit sich und seiner Umwelt umzugehen.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Die Hölle könnte eher die Erde sein, wenn man nicht in das LIcht geht und sich dem Kreis der Wiedergeburt anschließt, sondern aus Angst, weil man einen großen Fehler gemacht hat, wie zB ein großes Schiffsunglück verursacht auf Erden verweilt. Für diese Wesen ist Erlösung schwer, weil sich dem Zyklus des Lebens nicht vollständig unterwerfen. Die meisten dieser Unglücklichen Wesen gehen irgendwann sehr viel später als es üblich gewesen wäre.
> Sie haben vergessen das es eine Gnade und Liebe und Vergebung und Verständnis gibt, weil sie Angst hatten, wie es oft in der Kirche und anderen Glauben oft gelernt wird, und es nicht für wahr hielten, dass Gott allmächtig ist und alles einem vergeben wird.
> 
> Es geht um Entwicklung auf allen Ebenen und das man seine Lektionen lernt, weswegen man hier ist.



Wie oft sagt jemand "Ich finde immer nur die falschen Partner!" Und wie oft sagt jemand:"Ich verstehe garnicht wie du das schaffst?" da paßt gut dazu: "Wir wiederholen Fehler solange, bis wir aus ihnen lernen!" Und dementsprechend könnten wir wiedergeboren werden, bis wir daraus gelernt haben. 

mußte doch noch ein wenig von "meinem Senf" dazugeben bevor ich:

*full quote* /sing

schreibe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




11Raiden schrieb:


> @Scrätcher und Davatar ich glaube ernsthaft wird sollten ma ein Buch schreiben mit Titel:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, ansich ne schöne Sache! Und Corrado MÜßTE auch mitmachen! Ebenso wie ein Öhrchen und um manche Dinge darzustellen wäre ein begnadeter Schreiberling namens Damokles natürlich erste Wahl.

Aber im Schreiben bin ich nicht gut. Ich lebe davon mich zu unterhalten. Denn geschriebener Text ist tot! Und wie so oft könnte manches nicht verstanden und falsch interpretiert werden. Deshalb ist aktiver Austausch weit wichtiger als ein weiteres Buch ins Regal zu stellen. 

Ja ich wachse an vielen Gesprächen! Und ich freue mich immer wenn ich mich mit anderen Menschen austauschen kann und deren Sichtweisen kennenlerne!


----------



## Cørradø (28. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> @Scrätcher und Davatar ich glaube ernsthaft wird sollten ma ein Buch schreiben mit Titel:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Herr 11Raiden, Herr Davatar, Herr Scrätcher,

Sie bearbeiten die aktuelle Problematik mit einer derartigen Geschwindigkeit, dass ein alter Sack wie meinereiner nicht mithalten kann.
Die Idee mit der zeitgemäßen Anwendung der von uns allen geliebten und geschätzten Heiligen Schrift finde ich über alle Maßen töfte. Ich scheue die Häscher der dogmatischen, römisch-katholischen Inquisition nicht.
Doch nun muss ich zuerst einen großen Schluck Messwein nehmen und ein paar Schnitten Leib Christi essen um frisch gestärkt mich an ihre blasphemischen Äusserungen heranzuwagen - die Wurfbibel stets griffbereit.

Gottes Segen usw


Ich bin gespannt auf die antwort von leyland.
Im post von 10:36 hat Scrätcher ne überraschend logische und in sich schlüssige Antwort gegeben (nachdem ich schon dachte es driftet in gegenseitiges geflame ab), die zu einer guten Diskussion einlädt, der sich Leyland/... hoffentlich nicht entzieht!
Keine Sorge der Scrätcher kocht auch nur mit Wasser. ;-P


----------



## kuchenb0b (28. August 2009)

Grundsätzlich ein interssantes Thema, habe den Thread zu spät entdeckt um hier jetzt noch einzusteigen, ABER: mich irritiert der Umfang und die Frequenz mit der hier einige Leute posten. Man könnte fast meinen, dass wir es hier mit einer christlichen marketing aktion zu tun haben.

ach ja: zu dem "gebrochenes Bein durch beten geheilt" sage ich mal lieber nichts...


----------



## 11Raiden (28. August 2009)

kuchenb0b schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ein interssantes Thema, habe den Thread zu spät entdeckt um hier jetzt noch einzusteigen, ABER: mich irritiert der Umfang und die Frequenz mit der hier einige Leute posten. Man könnte fast meinen, dass wir es hier mit einer christlichen marketing aktion zu tun haben.
> 
> ach ja: zu dem "gebrochenes Bein durch beten geheilt" sage ich mal lieber nichts...


Der war gut.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich lache mich grad echt weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Herrlich mal wieder so richtig toll ablachen zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst gern einsteigen.
*eine freundlich einladende Geste macht*

Am besten liest Du mal den ganzen Thread, wenn Du magst, dann weißt Du ungefähr die Thematik dahinter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu dem gebrochenen Bein bin ich sehr an Deiner Meinung interessiert.
*herausfordernd die rechte Augenbraue hebt*


----------



## kuchenb0b (28. August 2009)

ach ja? Warum? Du fühlst Dich ja offenbar angesprochen.


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Die meisten Menschen sehen Gottes Sohn als ein Unikat an und sehen nicht, dass sie auch Gottes Kinder ist.


Nach christlichem Glauben sind wir doch alle Kinder Gottes, egal welcher Herkunft wir abstammen. Als Unikat würde man eher sein Wesen, seine Taten und die Bereitschaft, sich für die Menschen zu opfern, betrachten, als sein Wesen auf dieser Welt. Denn bevor er seinen Weg als "Sohn Gottes" beschritt war er der Sohn eines Tischlers, ein einfacher Mensch, wie Du und ich. Er definierte sich durch seine Worte und seine Taten, erst dadurch wurde er zu dem, was er geworden ist.



> Die meisten Menschen glauben ja auch an Himmel und Hölle, aber halt nicht alle.
> 
> Der Himmel ist für mich nicht in dem biblischen Sine zu sehen, sondern eher ein inmaterieller Raum, wie auch immer man sich das vorstellen mag. ^^
> 
> ...


Ich habe mal die Aussage gelesen, ursprünglich sei im Katholischen Glauben der "Himmel" nichts Weiteres als die Umschreibung der Nähe zu Gott gewesen. Wenn man nun also eines Tages stirbt und "in den Himmel kommt", bedeutet dies, dass man die Nähe zu Gott erfahren und erspühren darf.
Die Holle im Gegensatz dazu wäre der Zustand des Fernbleibens von Gott. Insofern wäre der Mensch, der "in die Hölle kommt" in seinem Tode fern von Gott. Er verweigert sich Gott, er verleugnet Gott, er lässt Gott nicht auf sich einwirken, daher befindet er sich in der Hölle.
Ich finde, das ist eine interessante Auffassung von Himmel und Hölle. Es beschreibt somit weniger den heutigen Sprachgebrauch und die heutige Vorstellung von "gut" und "böse", sondern eher die Akzeptanz, zu seinem Schöpfer zurückzukehren und dafür dankbar zu sein, dass man ein Leben und eine Seele erhalten hat.



> @Scrätcher und Davatar ich glaube ernsthaft wird sollten ma ein Buch schreiben mit Titel:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tjo, interessant wärs durchaus, nur wäre dies vermutlich mit Aufwand verbunden, den unsere Lebenszeit bei Weitem übersteigt, wenn es wirklich ein verständliches Werk sein sollte.

@Corrado: Tjo, Junge, Du wirst langsam alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Kuchenb0b: Einige von uns (mit eingeschlossen), versuchen das Thema von verschiedenen Standpunkten zu betrachten und mit unserer persönlichen Lebenseinstellung so in Verbindung zu bringen, dass man es irgendwie erklären kann. Schlussendlich wissen wir natürlich alle gleich wenig. Aber interessant ist es immer wieder, andere Ansichten zu lesen.


----------



## 11Raiden (28. August 2009)

kuchenb0b schrieb:


> ach ja? Warum? Du fühlst Dich ja offenbar angesprochen.


Hm?

Nö, ich bin nur an den Sichtweisen von anderen Menschen interessiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: nette Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuchenb0b (28. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Hm?
> 
> Nö, ich bin nur an den Sichtweisen von anderen Menschen interessiert.
> 
> ...




jaja, ich auch, aber Du kennst meine Sichtweise zu diesem Thema doch (noch) überhaupt nicht!? Woher kommt also die Heiterkeit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (28. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nach christlichem Glauben sind wir doch alle Kinder Gottes, egal welcher Herkunft wir abstammen. Als Unikat würde man eher sein Wesen, seine Taten und die Bereitschaft, sich für die Menschen zu opfern, betrachten, als sein Wesen auf dieser Welt. Denn bevor er seinen Weg als "Sohn Gottes" beschritt war er der Sohn eines Tischlers, ein einfacher Mensch, wie Du und ich. Er definierte sich durch seine Worte und seine Taten, erst dadurch wurde er zu dem, was er geworden ist.



Das sehen aber, weiß Gott (Wortwitz), nicht alle Mensch so.
Die meisten sehen sich nicht als Gottes Kinder und wenn, doch so trauern sie das sie nicht bei ihm sind.

Das Jesus als leuchtendes Beispiel über Möglichkeiten der Mensch zu sehen ist, das ist für mich unbestritten. 



Davatar schrieb:


> Ich habe mal die Aussage gelesen, ursprünglich sei im Katholischen Glauben der "Himmel" nichts Weiteres als die Umschreibung der Nähe zu Gott gewesen. Wenn man nun also eines Tages stirbt und "in den Himmel kommt", bedeutet dies, dass man die Nähe zu Gott erfahren und erspühren darf.
> Die Holle im Gegensatz dazu wäre der Zustand des Fernbleibens von Gott. Insofern wäre der Mensch, der "in die Hölle kommt" in seinem Tode fern von Gott. Er verweigert sich Gott, er verleugnet Gott, er lässt Gott nicht auf sich einwirken, daher befindet er sich in der Hölle.
> Ich finde, das ist eine interessante Auffassung von Himmel und Hölle. Es beschreibt somit weniger den heutigen Sprachgebrauch und die heutige Vorstellung von "gut" und "böse", sondern eher die Akzeptanz, zu seinem Schöpfer zurückzukehren und dafür dankbar zu sein, dass man ein Leben und eine Seele erhalten hat.



Das deckt sich mit meinen Ausführungen zu Den Verstorbenen und welche ins licht zu Gott gehen(Wiedergeburt) und welche weiter auf Erden existieren, weil sie sich nicht trauen und Angst haben, bis sie ihre Sichtwiese ändern und Ihren Geistzustand aufgeben.




Davatar schrieb:


> Tjo, interessant wärs durchaus, nur wäre dies vermutlich mit Aufwand verbunden, den unsere Lebenszeit bei Weitem übersteigt, wenn es wirklich ein verständliches Werk sein sollte.



Das muß ja nicht der ganze Wälzer durch sein, das kann auch nur Auszüge beinhalten und dort eine andere Sichtweise bzw Interpretationsmöglichkeit zeigen oder halt über den christlichen Glauben im Allgemeinen sich befassen.

Also unter 500 Seiten halte ich auch als erstrebenswertes Ziel, damit überhaupt jemand die Motivation zum Kauf und Lesen hat. ^^



Davatar schrieb:


> Nach christlichem Glauben sind wir doch alle Kinder Gottes, egal welcher Herkunft wir abstammen. Als Unikat würde man eher sein Wesen, seine Taten und die Bereitschaft, sich für die Menschen zu opfern, betrachten, als sein Wesen auf dieser Welt. Denn bevor er seinen Weg als "Sohn Gottes" beschritt war er der Sohn eines Tischlers, ein einfacher Mensch, wie Du und ich. Er definierte sich durch seine Worte und seine Taten, erst dadurch wurde er zu dem, was er geworden ist.



Das sehen aber, weiß Gott (Wortwitz), nicht alle Mensch so.
Die meisten sehen sich nicht als Gottes Kinder und wenn, doch so trauern sie das sie nicht bei ihm sind.

Das Jesus als leuchtendes Beispiel über Möglichkeiten der Mensch zu sehen ist, das ist für mich unbestritten. 



Davatar schrieb:


> Ich habe mal die Aussage gelesen, ursprünglich sei im Katholischen Glauben der "Himmel" nichts Weiteres als die Umschreibung der Nähe zu Gott gewesen. Wenn man nun also eines Tages stirbt und "in den Himmel kommt", bedeutet dies, dass man die Nähe zu Gott erfahren und erspühren darf.
> Die Holle im Gegensatz dazu wäre der Zustand des Fernbleibens von Gott. Insofern wäre der Mensch, der "in die Hölle kommt" in seinem Tode fern von Gott. Er verweigert sich Gott, er verleugnet Gott, er lässt Gott nicht auf sich einwirken, daher befindet er sich in der Hölle.
> Ich finde, das ist eine interessante Auffassung von Himmel und Hölle. Es beschreibt somit weniger den heutigen Sprachgebrauch und die heutige Vorstellung von "gut" und "böse", sondern eher die Akzeptanz, zu seinem Schöpfer zurückzukehren und dafür dankbar zu sein, dass man ein Leben und eine Seele erhalten hat.



Das deckt sich mit meinen Ausführungen zu Den Verstorbenen und welche ins licht zu Gott gehen(Wiedergeburt) und welche weiter auf Erden existieren, weil sie sich nicht trauen und Angst haben, bis sie ihre Sichtwiese ändern und Ihren Geistzustand aufgeben.




Davatar schrieb:


> Tjo, interessant wärs durchaus, nur wäre dies vermutlich mit Aufwand verbunden, den unsere Lebenszeit bei Weitem übersteigt, wenn es wirklich ein verständliches Werk sein sollte.



Das muß ja nicht der ganze Wälzer durch sein, das kann auch nur Auszüge beinhalten und dort eine andere Sichtweise bzw Interpretationsmöglichkeit zeigen oder halt über den christlichen Glauben im Allgemeinen sich befassen.

Also unter 500 Seiten halte ich auch als erstrebenswertes Ziel, damit überhaupt jemand die Motivation zum Kauf und Lesen hat. ^^




Scrätcher schrieb:


> Was ist denn dann mit Paradies gemeint wenn nicht eine höhere Existenz in den wir frei denken und handeln können wenn wir die Befähigung dazu haben? Definitiv kann ICH BEWEISEN das wir unseren Körper NICHT mitnehmen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok, ich stimme zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wiedergeburt ist da schon ein schwierigeres Thema. Mal angenommen es könnte bewiesen werden und wäre eine belegbare Tatsache, was würde passieren?
> Menschen würden ihr komplettes Weltbild überdenken und neu ordnen! Da kommen wir wieder an den Punkt wo die Macht des Einzelnen aufhört! Ganze Religionen und Staaten würden ihre Macht über ihre Bevölkerung verlieren. Die Androhung des Todes wäre kein Druckmittel mehr.
> Diese Erkenntnis wäre weitaus revolutionärer als die Entdeckung, das die Erde keine Scheibe ist! Wobei die ja nur an der Glaubhaftigkeit der Kirche rüttelte. Und Wiedergeburt würde alles verschieben, gegenüber der Kirche und sämtlichen Regierungen!
> Also inwiefern wäre es im Interesse der Obrigkeit so ein Wissen zu entdecken und preiszugeben? Und genau an diesem Punkt hört ein Mensch "im Namen des Glaubens" auf sich weiter zu entwicklen. Aus Angst im könnte seine Macht aus den Finger gleiten.... und geht einher mit denen die nur so tun als ob sie Gläubig wären....



Aber grade darum geht es doch.
Das die Menschen freier und selbstbestimmter werden.

Es gibt doch jetzt schon genug, die aus der Kirch austreten, das ist sicherlich nicht nur wegen der Kirchensteuer, sondern weil sie sich nicht mehr mit den alten und teils dogmatischen Inhalten identifizieren können.




kuchenb0b schrieb:


> jaja, ich auch, aber Du kennst meine Sichtweise zu diesem Thema doch (noch) überhaupt nicht!? Woher kommt also die Heiterkeit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich hast Du hier noch nicht blank gezogen, aber gut Ding will Weile haben.

Ich empfinde es als erquickend und bereichernd auch andere Sichtweise als meine zu hören.

Da kann ja was bei sein, was ich gern assimilieren möchte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



daher kommt die Heiterkeit:
(siehe wie oben gepostet)
dazu mixe eine grundsätzliche humorvolle und postive Lebenseinstellung mit einer Prise christlichen Glaubensgutes


kuchenb0b schrieb:


> Man könnte fast meinen, dass wir es hier mit einer christlichen marketing aktion zu tun haben.
> ach ja: zu dem "gebrochenes Bein durch beten geheilt" sage ich mal lieber nichts...



Wenn Du die vorherigen Post liest, so wirst Du grade bei mir sehen, das ich fast immer schreiben, das das meine Meinung ist und keiner gezwungen ist, dies anzunehmen und das jedem nach seinem Glauben geschiet, mein Wissen wiederspiegelt etc. ... .

Also am besten fängst Du vorne an und steigst nicht wie in einem Buch in der Mitte ein, weil am Ende sind wir anscheinend noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Heiterkeit und Vertrautheit zu den meisten anderen Interessierten hat dazu geführt, das überwiegend ein paar Leute posten und sich gegenseitg ergänzen oder über gewisse Bereiche diskutieren.

Deswegen benutze ich diese Floskeln momentan nicht, wie ein paar Seiten weiter vorher, oder in anderen Threads dieser Art.

Die meisten wissen und sicherlich bestätigen können, das ich einer derjenigen bin, der davon ausgeht, das jeder seinen eigenen individuellen Glauben hat und egal was ich oder andere schreiben sicherlich daran festhält, weil dieser Glauben sein Wissen, seine Intuition, seine Erkenntnis und sein innerstes Fühlen und Denken am Besten wiederspigelt und er nicht diesem Teil von seinem Leben und seiner Sichtweise, wegen irgendein paar Worte wie ein paar Schuhe wechselt, darum geht es mir hier nicht, sondern um was fundenmentaleres (oder so). ^^
(und den anderen sicher auch nicht)

PS: Glauben ist nicht Wissen.
Das ist sicherlich allen Lesern bekannt.
Jeder hat seinen eigenen individuellen persönlichen Glauben.

Glauben sollte eine lockere Sache sein und nach meiner Meinung Spaß machen und lebensbejahende Grundsätze enthalten und nicht so bierernst rüberkommen. ^^

Jedem nach seinem Glauben.
So sei es.


So nun schreib oder schweig für immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (28. August 2009)

Leland/Rovnex schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an einen Gott, der die Menschen beschützt über sie wacht.


Das ist ein Ansatz nach meinem Geschmack.
Glaubst du überhaupt "an einen Gott", bist du religiös, "U-Boot-Christ", skeptisch, nicht gläubig, Atheist?
Abgesehen vom paradoxen Schlusszitat ist mir das nicht ganz klar geworden. Muss es auch nicht... passt scho. 



> Jeden tag, sterben unschuldige Menschen überall auf dieser Welt durch Menschenhänden..
> jeden Tag wird der Planet geschunden, vergewaltigt...
> 
> Würde ein "Allmächtiger" das alles zulassen?


Ich sage nein.
Aber genau darauf gibt doch die Bibel (thx Scrätcher fürs Anführen des Gedankens) als Quelle des Glaubens ne schöne spannende Geschichte, die der Sintflut.
Der Gott, der seine Allmacht dazu nutzt um die Schuldigen, die Zerstörer, die Schinder und die Vergewaltiger ihrer Strafe (dem Tod durch Ertrinken) zuzuführen.
Das wäre demnach die Antwort auf die Frage derer die sich fragen wie "er" das zulassen kann.
Das kann nicht sein, er muss seine Autorität geltend machen und STRAFEN.
So getan...
Wenns ein strafender Gott wäre, würden dann mehr Leute (wieder) glauben?
Jetzt ist die Bibel halt nur ein Bild.
Wenn man so will eine Meditationsgrundlage... sie spricht in Rätseln, anstatt dass sie direkte Anleitung gibt... und zum Glück leben wir in Zeiten in denen jeder diese Anleitung selbst lesen und interpretieren kann.
Die Frage nach der richtigen Interpretation ist das letzte, was noch geheim oder verborgen bleibt... und genau das sollte im Zeitalter der Kommunikation auch kein Problem mehr sein.
"oratio, meditatio, tentatio"
"Rede, Meditiere und Zweifle" - ich habs schon oft zitiert... könnt ich auch als "mein Lebensmotto" im entsprechenden Thread posten, den Grundsatz für das Studium der Theologie nach Martin Luther.
Ist im Grunde auch alles was ich zum Thema "wie lebe ich glauben richtig" sagen kann.
Sich austauschen - nicht im stillen Kämmerlein sein eigenes "Patchwork" zusammenschustern
Intensives Nachdenken - vor allem über die Bedeutung des Glaubens für das heutige Leben, was die zugrundeliegende Schrift denn überhaupt allgemeingültiges in sich trägt - im Buddhismus hat man dafür seinen geistigen Führer, der einem immer wieder "Meditationsaufgaben" stellt
Anzweifeln, anfechten - den eigenen Glauben in Frage stellen, überprüfen ob er der eigenen Argumentation oder der von anderen stand hält und wenn nicht warum dies so ist und dann "back to 'oratio'". 

Eine der gängigen "Interpretationen" ist die, dass der Gerechte (im biblischen Fall war das Noah) seine Arche (= metapher) selbst bauen und durch die Schwierigkeiten führen muss. Mir gefällt der Gedanke, dass der aufgeklärte Humanismus eine Solche Arche ist. Allgemein- und global gültig sowie zukunftsweisend, da von der religiösen "Vorbelastung" befreit. 
Die Deutungen zum emotionalen Gott der sein eigenes Handeln reflektiert und bereut hab ich nicht mehr in petto, war aber glaube ich aus historischer Sicht des babylonischen Exils erklärbar und hatte was mit der Abgrenzung zu den anderen im Vorderen Orient ansässigen Religionen zu tun (was eigentlich IMMER der Fall ist ;-) ).



> _Und ich dank' es dem lieben Gott tausendmal,
> _


Paradox.
Und die Sache mit dem "lieben Gott" ist darüber hinaus sowas wie mein Rotes Tuch im christlichen Glauben.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> 1. Dieses Kommentar versteh ich als nicht ganz! Jeder Mensch ist der absoluten Meinung er hat den Plan fürs Leben, er ist überragend intelligent und überhaupt kann ihm keiner was! Doch wenn es um Gott geht, wird gleich mit dem Finger auf ihn gezeigt und gefragt warum er nichts tut!


Auch ein hervorragender Ansatz über den es sich vortrefflich streiten ließe, wenn sich mal jemand dazu herablassen würde.



> Was ist wenn es Wiedergeburt gibt? WARUM sollte er sich dann hier einmischen?


Da sollten wir uns auf eine Unterscheidung zwischen Wiedergeburt im fernöstlichen Sinn, also als immer wiederkehrender Lebenszyklus in welcher Form auch immer, und die Auferstehung im christlichen Sinn, also die der Toten (grusliger Gedanke) wenn das Reich Gottes dann irgendwann mal hereinbricht, einigen.
Hat mich auch leicht irritiert - obwohl mir schnell klar war, was du meinst.




dragon1 schrieb:


> Wie tikume sagte, sollte man nicht richtig und falsch dazusagen.
> Glauben...da geht es eben darum so zu leben, wie man es als richtig sieht bzw ideale anzustreben.
> 
> Und in der weisse wie ich an Gott glaube (ich glaube nicht an die Kirche sondern an Gott) sehe ich eben das anstreben an menschliche ideale, menschlichkeit und "Zusammen"


Ich würd das schon etwas radikaler sehen.
Ich bin der Ansicht dass eben Fundamentalisten (die mit den Bombengürteln genauso wie die mit den "FAG..." Schildern) den Glauben FALSCH leben *mitdemfingerdraufzeig*.
Und ich bin der Ansicht, dass die Fundamentalisten, die sich unter freikirlichen Bannern zusammenrotten und Spontanheilungen inszenieren und als Gottes Taten verkaufen dies nicht unter dem Mantel/Etikett der weder protesnantisch-landeskirchlichen noch der römisch-katholischen Kirche tun sollten, sondern sich klar als die identifizieren sollten, die sie sind. Sonst unterstellt man solche Vorgehensweisen am Ende noch den "Haupströmungen". 
Genauso unterstell ich den "Hauptströmungen", dass sie auf ihren Dogmen sich die gutbezahlten Ärsche plattsitzen und zulassen wie Menschen vor ihnen davonlaufen, nur weil sie es nicht schaffen ihnen das nahezubringen, was auf der akademischen Ebene längst Konsens ist.



Leland/Rovnex schrieb:


> Klar und er könnte manchen Menschen die Gabe geben Texte genau zu studieren und darüber in Korrekter weiße darüber zu Kommentieren aber man kann nicht alles haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Denke das Augenwzinkern ist hier wichtig.
Wie gesagt die Arche dazu muss man sich schon selbst bauen.
Ist mit anderen Worten meine Forderung nach einem aufgeklärten Umgang mit Kirchenmitgliedern.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Was ist denn dann mit Paradies gemeint wenn nicht eine höhere Existenz in den wir frei denken und handeln können wenn wir die Befähigung dazu haben? Definitiv kann ICH BEWEISEN das wir unseren Körper NICHT mitnehmen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Beweis es mal...
Was hälst du von der Theorie dass durch Jesu Tod das "Gottes Reich" auf Erden bereits begonnen hat?
Was, wenn wir bereits "im Paradies" leben?
Wobei ich mich dagegen verwehre, den Kapitalismus als Paradies zu bezeichnen. *hust*
So wie das Gleichnis mit der einsamen Insel und den 3 Schiffen die vorbeifahren...
"*Warten auf Godot" *anyone?


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> "*Warten auf Godot" *anyone?


Uuuhhh...kenn ich, ne recht grosse Spur zu abstrus für mich, eindeutig zu schwere Kost für unsereins.


----------



## 11Raiden (28. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Aber genau darauf gibt doch die Bibel (thx Scrätcher fürs Anführen des Gedankens) als Quelle des Glaubens ne schöne spannende Geschichte, die der Sintflut.
> Der Gott, der seine Allmacht dazu nutzt um die Schuldigen, die Zerstörer, die Schinder und die Vergewaltiger ihrer Strafe (dem Tod durch Ertrinken) zuzuführen.
> Das wäre demnach die Antwort auf die frage derer die sich fragen wie "er" das zulassen kann.
> Das kann nicht sein, er muss seine Autorität geltend machen und STRAFEN.
> ...


Bei dem Beispiel mit der Sinflut und Gott, da halt ich es mit dem Hund und die Flöhe.
Der Hund ist der Planet und die Flöhe die Menschheit.

Das heißt wenn die Flöhe zuviel werden und/oder vor allem den Hund ärgern und ihn viel zwicken und beißen, dann kann es Zu Vulkanausbrüchen (kleine Wunde bzw. aufgebrochener Pickel auf der Haut des Planeten) und Sinfluten kommen.

Wir sind alle eins vom Bewußtsein der Planet wie wir Menschen, ob wir diese Symbiose anerkennen oder nciht, sie ist vorhanden. ^^



Cørradø schrieb:


> Wenn man so will eine Meditationsgrundlage... sie spricht in Rätseln anstatt dass sie direkte Anleitung gibt... und zum Glück leben wir in Zeiten wo jeder diese Anleitung selbst lesen und interpretieren kann.
> Die Frage nach der richtigen Interpretation ist das letzte, was noch geheim oder verborgen bleibt... und genau das sollte im Zeitalter der Kommunikation auch kein Problem mehr sein.
> "oratio, meditatio, tentatio"
> "Rede, Meditiere und Zweifle" - ich habs schon oft zitiert... könnt ich auch als "mein Lebensmotto" im entsprechenden Thread posten, den Grundsatz für das Studium der Theologie nach Martin Luther.
> ...


Die Bibel als Meditationsgrundlage?

Eine sehr nette Sichtweise auf die Dinge und wie sie sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also genau das was wir machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Busshismus = Buhdismus?



Cørradø schrieb:


> Eine der gängigen "Interpretationen" ist die, dass der Gerechte (im biblischen Fall war das Noah) seine Arche (= metapher) selbst bauen und durch die Schwierigkeiten führen muss. Mir gefällt der Gedanke, dass der aufgeklärte Humanismus eine Solche Arche ist. Allgemein- und global gültig sowie zukunftsweisend, da von der religiösen "Vorbelastung" befreit.
> Die Deutungen zum emotionalen Gott der sein eigenes handeln reflektiert und bereut hab ich nicht mehr in petto war aber galube ich aus historischer Sicht des babylonischen Exils erklärbar und hatte was mit der abgrenzung zu den anderen im vorderen orient ansässigen Religionen zu tun (was eigentlich IMMER der fall ist ;-) ).


Das hört sich doch schlüssig an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Cørradø schrieb:


> Da sollten wir uns auf eine Unterscheidung zwischen Wiedergeburt im fernöstlichen Sinn, also als immer wiederkehrender Lbenszyklus in welcher Form auch immer und die Auferstehung im christlichen Sinn, also die der Toten (grusliger Gedanke) wenn das reich Gottes dann irgendwann mal hereinbricht einigen.
> Hat mich auch leicht irritiert - obwohl mir schnell klar war, was du meinst.


Also ich für meinen Teil habe mich mit fernöstlichen Lehren und Glauben beschäftigt und empfinde da mehr Wahrheit drin, als in der strikten Bibelauslegung. ^^



Cørradø schrieb:


> Ich würd das schon etwas radikaler sehen.
> Ich bin der Ansicht dass eben Fundamentalisten (die mit den Bombengürteln genauso wie die mit den "FAG..." Schildern) den Glauben FALSCH leben *mitdemfingerdraufzeig*.



Die Bombenattentäter sind meist junge Menschen die von Fanatiker beinflußt und verblendet werden. Die sollte sich mal selber hochjagen, weil dann sterben diese Irren aus. 
Es gibt aber einen Grund warum sie dies tun und das ist nicht nur Glaube sondern auch Wut, Hass, Unverständnis, warum die Gelder der Welt und der durchschnittliche Wohlstand so ungerecht verteilt ist.




Cørradø schrieb:


> Genauso unterstell ich den "Hauptströmungen", dass sie auf ihren Dogmen sich die gutbezahlten Ärsche plattsitzen und zulassen wie Menschen vor ihnen davonlaufen, nur weil sie es nicht schaffen ihnen das nahezubringen, was auf der akademischen Ebene längst Konsens ist.


Amen, Bruder! ^^



Cørradø schrieb:


> Denke das Augenwzinkern ist hier wichtig.
> Wie gesagt die Arche dazu muss man sich schon selbst bauen.


Dann bauen wir mal (weiter). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Cørradø schrieb:


> Beweis es mal...
> Was hälst du von der Theorie dass durch Jesu Tod das "Gottes Reich" auf Erden bereits begonnen hat?
> Was, wenn wir bereits "im Paradies" leben?
> Wobei ich mich dagegen verwehre, den Kapitalismus als Paradies zu bezeichnen. *hust*
> ...



Man kann als Mensch den Himmel auf Erden haben (ohne Kapitalismus!)
Das ist möglich.

Genauso kann man ein Tropfen in einem Ozean sein, auch das kann eine Metapher für nahe bei Gott sein.



Cørradø schrieb:


> "*Warten auf Godot" *anyone?



So nun warte ich mal, was das Schicksal, das Uiversum, das Spaghetti-Monster, der goldene Kürbis, Vishnu,  Shiva, Mohammed, der Buddhismus, Gott, Jesus, der Metamensch, die Akasche-Chronik, das Bewußtsein, der heilige Geist, Manitu etc. ... mir für Antworten durch materielle Wesen geben, die es durch ein besonderes Zeitraumkontinuum mit bestimmten Vorlieben an diesen virtuellen Ort verschlägt in der Galaxis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt auf die antwort von leyland.
> Im post von 10:36 hat Scrätcher ne überraschend logische und in sich schlüssige Antwort gegeben (nachdem ich schon dachte es driftet in gegenseitiges geflame ab), die zu einer guten Diskussion einlädt, der sich Leyland/... hoffentlich nicht entzieht!
> Keine Sorge der Scrätcher kocht auch nur mit Wasser. ;-P



Ist es nicht immer so, dass wir uns eine Meinung  bilden und dann das Ergebnis posten? Ja ich war sauer! Nicht auf ihn sondern auf seine (in meinen Augen) oberflächliche und abfällige Post. In der er sich es viel zu einfach macht! Aber anstatt mal wieder alle im "dunkeln" zu lassen warum ich "so seltsam" antworte dachte ich, überrasch euch mal! 

Ps: Ich koch zwar auch nur mit Wasser aber das Feuer dafür entzünd ich mit Motivation!^^



kuchenb0b schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ein interssantes Thema, habe den Thread zu spät entdeckt um hier jetzt noch einzusteigen, ABER: mich irritiert der Umfang und die Frequenz mit der hier einige Leute posten. Man könnte fast meinen, dass wir es hier mit einer christlichen marketing aktion zu tun haben.



Kannst ruhig als Seiteneinsteiger einsteigen kein Problem! Wobei... eigentlich hast du das mit deiner Post ja schon getan!^^ Dein "Aber" ist normal! Wo findet man denn heutzutage noch irgendwen oder irgendwas das nicht irgendwas verkaufen oder anbieten will? Deine Frage ist berechtigt und auch ich würde sie sicher stellen wenn ich neu dazu käme. 

Es ist recht kompliziert zu erklären ich drück es mal so aus:

Ich suche genauso wie alle Anderen nach Antworten auf Fragen. Ich erhebe keinen Anspruch darauf, mit allem Recht zu haben. Ich sage niemanden was er zu glauben hat sondern lasse anderen nur an meinen Gedankengängen teilhaben damit jeder für sich entscheiden kann, was richtig ist und was nicht. Ich bin röm-katholisch geboren worden und werd wohl auch so sterben. Trotzdem hab ich Kritik an der Kirche und behaupte nicht, das es der absolut richtige Weg ist.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Grundidee so schlicht wie egreifend: Ein Harmonisches Leben mit sich selbst und seiner Umwelt als Mensch.

Wäre noch die Frage offen: Warum gerade hier!^^ Ich bin in dieses Forum gekommen weil ich Wow gespielt habe. Später hab ich das allgemeine Forum entdeckt und festgestellt das hier viele unterschiedliche Menschen mit unterschiedlichen Meinungen, Ansichten und Leben sind. Ich finde den Gedankenaustausch hier immer wieder "fruchtbar". Gerade weil die Menschen hier unterschiedlich sind und man unterschiedliche Standpunkte kennenlernt. Wobei Alter, Aussehen, Stand völlig ausser acht gelassen werden.




11Raiden schrieb:


> Das deckt sich mit meinen Ausführungen zu Den Verstorbenen und welche ins licht zu Gott gehen(Wiedergeburt) und welche weiter auf Erden existieren, weil sie sich nicht trauen und Angst haben, bis sie ihre Sichtwiese ändern und Ihren Geistzustand aufgeben.



Das mit dem Licht ist so ne Sache..... ist es die Wiedergeburt? Oder der Übergang zu einer höheren Existenz? Oder beides? Je nach dem wie weit man ist? 


Zitat Corrado:
"Beweis es mal...
Was hälst du von der Theorie dass durch Jesu Tod das "Gottes Reich" auf Erden bereits begonnen hat?"

Brrr du stellst wieder fragen kurz vorm Wochenende!^^ 

Mein erster Gedanke ist "Nein!"

Weil wir aus dem Paradis verbannt wurden! Jetzt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten jemand zu verbannen. 
1. Er darf nicht mehr dorthin (wird ausser Landes verbannt)
2. Er kommt nicht mehr dorthin (wird eingesperrt)

Wenn man überlegt wie groß das Universum ist, könnten wir auch auf die Erde verbannt worden sein. Bedingt durch einen physischen Körper ist es uns schlichtweg unmöglich in das Paradis zurückzukehren. Anstatt einer Mauer fehlt uns einfach die Möglichkeit.

Dann die Geschichte mit Jesus am Kreuz. Er wurde gekreuzigt, ist auferstanden UND in den Himmel gefahren.

Könnte man auch so auslegen: Es gab zwar schon Wiedergeburten aber es war den Menschen bis dahin nicht möglich eine höhere Bewußtseinsebene zu erreichen. Erst als sich Jesus selbstlos geopfert hat, durften auch andere Menschen durchgehen.

Wenn wir später zu Gott kommen sollen, "ins Paradis" dann kann das Paradis noch nicht auf Erden sein. Zumal wir immernoch frei denken und nicht frei Handeln können. 

Aber wir könnten uns selbst eine Art Paradis schaffen! Das wäre dann wie eine Schule in der es Spaß macht zu lernen! Man "muß" sie zwar auch durchlaufen aber die Zeit vergeht wie im flug.


----------



## 11Raiden (28. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> .. Ich koch zwar auch nur mit Wasser aber das Feuer dafür entzünd ich mit Motivation!^^
> ...
> Ich suche genauso wie alle Anderen nach Antworten auf Fragen. Ich erhebe keinen Anspruch darauf, mit allem Recht zu haben. Ich sage niemanden was er zu glauben hat sondern lasse anderen nur an meinen Gedankengängen teilhaben damit jeder für sich entscheiden kann, was richtig ist und was nicht...
> Meiner Meinung nach ist die Grundidee so schlicht wie egreifend: Ein Harmonisches Leben mit sich selbst und seiner Umwelt als Mensch.
> ...



Guter Stoff, Maan! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr davon bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das mit dem Licht ist so ne Sache..... ist es die Wiedergeburt? Oder der Übergang zu einer höheren Existenz? Oder beides? Je nach dem wie weit man ist?



Gute Frage, aber das werden wir wohl nicht momentan klären können.
Es sei denn jemand nimmt Pilze, hat Nahtoderfahrung oder eine Mediation in ein vorangeganges Leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwer hier mit solchen Erfahrungen, die eine Brücke für unsere Fragen sein kann? ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (28. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Gute Frage, aber das werden wir wohl nicht momentan klären können.
> Es sei denn jemand nimmt Pilze, hat Nahtoderfahrung oder eine Mediation in ein vorangeganges Leben.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube wir können uns darauf einige das wir darüber zuwenig wissen und alle Maßnahmen lebensgefährlich wären.

Vielleicht erleben wir ja irgendwann noch logische Schlußvolgerungen darüber, aber bis dahin gibt es noch genug "einfachere" Themen die interessant sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (28. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir können uns darauf einige das wir darüber zuwenig wissen und alle Maßnahmen lebensgefährlich wären.



Naja, die meditative Rückführung in vorangegange Leben würde ich nicht als lebensgefährlich bezeichnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. August 2009)

aber wahrscheinlich geistig gefaehrlich. da wird man ja noch irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (28. August 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> aber wahrscheinlich geistig gefaehrlich. da wird man ja noch irre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für Risiken oder Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (29. August 2009)

Ne Rückführung werd ich wohl irgendwann mal machen lassen. 

Solange sie von einem Profi durchgeführt wird, gibts daran nichts auszusetzen. Genauso wie Hypnose. Aber kommt nicht auf die Idee das mit "Laien" zu machen. Sowas kann böse ins Auge gehen.

Und das Pilze usw gefährlich sind brauch ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen. Viele kommen nach Selbstversuchen in die Klapse und deshalb würd ich sowas auf garkeinen Fall ausprobieren geschweige denn auch nur in Erwägung ziehen!


----------



## 11Raiden (29. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ne Rückführung werd ich wohl irgendwann mal machen lassen.
> 
> Solange sie von einem Profi durchgeführt wird, gibts daran nichts auszusetzen. Genauso wie Hypnose. Aber kommt nicht auf die Idee das mit "Laien" zu machen. Sowas kann böse ins Auge gehen.
> 
> Und das Pilze usw gefährlich sind brauch ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen. Viele kommen nach Selbstversuchen in die Klapse und deshalb würd ich sowas auf garkeinen Fall ausprobieren geschweige denn auch nur in Erwägung ziehen!


Da hast Du sicherlich recht. ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Wie man Glauben richtig lebt?
Hände aus der Hosentasche und Nase rein in die Bibel!
Eigentlich müsste man so leben, dass man nur für das Leben nach dem Tod arbeitet.
Bei anderen Religionen ist das etwas anders. Beim Buddhismus muss man sich seinem Lebenschicksal fügen. Wenn man also als Idiot geboren wurde muss man auch wie einer leben und darf sich net ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Jeder kann Glauben anders definieren und ich glaube die Menschheit wird sich nie einigen.


----------



## dragon1 (29. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Für Risiken oder Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für Risiken oder Nebenwirkungen essen sie die Packungsbeilage und  erschlagen Sie Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (29. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 1.Eigentlich müsste man so leben, dass man nur für das Leben nach dem Tod arbeitet.
> 2.Wenn man also als Idiot geboren wurde muss man auch wie einer leben und darf sich net ändern
> 
> 
> ...



1. Warum? Das ist wie wenn man seine Kindheit wegwirft um später mal "was zu werden" und später feststellt, dass man garkeine Kindheit hatte obwohl man sie dann doch gerne gehabt hätte.

2. Ich kenn mich mit Buddismus nicht so aus, aber das ist sicher frei interpretiert oder? Jeder Mensch kann sich verbessern. Und wenn einer sich in seinem Leben nicht "fortentwickeln" würde, dann würde er letztendlich nicht mehr zurecht kommen. 

3. Eine Anleitung zum "richtigen" Glauben leben ist wahrscheinlich genauso eine Phantasie wie ein Buch "Kinder richtig erziehen von 1970-2020"

Jeder muß für sich seinen Weg finden, trotzdem ist der Austausch untereinander wichtig.

Jeder Mensch macht eigene Erfahrungen und hat eigene Ideen. Und genau deshalb ist reden so interessant!


Und noch was: Nur weil einer seine Nase in die Bibel steckt, heißt das nicht das er darin liest! XD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Beim Buddhismus hat man das Ziel, in seinem nächsten leben als höhere Form wiedergeboren zu werden. Um das zu erreichen muss man so leben wie man geboren wurde, d.h. als armer Bauersjunge darf man nicht reich werden. Sonst wird man als Stein wiedergeboren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wenn ich was in Religion gelernt hab, dann das^^.


----------



## Scrätcher (29. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Beim Buddhismus hat man das Ziel, in seinem nächsten leben als höhere Form wiedergeboren zu werden. Um das zu erreichen muss man so leben wie man geboren wurde, d.h. als armer Bauersjunge darf man nicht reich werden. Sonst wird man als Stein wiedergeboren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und wie wird man als berühmt/geniale Persönlichkeit geboren? oO

Buddhismus hat schon ein paar geniale Ansätze aber den find ich jetzt nicht so prall.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (29. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Beim Buddhismus hat man das Ziel, in seinem nächsten leben als höhere Form wiedergeboren zu werden. Um das zu erreichen muss man so leben wie man geboren wurde, d.h. als armer Bauersjunge darf man nicht reich werden. Sonst wird man als Stein wiedergeboren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also Buddhismus ist jetzt nicht gerade eines meiner Spezialgebiete... ich bin mir trotzdem so gut wie sicher, dass du da was falsch verstanden hast.

Ziel eines Buddhisten ist es "erleuchtet" zu werden.
Das ist ein sehr gutes Ziel, dem ich auch viel abgewinnen kann.
Dass der Bauernbub ein Bauernbub bleiben muss ist mir dabei noch nicht untergekommen.

Alles Leben ist Leiden.
Ursache des Leidens sind Hass, Gier und Dummheit.
Überwindest du Hass, Gier und Dummheit so überwindest du das (irdische) Leiden.

Wenn du das innerhalb deiner Lebensspanne auf Erden nicht schaffst, wirst du wiedergeboren.
Als was du wiedergeboren wirst hängt davon ab, wie gut oder weit du der Überwindung des Leidens (Punkt 2) nachgegangen bist.
Wie man das macht lehrt "der Buddhismus". ^^
Wenn du z.B. einen Mord begangen hast stehen die Chancen gut, dass du als Stein wiedergeboren wirst. Wobei - war jetzt nicht ausgerechnet der Stein eine höhere Wesensform??? Wie gesagt nicht mein Spezialgebiet...
Im Idealfall landest du als Erleuchteter im Nirvana und scheidest so aus dem ewigen Kreislauf der Wiedergeburten aus.

Wieso WoW Spieler jetzt explizit Gier verurteilen wird mir wohl noch ne Weile verschlossen bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (29. August 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Für Risiken oder Nebenwirkungen essen sie die Packungsbeilage und  erschlagen Sie Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*lacht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> 1. Warum? Das ist wie wenn man seine Kindheit wegwirft um später mal "was zu werden" und später feststellt, dass man garkeine Kindheit hatte obwohl man sie dann doch gerne gehabt hätte.
> 2. Ich kenn mich mit Buddismus nicht so aus, aber das ist sicher frei interpretiert oder? Jeder Mensch kann sich verbessern. Und wenn einer sich in seinem Leben nicht "fortentwickeln" würde, dann würde er letztendlich nicht mehr zurecht kommen.
> 3. Eine Anleitung zum "richtigen" Glauben leben ist wahrscheinlich genauso eine Phantasie wie ein Buch "Kinder richtig erziehen von 1970-2020"
> Jeder muß für sich seinen Weg finden, trotzdem ist der Austausch untereinander wichtig.
> ...



1. stimmt
2. ja
3. genau

Bei Bibel ist hinzuzufügen:
 und versteht und Zusammenhänge erkennt.
 (manches mal braucht es dafür Lebenserfahrung, Weisheit und vorherige Erkenntnisse)


----------



## 11Raiden (29. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Ziel eines Buddhisten ist es "erleuchtet" zu werden.
> Das ist ein sehr gutes Ziel, dem ich auch viel abgewinnen kann.
> Dass der Bauernbub ein Bauernbub bleiben muss ist mir dabei noch nicht untergekommen.
> Alles Leben ist Leiden.
> ...


Stimmt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte bei Ursache von Leid noch unbewußtes Handeln, Ego, Faulheit, Egoismus und Angst besonders erwähnen. ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Wollen ins Nirvana und fertig. Gegen die Regeln verstoßen= Stein. Was Wikipedia hier überkompliziert schreibt ist mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## 11Raiden (30. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wollen ins Nirvana und fertig. Gegen die Regeln verstoßen= Stein. Was Wikipedia hier überkompliziert schreibt ist mir egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wikipedia interessiert mich in Sachen Glauben auch herzlichst wenig, weil Glauben ist nicht Wissen! ^^
Ich würde den Budhismus nicht so klein machen wollen, dass er in eine Streichholzschachtel paßt.

Beim Budhismus muß auch nicht alles stimmen, also immer schön selbst prüfen, im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten.

Merke:
Alle Relegionen wurden von Menschen erschaffen (geistige Schöpfer).
Sie legen keinen Wert auf Vollkommenheit.
Menschen machen Fehler, also können alle Relegionen fehlerbehaftet sein.
Der Weg ist es, durch Fehler und Leid zu lernen.
Wer wird suchen?
Der, der weiß oder der, der weiß, das er nichts weiß?
Wem steht sein Ego in dem Weg steht, auf der Suche nach Erkenntnis und Erleuchtung?
(seht es als Methapher)

Darüber könnt Ihr ja mal meditieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (30. August 2009)

Das Thema Glaube, Gott, Kirche und alles was dazu gehört (egal welche Weltrelegion) ist eines das man endlos diskutieren kann, ohne letzendlich "die Antwort" zu finden.
Ich persönlich glaube weder an den einen Gott oder an diverse Götter aus diversen Relegionen.
Ich denke das alle Arten von Göttern und Gottheiten nichts weiter sind als der "Wunsch" der Menschen nach Führung. Die meisten Menschen (grade in den vergangenen Jahrhunderten) wollten regelrecht geführt werden. Da ist es einfach eine "Macht" die über allem Leben steht zu "erfinden" und diese als Führung an zu sehen. Die heiligen Schriften wie Bibel, Koran oder Talmut sind in meinen Augen "Leitfäden" zum Leben. Also quasi eine Art Grundregelwerk um mit anderen Menschen gleichen Glaubens zusammen leben zu können. Ob dieses Regelwerk nun im einzelnen gut oder weniger gut ist, ist wieder etwas anderes.

Ich denke unsere Existens auf dieser Erde ist einfach reiner Zufall. Im Grunde sind wir nichts als ein Fehler der Natur. Anders lässt sich der extreme Wiederspruch der Rasse Mensch zum Rest der Welt (Tiere, Pflanzen) nicht erklären. In der Natur ist es eigendlich so das jedes Dasein seinen Sinn hat. Der Wurm wird vom Vogel gefressen, der Vogel von der Katze und die Katze vom Wolf. Ok, das ist nen seltsames Beispiel, soll aber zeigen das im Prinzip in der Natur alles seinen Platz und Sinn hat. Nur eben der Mensch ist in der ganzen Sache irgendwie fehl am Platz. Er nützt niemanden etwas ausser sich selber und er schadet sich und vor allem dem Rest der Natur nur. Deswegen denke ich das wir einfach ein "Fehler" im Bauplan der Natur sind.

Ich denke auch das wir einzigartig sind. Sicher gibt es auf anderen Planeten Leben. Aber keines das so wie wir Menschen sein wird. Das würde meiner Meinung nach der Ordnung und Mathematik im Universum wiedersprechen. Daraus folgt natürlich das ich für meinen Teil auch nicht an so etwas wie Gott, oder dem Leben nach dem Tode oder an sowas wie eine Seele glauben kann. Ich denke wenn wir sterben, dann gehen buchstäblich die Lichter aus und wir sind einfach "weg". Das ist für den Menschen nicht vorstellbar, genau wie die Unendlichkeit. Und daher macht es vielen Angst. Also macht man sich selber "Mut" in dem Man sich sagt das es nach dem Tode etwas geben muss. Etwas schönes ... für das es sich quasi zu sterben lohnt.
Würde der Mensch nicht an Himmel und Hölle glauben (jedenfalls der Großteil der Menschen), würde er nicht an Götter glauben so würden wir im totalen Chaos leben. Warscheinlich würde unser Alltag aus rauben, morden usw bestehen da es für uns keine Maßstäbe, keine Gesetze geben würde, da ja niemand da ist der uns für das was wir im Leben tun, verurteilen würde.

Zusammengefasst kann man sagen das ich glaube das jede Art von Relegion letzendlich nur dazu dient alles zusammen zu halten und das Chaos zu vermeiden. Gäbe es kein Glauben, keine Relegionen...dann wäre die Welt das was viele sich unter dem Begriff Hölle vorstellen.


----------



## Vanth1 (30. August 2009)

Du hast Bibel Koran und Talmud aufgezählt,aber dder Talmud ist nicht die Bibel der Juden sondern das wäre dan wohl die Thora


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (30. August 2009)

Religion kann man nicht "richtig" leben. religion ist falsch.


----------



## Cørradø (30. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Religion kann man nicht "richtig" leben. religion ist falsch.


Da deiner Aussage sicher reifliche Überlegungen vorausgingen würde mich interessieren, was dich zu dem Schluss brachte, dass Solidargemeinschaften mit einer gemeinsamen Moral- und Wertvorstellung, die sich als kulturelle Phänomene manifestieren, falsch sind.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Religion kann man nicht "richtig" leben. religion ist falsch.


der erste teil war gut der 2te hats dann kaputt gemacht


religion ist nicht falsch da religion für jeden persönlich anders ist also ist religion für dich falsch für jemand anders aber nicht somit ist es für ihn nicht falsch, ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich mein^^


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> der erste teil war gut der 2te hats dann kaputt gemacht
> religion ist nicht falsch da religion für jeden persönlich anders ist ..



So ist es! ^^


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

ich halts da mit russell:

"Wenn ich behaupten würde, dass es zwischen Erde und Mars eine Teekanne aus Porzellan gäbe, welche auf einer elliptischen Bahn um die Sonne kreise, so könnte niemand meine Behauptung widerlegen, vorausgesetzt, ich würde vorsichtshalber hinzufügen, dass diese Kanne zu klein sei, um selbst von unseren leistungsfähigsten Teleskopen entdeckt werden zu können. Aber wenn ich nun weiterhin auf dem Standpunkt beharrte, meine unwiderlegbare Behauptung zu bezweifeln sei eine unerträgliche Anmaßung menschlicher Vernunft, dann könnte man zu Recht meinen, ich würde Unsinn erzählen. Wenn jedoch in antiken Büchern die Existenz einer solchen Teekanne bekräftigt würde, dies jeden Sonntag als heilige Wahrheit gelehrt und in die Köpfe der Kinder in der Schule eingeimpft würde, dann würde das Anzweifeln ihrer Existenz zu einem Zeichen von Exzentrizität werden. Es würde dem Zweifler in einem aufgeklärten Zeitalter die Aufmerksamkeit eines Psychiaters einbringen oder die eines Inquisitors in früherer Zeit."

oder dawkins:

"Der Grund, wieso organisierte Religion offene Feindschaft verdient, ist, dass Religion, anders als der Glaube an Russells Teekanne, mächtig, einflussreich und steuerbefreit ist und systematisch an Kinder weitergegeben wird, die zu jung sind, sich dagegen zu wehren. Kinder sind nicht gezwungen, ihre prägenden Jahre damit zu verbringen, verrückte Bücher über Teekannen auswendig zu lernen. Staatlich subventionierte Schulen schließen keine Kinder vom Unterricht aus, deren Eltern das falsche Aussehen der Teekanne bevorzugen. Teekannen-Gläubige steinigen keine Teekannen-Ungläubigen, Teekannen-Renegaten, Teekannen-Ketzer und Teekannen-Lästerer zu Tode. Mütter warnen ihre Söhne nicht davor, Teekannen-Schicksen zu heiraten, deren Eltern an drei Teekannen statt an eine glauben. Leute, die ihre Milch zuerst einschenken, schießen nicht jenen, die den Tee zuerst einschenken, die Kniescheiben weg."


----------



## Havamal (31. August 2009)

Das Problem mit der Teekannen Analogie ist nur das diese ein so triviales Objekt darstellt das sich all die religiösen Spinner sich gleich beleidigt fühlen werden ohne auch nur einen Gedanken zu daran zu verschwenden! Für einen skeptischen Menschen ist die Teekanne oder das pinke Einhorn so gut wie jedes andere imaginäre Konstrukt das ohne Beweise daher kommt!

Zum Glück gibs solche Menschen sonst würden wir immer noch auf einer flachen Erde vor Donner und Blitzen kauern und Zeus und Thor um Vergebung bitten!


Glauben lebt man richtig indem man weniger glaubt und mehr nach Beweisen fragt, sonst bleibt man dumm und ist auch leicht von dummen Argumenten überzeugt!


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Faulheit kann eine Tugend sein, wenn man sie richtig zu nutzen weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Uktawa schrieb:


> Das Thema Glaube, Gott, Kirche und alles was dazu gehört (egal welche Weltrelegion) ist eines das man endlos diskutieren kann, ohne letzendlich "die Antwort" zu finden.


Korrekt, aber die Diskussion kann helfen, andere Meinungen zu verstehen und kann somit zu einem positiven Einfluss auf die Teilnehmenden der Diskussion haben, sofern die Diskussion sachlich geführt wird. Ausserdem erweitert man seinen Wissenschatz, indem man sich Informationen über Religionen und Kulturen, die man eher weniger kennt, einverleibt.


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Full Quote



Sehr interessante Theorie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Havamal schrieb:


> ...Für einen skeptischen Menschen ist die Teekanne oder das pinke Einhorn so gut wie jedes andere imaginäre Konstrukt das ohne Beweise daher kommt!
> ....Glauben lebt man richtig in dem man weniger glaubt und mehr nach Beweisen fragt, sonst bleibt man dumm und ist auch leicht von dummen Argumenten überzeugt!



Respekt, das ist stimmig zusammengefaßt, obwohl wir Menschen, von unserem Standpunkt aus, schwerlich die Wahrheit erfassen können.



Davatar schrieb:


> Faulheit kann eine Tugend sein, wenn man sie richtig zu nutzen weiss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Soso...
ich habe Bequemlichkeit eh noch unterschlagen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht doch eh nicht um die eine Antwort und wer recht hat, sondern, das man andere Sichtweisen sich anhört, sowie jedem seine Meinung und Relegion läßt.

Keiner wird auf ein paar geschriebener Worte sich in seinem Glauben und/oder Relegion reinreden lassen.
Es kann zum Nachdenken anregen, weshalb dann unter Umständen, das Weltbild, Glauben und Relgion ändert.
Das ist aber sehr selten anzutreffen.
Die meisten Menschen bleiben bei dem, was sie haben, sonst würde sie ja wechseln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Religionen im Sonderangebot nehmen sie 2 zum Preis von einem.
Nur heute mit Weltbild und Glauben umsonst dabei!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Das Thema Glaube, Gott, Kirche und alles was dazu gehört (egal welche Weltrelegion) ist eines das man endlos diskutieren kann, ohne letzendlich "die Antwort" zu finden.



definiere bitte "die Antwort" es gibt zwei davon: 1. die allgemeingültige 2. die Antwort für sich selbst

Bei 1. geb ich dir Recht! Es gibt kein Patentrezept und da alles im ständigen wandel unterliegt, gibt es keine perfekte Antwort

Nr. 2 bin ich der Meinung, dass man sie durchaus für sich selbst finden kann! Aber nur wenn man sucht und hinterfragt. 



Havamal schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Teekannen Analogie ist nur das diese ein so triviales Objekt darstellt das sich all die religiösen Spinner sich gleich beleidigt fühlen werden ohne auch nur einen Gedanken zu daran zu verschwenden! Für einen skeptischen Menschen ist die Teekanne oder das pinke Einhorn so gut wie jedes andere imaginäre Konstrukt das ohne Beweise daher kommt!
> 
> Zum Glück gibs solche Menschen sonst würden wir immer noch auf einer flachen Erde vor Donner und Blitzen kauern und Zeus und Thor um Vergebung bitten!
> 
> ...



Hmm... also macht ihr aus einer höheren Intelligenz eine Teekanne? oO Das eine Teekanne eine Umlaufbahn um einen Planeten ziehen soll macht für mich keinen Sinn. Ausser irgendwein Witzbold hat sie aus Spaß dorthin geschossen!^^

Das wir einen höheren Sinn haben und dieses Leben nicht alles ist, da glaub ich fest daran. Ich hab bisher noch keine anderen Lebewesen auf der Erde gesehen die auch nur Ansatzweise anfangen es dem Menschen gleich zu tun: seine Umgebung zu nutzen!

Jetzt könntet ihr mir natürlich damit kommen, warum das nicht so ist, aber eure Theorie wäre wie die Teekanne in der Umlaufbahn! Nicht beweisbar! XD

Natürlich muß man Glauben hinterfragen! Wer nur blind in die Kirche rennt und die Bibel auswendig lernt und die Gebete ständig auswendig runter rattert, der wird nur gelenkt, aber der denkt nicht.


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

> Das eine Teekanne eine Umlaufbahn um einen Planeten ziehen soll macht für mich keinen Sinn.



und genau das ist es. für mich macht gott, allah oder buddha keinen sinn ... 



> Ich hab bisher noch keine anderen Lebewesen auf der Erde gesehen die auch nur Ansatzweise anfangen es dem Menschen gleich zu tun: seine Umgebung zu nutzen!



dann gehst du mit geschlossenen augen durch die welt. in brasilien gibts affen die nüsse während einer ampelrotphase auf die strasse legen, damit sie von den autos bei grün geknackt werden ... wenn wieder rot ist gehen sie hin und holen sich die essbaren teile.

ansonsten: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Werkzeuggebrauch_bei_Tieren

jeder der denkt kriegt mit, dass es gott nicht gibt. und wer glaubt denkt nicht. genau da liegt der unterschied.


----------



## Havamal (31. August 2009)

Aber wir tasten uns an die Warheit ran, deshalb werden diverse Bücher deren Namen ich hier nicht nennen will, aus Rücksicht an die Gläubigen hier, immer weniger wörtlich genommen sondern immer mehr in das Reich der Metaphern und Analogien verbannt! Woraus ich nur ableiten kann, das die Wahrheit nicht in diesen Büchern liegt, auch wenn die Mehrheit der Menscheit noch immer daran festhält!

Warum die Leute daraus trotzdem noch ihr Weltbild beziehen ist mir ein Rätsel, hab wir doch Texte die weitaus älter sind und fast die selben moralische Lehren bieten und wir in der Zeit dannach auch noch einige bessere dazu erfunden haben,wie die Abschaffung der Sklaverei, Universelle Menschenrechte, etc!

Man braucht keinen Gott um sich an eine gewisse Moralvorstellung zu halten, ein Blick in die Menschheitsgeschichte  oder in andere Kulturen die diese Werte noch nicht haben, dafür aber andere reicht, um zu sehen was die Konsequenzen wären!Gefallen einem diese nicht hat man einen rationalen Grund, warum gewisse Verhaltensregeln einzuhalten und zu bevorzugen sind, ohne das man eine ultimative Instanz herauf beschwören muss, die alles sieht und einem nach dem Tod dafür ewig bestraft, vor allem wen ein Glaube an jene Entität auch noch mit Moralvorstellungen aus der Antike einher geht!


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> definiere bitte "die Antwort" es gibt zwei davon: 1. die allgemeingültige 2. die Antwort für sich selbst
> 
> Bei 1. geb ich dir Recht! Es gibt kein Patentrezept und da alles im ständigen wandel unterliegt, gibt es keine perfekte Antwort
> Nr. 2 bin ich der Meinung, dass man sie durchaus für sich selbst finden kann! Aber nur wenn man sucht und hinterfragt.
> ...


Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sympathisant schrieb:


> und genau das ist es. für mich macht gott, allah oder buddha keinen sinn ...
> 
> dann gehst du mit geschlossenen augen durch die welt. in brasilien gibts affen die nüsse während einer ampelrotphase auf die strasse legen, damit sie von den autos bei grün geknackt werden ... wenn wieder rot ist gehen sie hin und holen sich die essbaren teile.
> ansonsten: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Werkzeuggebrauch_bei_Tieren
> jeder der denkt kriegt mit, dass es gott nicht gibt. und wer glaubt denkt nicht. genau da liegt der unterschied.


Genial die Affen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das Ding ist, dann ist das ok für mich.

Jedem nach sein Glauben.
So sei es.



Havamal schrieb:


> Aber wir tasten uns an die Warheit ran, deshalb werden diverse Bücher deren Namen ich hier nicht nennen will, aus Rücksicht an die Gläubigen hier, immer weniger wörtlich genommen sondern immer mehr in das Reich der Metaphern und Analogien verbannt! Woraus ich nur ableiten kann, das die Wahrheit nicht in diesen Büchern liegt, auch wenn die Mehrheit der Menscheit noch immer daran festhält!
> Warum die Leute daraus trotzdem noch ihr Weltbild beziehen ist mir ein Rätsel, hab wir doch Texte die weitaus älter sind und fast die selben moralische Lehren bieten und wir in der Zeit dannach auch noch einige bessere dazu erfunden haben,wie die Abschaffung der Sklaverei, Universelle Menschenrechte, etc!
> Man braucht keinen Gott um sich an eine gewisse Moralvorstellung zu halten, ein Blick in die Menschheitsgeschichte  oder in andere Kulturen die diese Werte noch nicht haben, dafür aber andere reicht, um zu sehen was die Konsequenzen wären!Gefallen einem diese nicht hat man einen rationalen Grund, warum gewisse Verhaltensregeln einzuhalten und zu bevorzugen sind, ohne das man eine ultimative Instanz herauf beschwören muss, die alles sieht und einem nach dem Tod dafür ewig bestraft, vor allem wen ein Glaube an jene Entität auch noch mit Moralvorstellungen aus der Antike einher geht!


Die meisten Menschen sind noch nicht so frei, sich ein eigenes Weltbild zu machen, weil sie dann ja Ihren alten Glaube loslassen müssen und sich und Ihren Glauben sich der Wandlung unterzeihen muß.
Das erfordert Mut, Entschlossenheit und Vertrauen, ggf. gewürzt mit einer Prise Leid.

Wenn man sich die Menschheit anschaut, dann ist schon Wandlung geschehen, wenn man mit einer Lebenszeit drauf schaut sehr wenig bis gar nichts. ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> und genau das ist es. für mich macht gott, allah oder buddha keinen sinn ...
> 
> dann gehst du mit geschlossenen augen durch die welt. in brasilien gibts affen die nüsse während einer ampelrotphase auf die strasse legen, damit sie von den autos bei grün geknackt werden ... wenn wieder rot ist gehen sie hin und holen sich die essbaren teile.
> 
> ...



Ich gehe mit geschlossenen Augen durch die Welt? Also bin ich ein "Ungläubiger" in den Augen eines streng wissenschaftlich-orientierten Menschen? *g* Ich sage und dazu stehe ich absolut:"Menschen haben einen höheren Sinn als nur dieses Leben". Und irgendwas wird uns wohl den Sinn gegeben haben. Und das nenn ich dann einfach für mich schlicht Gott! Nur weil ein Affe (der auch noch mit uns verwandt ist) sowas kann sind sie trotzdem noch nicht so weit wir. Es gab auch schon Menschenspezies die ausgestorben sind, weil sie unserer Entwicklung nicht standhalten konnten. 

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen unserem Wissenstand und dem der Wissenschaftler im Mittelalter? Wir wissen mehr! Und wie sieht es aus zwischen uns und denen in 500 Jahren? Sie werden mehr wissen aber wir benehmen uns zur Zeit, als ob wir alles wüßten!



Havamal schrieb:


> 1.Aber wir tasten uns an die Warheit ran, deshalb werden diverse Bücher deren Namen ich hier nicht nennen will, aus Rücksicht an die Gläubigen hier, immer weniger wörtlich genommen sondern immer mehr in das Reich der Metaphern und Analogien verbannt! Woraus ich nur ableiten kann, das die Wahrheit nicht in diesen Büchern liegt, auch wenn die Mehrheit der Menscheit noch immer daran festhält!
> 
> 2. Warum die Leute daraus trotzdem noch ihr Weltbild beziehen ist mir ein Rätsel, hab wir doch Texte die weitaus älter sind und fast die selben moralische Lehren bieten und wir in der Zeit dannach auch noch einige bessere dazu erfunden haben,wie die Abschaffung der Sklaverei, Universelle Menschenrechte, etc!
> 
> 3.Man braucht keinen Gott um sich an eine gewisse Moralvorstellung zu halten, ein Blick in die Menschheitsgeschichte  oder in andere Kulturen die diese Werte noch nicht haben, dafür aber andere reicht, um zu sehen was die Konsequenzen wären!Gefallen einem diese nicht hat man einen rationalen Grund, warum gewisse Verhaltensregeln einzuhalten und zu bevorzugen sind, ohne das man eine ultimative Instanz herauf beschwören muss, die alles sieht und einem nach dem Tod dafür ewig bestraft, vor allem wen ein Glaube an jene Entität auch noch mit Moralvorstellungen aus der Antike einher geht!



1. Einfachen Menschen gibt man einfache Handlungen vor. Dann wird er sie ausführen können und zwar genau nur diese. Ein klügerer Mensch ist selbständiger, dem mußt du nicht jeden Handschlag erklären sondern nur das Prinzip! Dann kann er nicht nur diese Handlung selbständig ausführen, nein er wird durch das Prinzip auch andere Handlungen selbständig durchführen können. 

2. Gib mal Beispiele ich wäre interessiert.

3. Was ist denn "streng wissenschaftlich" gesehen der Grund warum es Menschen gibt, wie hat er sich entwickelt und was ist unser Sinn hier?


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Man braucht keinen Gott um sich an eine gewisse Moralvorstellung zu halten, ein Blick in die Menschheitsgeschichte  oder in andere Kulturen die diese Werte noch nicht haben, dafür aber andere reicht, um zu sehen was die Konsequenzen wären!


Warum kannst Du denn nicht akzeptieren, dass es Leute gibt, die für sich beschliessen, an einen Gott zu glauben, der sie durchs Leben führt, ihre Ängste nimmt für sie einen gewissen (ich weiss, Ihr werdet mich daran aufhängen, aber trotzdem schreibe ich es) "religiös-wissenschaftlichen" Ansatz für ihre Existenz und das Leben an und für sich gibt? Dem Gläubigen geht es in vielerlei Hinsicht besser, dadurch dass er glauben kann. Er muss sich mit gewissen Fragen nicht permanent auseinandersetzen, wie es der Atheist möglicherweise muss.
Wenn mir jemand sagt: "Ich wurde von Gott geschaffen, er ist für mich da und stärkt mich", ist das für mich in Ordnung ebenso wie wenn Du sagst, dass für Dich kein Gott existiert. Die Frage warum man Gott braucht ist für den Gläubigen irrelevant. Er *"weiss"* (bzw von Deinem Standpunkt aus betrachtet glaubt er), dass Gott existiert. Eine Begründung, warum man überhaupt Gott braucht ist somit überflüssig. Der Gläubige braucht Gott zum leben, genauso wie er Nahrung und Luft braucht. Genauso wie es für Dich unlogisch erscheint, dass jemand an Gott glaubt erscheint es für ihn als unlogisch, dass man nicht an Gott glauben kann.

Achja, "Strenge Wissenschaft" ist für mich übrigens genauso Religion wie jede Religion, die zugibt, Religion zu sein, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass Wissenschaftliche behaupten, sie glauben an keine Religion.


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich gehe mit geschlossenen Augen durch die Welt? Also bin ich ein "Ungläubiger" in den Augen eines streng wissenschaftlich-orientierten Menschen? *g* Ich sage und dazu stehe ich absolut:"Menschen haben einen höheren Sinn als nur dieses Leben". Und irgendwas wird uns wohl den Sinn gegeben haben. Und das nenn ich dann einfach für mich schlicht Gott! Nur weil ein Affe (der auch noch mit uns verwandt ist) sowas kann sind sie trotzdem noch nicht so weit wir. Es gab auch schon Menschenspezies die ausgestorben sind, weil sie unserer Entwicklung nicht standhalten konnten.
> 
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen unserem Wissenstand und dem der Wissenschaftler im Mittelalter? Wir wissen mehr! Und wie sieht es aus zwischen uns und denen in 500 Jahren? Sie werden mehr wissen aber wir benehmen uns zur Zeit, als ob wir alles wüßten!



sieht so aus, wenn du die menschen als die bezeichnest die sich ihre umwelt zunutze machen und das den tieren nicht zugestehst.

wenn du sagst, dass das leben des einzelnen menschen einen sinn haben sollte, dann hat das meiner meinung nach mit gott nicht viel zu tun. jeder sucht den sinn des lebens und ob es ihn gibt oder nicht muss auch jeder für sich selbst beantworten. aber gott und der glaube daran verhindert klares denken und der beschäftigung mit sich selbst und seiner umwelt.

klar wissen wir mehr als die leute vor 500 jahren und sicherlich wird es immer mehr was die menscheit weiss und erreicht. aber wozu brauchen wir gott?


----------



## Havamal (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Natürlich muß man Glauben hinterfragen! Wer nur blind in die Kirche rennt und die Bibel auswendig lernt und die Gebete ständig auswendig runter rattert, der wird nur gelenkt, aber der denkt nicht.




Es ist unlogisch einen Gott zu hypothetisieren und noch unlogischer einen bestimmten Gott mit gewissen Eigenschaften, da wir keine Beweisse  irgendwelcher Art für einen der beiden haben! Wir haben keine Beweisse dafür das wir eine Schöpfung eines höheren Wessens sind, noch haben wir Beweise dafür, dass dieses höhere Wesen irgendwelche Absichten jeglicher Art für uns hegt und uns deshalb Regeln sandte, die leider nur ein Wüstenvolk vor 2000 Jahren und mehr empfing!

Die Annahme, dass Realität so komplex sei und die Gesetze die alles steuern so präzise kalibriert, dies kann nur das Werk eines Schöpfers sein, lässt ausser Acht, dass in dieser Hypothese jener Schöpfer sehr wohl unkreiert ist. Was für mich den Schluss zulässt, dass Gläubige sehr wohl an die Möglichkeit glauben, dass etwas existieren kann ohne erschaffen worden zu sein, sie schliessen dies nur für sich selber und unsere Realität aus!

Nimmt man in Acht, dass es keine Beweise für gibt,weder für das eine noch für das andere, wir können noch nicht mal dannach forschen, da wir keine Methode haben jenseits der Planck Zeit zu schauen,  ist es sinnlos zu spekulieren oder einem bestimmten Dogma  zu folgen, nur weil dieses zu behaupten wagt, den Schöpfer unserer Sandkiste zu kennen!

All das und die Tatsache das wir sehr wohl viele Mythen wissenschaftlich wiederlegen können und all unsere Erkenntnisse ohne Schöpfer aus kommen, führt mich zum Schluss das Religionen Bullshit sind und ihre Behauptungen über das Universum gleichzusetzen sind  mit den Scharlatanen die auch heute noch ihr Zauberwasser verkaufen!


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> aber wozu brauchen wir gott?


Wozu brauchen wir einen Partner? Wozu brauchen wir Familie? Wozu brauchen wir Freunde? Wozu brauchen wir Vereine, Gesellschaften, etc? Damit wir uns besser fühlen. Wozu brauchen wir Gott? Damit wir uns besser fühlen. Recht simpel eigentlich, auch wenn ich genau weiss, dass die Antwort für Dich unbefriedigend erscheint.



Havamal schrieb:


> Die Annahme, dass Realität so komplex sei und die Gesetze die alles steuern so präzise kalibriert, dies kann nur das Werk eines Schöpfers sein, lässt ausser Acht, dass in dieser Hypothese jener Schöpfer sehr wohl unkreiert ist. Was für mich den Schluss zulässt, dass Gläubige sehr wohl an die Möglichkeit glauben, dass etwas existieren kann ohne erschaffen worden zu sein, sie schliessen dies nur für sich selber und unsere Realität aus!


Was hältst Du von der Aussage, dass ein Schöpfer, der "unkreiert" ist, einfach bereits schon immer existiert hat? Sich vorzustellen, dass es etwas schon immer gegeben hat ist genauso schwer wie sich die Unendlichkeit vorzustellen. Dennoch ist es denkbar "möglich".


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

wobei ich da schon unterschiede sehe. partner, freunde und auch die leute in vereinen helfen sich gegenseitig, haben die gleichen hobbies und so was.

meine freunde haben mir schon oft bei nem umzug geholfen. ohne sie wäre es manchmal recht teuer geworden.


hatt gott das für dich auch schon gemacht? oder dir mal n schnein geborgt wenn du einen brauchtest oder ... du verstehst mich? ich erwarte keine antwort. wollt nur mal den unterschied darlegen.


edit: aber ich gestehe menschen die nicht selbst verantwortung für ihr leben übernehmen wollen schon zu, dass es einfacher ist gott dafür die schuld zu geben und sich dann besser zu fühlen ...


----------



## Havamal (31. August 2009)

Eine kleine Metapher! 

Jeder kennt es, man hat eine Freundin nicht allzu helle , dafür aber nen tollen Körper, wirklich süss und sie hängt an jedem Wort das man sagt, für die ersten 2 Monate solange der Sex noch geil ist, übersieht man gerne, dass man nicht viel mit ihr quatschen kann.


Nun stellt euch das im Bezug auf Gott vor, falls es sowas gibt

Es mag ihn ja vielleich ein paar Jahrtausende amüsiert haben von all den blöden Schlampen unterhalten zu werden, aber selbst Gott wird sich irgendwann mal nach jemanden sehnen mit dem er sich ernsthaft unterhalten kann!


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

LOL


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> edit: aber ich gestehe menschen die nicht selbst verantwortung für ihr leben übernehmen wollen schon zu, dass es einfacher ist gott dafür die schuld zu geben und sich dann besser zu fühlen ...


Das ist der allgemein herrschende Gedanke in vielen Köpfen, dass Gott nur Stellvertreter für alles Negative sein soll. Das ist so aber "falsch". Klar kann Gott Sündenbock sein, genausogut kann aber auch Gott Ziel von Dankbarkeit sein, wenn es dem Gläubigen gut geht.
Zusätzlich kann Gott auch Therapeut sein, jemand der zuhört und anregt, sich mit seinen eigenen Gedanken zu befassen, ohne, dass überhaupt jemand etwas sagen muss. Kennst Du das, wenn ein Freund von Dir einfach nur jemanden zum reden braucht, ohne, dass Du auch nur ein einziges Wort zu sagen brauchst und danach gehts ihm besser? Genauso kann Gott Stellvertretung für Dich sein.


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wozu brauchen wir einen Partner? Wozu brauchen wir Familie? Wozu brauchen wir Freunde? Wozu brauchen wir Vereine, Gesellschaften, etc? Damit wir uns besser fühlen. Wozu brauchen wir Gott? Damit wir uns besser fühlen. Recht simpel eigentlich, auch wenn ich genau weiss, dass die Antwort für Dich unbefriedigend erscheint.
> 
> Was hältst Du von der Aussage, dass ein Schöpfer, der "unkreiert" ist, einfach bereits schon immer existiert hat? Sich vorzustellen, dass es etwas schon immer gegeben hat ist genauso schwer wie sich die Unendlichkeit vorzustellen. Dennoch ist es denkbar "möglich".



Ich mach hier mal weiter:
Wer den Thread von Anfang an gelesen hat, der sollte nachvollziehen können, das es Menschen gibt für die ein Gott Platz in Ihrem Leben hat.
Manche nennen dies Metamensch, Akascha-Chronik, höheres Selbst, Allah, Jahwe, Manitu ... .

Ich versteh wirklich nicht, wie man so ignorant sein kann und sich nicht in andere Menschen hineinversetzen kann.

Haben alle den gleichen Job, lieben alle die selbe Frau(entyp), haben alle die selben Hobbies, glauben alle an die selben Sachen etc. ...?

Also  manchmal bekomme ich echt nen Hals, der anschwillt. ^^

Ich habe nix gegen anders Gläubige oder Ungläubige oder nicht an Gottgläubige, aber  mir kommt es so vor, als ob die eigene Meinung von nicht an Gottgläubigen die ultimative Antwort für diese Menschen ist und gefälligst alle so denken sollen, das es kein Gott gibt!
Andere seine Meinung aufdrücken zu wollen, zeigt eher das man unsicher ist und seine eigene Meinung deswegen durchsetzen muß, weil nicht andere existieren dürfen.

Wer ist weiter in der Entwicklung?
Der der weiß, das er nix weiß?
Oder der, der weiß?

Darüber könnt Ihr ja mal nachdenken. ^^


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

ich habs nicht nur auf das negative bezogen. auch sportler die gott danken find ich bescheuert. gott hat nicht trainiert. sie haben ihr bestes über einen langen zeitraum gegeben, damit sie gewinnen ... sie sollten ihren eltern für die guten gene danken .. ;-)

oke. dann ist gott also ein imaginärer freund für alle die die keine richtigen freunde haben? die könnten sich auch mit einer powerrangersfigur unterhalten ... oder ner teekanne ...


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> oke. dann ist gott also ein imaginärer freund für alle die die keine richtigen freunde haben? die könnten sich auch mit einer powerrangersfigur unterhalten ... oder ner teekanne ...


Man kann auch viele richtige Freunde haben und zusätzlich an Gott glauben, das Eine hängt nicht mit dem Anderen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn Du unbedingt Deine ultimative Bestätigung haben musst, dann von mir aus: ja, Gott ist nichts Weiteres als ein imaginärer Freund von mehreren Millionen Menschen seit mittlerweile auch schon rund mehreren hundert bis tausend Jahren. Bist Du jetzt zufrieden? Bringt Dir diese Bestätigung Deiner Meinung irgendwas? Ich denke nicht...bringt mir diese Aussage irgendwas? Auch nicht wirklich...so ein Mist, also muss dann wohl doch mehr an Gott dran sein, als Du Dir eingestehen willst oder?

Edit: "Gott erklären" zu wollen ist in etwa so schwer wie ein Gefühl erklären zu können. Daher ist es auch schwierig, sich gewählt auszudrücken, so, dass der Gegenüber weder denkt, dass man ein Spinner ist, noch, dass man fanatisch veranlagt ist. Ich versuche mich selbstverständlich hier so objektiv oder "wissenschaftlich" wie möglich auszudrücken, dennoch: irgendwo sind auch meine sprachlichen Künste am Ende. Daher, nicht, dass jetzt jemand denkt, nach obiger Aussage, dass ich eingeschnappt wäre oder so, nur nunja, wenn jemand nicht verstehen *will* und kein Interesse daran hat, sich in die Lage des Gegenübers zu versetzen, wirds irgendwann auch schwer, so argumentativ zu bleiben, dass die Diskussion weiter aufrecht erhalten bleiben kann. Drum geh ich jetzt mal mittagessen.


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wenn du sagst, dass das leben des einzelnen menschen einen sinn haben sollte, dann hat das meiner meinung nach mit gott nicht viel zu tun. jeder sucht den sinn des lebens und ob es ihn gibt oder nicht muss auch jeder für sich selbst beantworten. *aber gott und der glaube daran verhindert klares denken und der beschäftigung mit sich selbst und seiner umwelt.*



Ein Mensch der sich mit Religion beschäftigt, lernt durchaus mehr als einer der nur streng wissenschaftlich vorgeht! Du hinterfragst die Religion. Du siehst in deinem Leben einen Sinn! Und auch wenn sich mal alles gegen dich wendet hast du noch einen Funken Hoffnung im Herzen weil du daran glaubst, dass es mehr gibt als nur dieses eine Leben! Und du MEHR BIST als ein zufällig entstandenes Produkt der Umwelt was eigentlich alle Handlungen nach logisch-vorprogrammierten Verhaltensweisen abläuft! Dadurch machst du dich zu etwas besonderen! Einen Menschen! Und nicht nur zur Summe deiner Atome! Das mal zum Lebenswillen eines gläubigen Menschen ansich!

Du hörst religöse Geschichten und denkst darüber nach. Du beginnst über dein eigenes Leben nachzudenken. Du vergleichst, siehst Ähnlichkeiten oder Unterschiede. Du entwickelst deinen Verstand und deinen Geist. Und trotz aller Wissenschaft glaubst du an den Menschen ansich! 

Jetzt sehen wir es doch mal wissenschaftlich:

Der Mensch ist ein Lebewesen was durch die Evolution intelligenter wurde als andere Spezies. Eigentlich sind seine Handlungen vorprogrammiert und mit dem Zerfall seines Körpers ist sein dasein beendet.

Da wäre es doch sinnig wenn wir nur die Menschen "weiterzüchten" die Gesund, Stark und Intelligent sind! Alles andere sollten wir als unnötiger Ballast gleich "entsorgen". Weil streng wissenschaftlich muß unsere Spezies ja besser werden. Ausser Evolution haben wir keinen Sinn! Da jetzt aber jeder Mensch "sich selbst der Nächste" ist, wird natürlich auch jeder auf seine Vorteile achten! "Ich hab nur ein Leben also mach ich das Beste draus!" Und so Verbündete ich mich mit anderen um meine Vorteile daraus zu ziehen. Vielleicht hintergehe ich dann auch mal einen wegen meinem Vorteil. Und ich muß aufpassen nicht hintergangen zu werden! Denn auch die anderen Menschen in meiner Umgebung sind sich "selbst der Nächste"! Eine streng wissenschaftliche Welt wäre "kalt und Emotionslos". Das Wort Grausam wäre nur noch schlimm, wenn man es auf sich selbst bezieht. Ist das deine Welt?



sympathisant schrieb:


> wobei ich da schon unterschiede sehe. partner, freunde und auch die leute in vereinen helfen sich gegenseitig, haben die gleichen hobbies und so was.
> 
> meine freunde haben mir schon oft bei nem umzug geholfen. ohne sie wäre es manchmal recht teuer geworden.
> 
> ...





Havamal schrieb:


> Eine kleine Metapher!
> 
> Jeder kennt es, man hat eine Freundin nicht allzu helle , dafür aber nen tollen Körper, wirklich süss und sie hängt an jedem Wort das man sagt, für die ersten 2 Monate solange der Sex noch geil ist, übersieht man gerne, dass man nicht viel mit ihr quatschen kann.
> 
> ...



Du meinst du kennst Menschen aus denen du einen Nutzen ziehst? 

Genauso wie du aus dieser Partnerschaft nur einen nutzen ziehst und zwar solange bis du dem überdrüssig bist! Besser könnte man eine wissenschaftliche Ideelogie nicht darstellen! oO

Ich gebe Gott keine Verantwortung für mein Leben! Im Gegenteil! Ich danke ihm höchstens für meine freien Willen mit dem ich selbst in der Lage bin, die Situationen in meinem Leben selbst gestalten zu können! Das wir mehr sind wie ein biologischer Computer und mein Glauben an einen höheren Sinn verleihen mir eine Lebenskraft und Motivation die sich ein nicht-Gläubiger auch nicht vorstellen kann! 

Male dir deine Welt ruhig weiter schwarz! Meine ist bunt und sonnig!


----------



## shadow24 (31. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> oke. dann ist gott also ein imaginärer freund für alle die die keine richtigen freunde haben?


also ansatzweise finde ich die These gar nicht mal komplett abwegig,denn vor zig Jahren hatte ich mal eine Freundin die in der Freien Christen Gemeinde "Mitglied" war.das sind Christen,die ihr Glauben richtig ausleben mit allen drum und dran...
meine Ex hatte mich gebeten doch mal da mit zu kommen.nach anfänglichen widerstreben ging ich doch mal auf einem Samstagabend dorthin mit und lernte die Leute da kennen.es waren alles nette liebe menschen dort,die zu Gitarrensongs sangen udn fröhlich waren...viele hatten ein einfaches Gemüt und sahen auch nicht gerade supertoll aus.von daher kann ich mir vorstellen das viele davon so Kontakt zu anderen menschen fanden,was ihnen in der offenen Discoszene wahrscheinlich nich so gelungen wäre...
die Frage bleibt wer mehr vom leben hat und wer glücklicher ist.ich denke das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.und jedre muss für sich selbst dne Sinn des Lebens entdecken.es gibt keinen "gesamten" Sinn des Lebens.dazu gehört auch inwieweit man glaubt oder nicht...
ich sag mir immer:des menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich und meinetwegen können meine Freunde an das Glauben,an was sie möchten...
in diesem thread wird man wahrscheinlich auch noch viele seiten über Sinn und Unsinn der Existenz höherer wesen(Götter) diskutieren,ohne zu einem Ergebnis zu gelangen...
ich wünsch jedenfalls allen Streitern noch weiterhin viel Spass


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

sehe ich ganz genauso .. 

nur wenn andersgläubige von der jeweils herrschenden glaubensrichtung benachteiligt werden, hat das nichts mehr mit glauben und glauben lassen zu tun.


----------



## Havamal (31. August 2009)

> Male dir deine Welt ruhig weiter schwarz! Meine ist bunt und sonnig!



Der Grund warum wir solche Krücken noch brauchen ist alleine der Realitätsflucht die sich die Menschheit seid Jahrtausenden verschrieben hat zu verdanken!   Hätten wir damals vor knapp 2000 Jahren die Dampfmaschinen des Herod von Alexander nicht als göttliche Wunder abgetan, könnten wir in unserer Entwickling schon viel weiter sein, und wir müssten uns wohl nicht selbst belügen um der Grausamkeit unserer Existenz zu entrinnen, sondern hätten das Wissen und die nötige Technologie um unserer Realität zu formen anstelle unserer Wahrnehmung der Realität!


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Der Grund warum wir solche Krücken noch brauchen ist alleine der Realitätsflucht die sich die Menschheit seid Jahrtausenden verschrieben hat zu verdanken!   Hätten wir damals vor knapp 2000 Jahren die Dampfmaschinen des Herod von Alexander nicht als göttliche Wunder abgetan, könnten wir in unserer Entwickling schon viel weiter sein, und wir müssten uns wohl nicht selbst belügen um der Grausamkeit unserer Existenz zu entrinnen, sondern hätten das Wissen und die nötige Technologie um unserer Realität zu formen anstelle unserer Wahrnehmung der Realität!



Oh ja wahrlich!

Es ist ja nicht so, dass auch die Religion den Menschen einen Struktur geboten hat! Das sich ganze Länder unter dem Banner der Religionen gründeten!

Du hast vollkommen recht! Wir haben heutzutage einen hohen Wissenstand und der Glaube wurde in die Esotherische Ecke verbannt! Und wie sieht das Ergebniss aus? 
Geht es uns allen gut? Gehen wir sorgsam mit unserer Natur um? Mit unseren Nächsten? Arbeiten wir um zu leben oder leben wir um zu arbeiten?

Die Wissenschaft kennt keine Moral! Und das wird sich wohl auch nicht so schnell ändern!


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

klar haben wissenschaftler moral. aber es ist nun mal ihre aufgabe zu forschen .. was andere mit den ergebnissen anstellen kann man den wissenschaftlern nicht vorwerfen.

und zum thema moral sollten sich kein katholik äussern. wieviele menschen wurden gefoltert oder bestialisch umgebracht weil sie nicht an gott geglaubt haben sondern versucht haben zu verstehen was um sie herum vorgeht?


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

So, mein Mittag war kurz, bin zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sympathisant schrieb:


> und zum thema moral sollten sich kein katholik äussern. wieviele menschen wurden gefoltert oder bestialisch umgebracht weil sie nicht an gott geglaubt haben sondern versucht haben zu verstehen was um sie herum vorgeht?


Also:
1. Woher willst Du wissen, dass hier irgendjemand Katholik ist? Davon hat niemand gesprochen.
2. Geschichtliche Argumente aufzugreifen die lange vor unserer Zeit passiert sind und an denen wir garantiert *NICHT* teilgenommen haben ist einfach nur schwach und zeugt nicht wirklich von guter Argumentationsstärke.
3. Wenn, dann sollte man fragen: wieviele Menschen wurden gefoltert oder bestialisch umgebracht, weil sie nicht *an die Ideologie eines Menschen geglaubt haben* sondern versucht haben zu verstehen was um sie herum vorgeht? Das kannst Du auf jeglichen ideologischen Krieg und jedes ideologische Ereignis beziehen. Religion und explizit Katholizismus ist da wirklich nur ein Mittel zum Zweck. Da könntest Du genausogut über Politik, Hautfarbe, Sprache, Blutrache oder was weiss ich sprechen.
Ob ich Dich nun ermorde weil mir Deine Nase nicht passt, damit ich Dein Land und Dein Eigentum stehlen kann oder weil ich eine Ideologie als Mittel zum Zweck missbrauche spielt überhaupt keine Rolle: Mord bleibt Mord und wird dadurch nicht besser, dass man ihn zu rechtfertigen versucht.

Edit: Um ein ähnlich absurdes Beispiel zu nennen: Durch die Römer wurden unzählige Menschen versklavt und umgebracht. Dennoch bin ich dem Italiener deswegen nicht böse, warum wohl? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

ich bin davon ausgegangen. da die diese religion wohl die meisten gläubigen hier rekrutiert hat ... 

und es ging mir um das problem wissenschaft und moral.

und sicherlich kann ich religionen als ursache für mord und totschlag in der vergangenheit verantwortlich machen. klar haben wir andere verhältnisse aber hardliner gibt es in (fast) allen religionen und die berufen sich mit bei den von ihnen angewandten methoden auf ihren gott.

ich geb zu dass glaube menschen helfen kann ne schwere zeit zu überbrücken. aber kann man das nicht auch auf ne andere art hinkriegen als über imaginäre freunde? psychater z.b.?

edit: und die römer waren christen und denen bin ich böse. weil sie den gleichen idealen anhängen wie die christen damals.


----------



## Havamal (31. August 2009)

Diese Dinge haben aber auch nichts mit Religion zu tun, da wir wenn es nach dem Christentum geht auch nur einen Tag zum rasten haben *g*

Moral und Ethik ergeben sich aus einem fortwährenden Dialog und ich hätte lieber eine Moral, die sich auch all dem gelernten zusammen setzt und nicht eine importierte Moral aus dem 1.en Jahrhundert oder früher! 

Moral und Ethik entwickelt sich ständig, ansonsten gäbe es heute noch Sklaverei und keine Menschenrechte.  Dinge die nicht dank der Religion entstanden sondern trotz! Würden wir strikt nach dem Buch einer bestimmten Religion leben, hätten wir keinen Grund unsere Moral ständig anzupassen, es würde uns dann so ergehn wie in diversen islamischen Staaten oder Glaubensgemeinschaften, wie den Amish oder sehr orthodoxen Juden etc! Deren Traditionen und Rituale sich nicht verändern, egal welche neuen Erkentnisse wir erhalten!


Natürlich hat auch der sekuläre Lebenswandel seine Probleme, aber wie die Wissenschaft ist er offen für Kritik und wandelt sich entsprechend der Dinge die wir lernen! Wir können nicht ewig auf der Erde leben egal wie gut wir sie behandeln, irgendwann müssen wir unser Sonnensystem und später sogar unsere Galaxie verlassen!

In diversen Religionen gibt es solch ein Szenario und es wird sehnlichst erwartet, da die Gläubigen dann endlich mit ihrem Gott vereiningt werden!

Als skeptischer Mensch hätte ich gerne, dass die Menscheit solch einen Event übersteht, was aber nur geht, wenn wir mehr über unsere Realität lernen und nicht auf Armageddon und Jesus Rückkehr warten!

Ich weis, dass viele diese Passagen nicht wörtlich nehmen, aber diese validieren jene, welche die diversen religiösen Schriften wörtlich nehmen in ihren Irrsinn!

Ps: Man kann eine Religion für die Taten ihrer Mitglieder verantwortlich machen, wenn diese die Rechtfertigung ihrer Taten direkt aus dem Dogma ihrer Religion!
 beziehen! Sowie man jede Ideologie verantwortlich machen kann!

Religion ist ja nicht nur der Glaube an einen Gott,was völlig wertfrei ist,  es ist der Glaube das dieses Wesen Regeln für die Menschen herabsandte!

Also wenn jemand sagt er glaube an die Bibel muss ich annehmen er glaubt an alles in der Bibel,auch an das was in Kontrast zu unseren Menschenrechten steht!


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich bin davon ausgegangen. da die diese religion wohl die meisten gläubigen hier rekrutiert hat ...


Davon würd ich nicht unbedingt ausgehn, ich selbst bin zB kein Katholik. Aber schlussendlich spielt das auch gar keine Rolle. Nehmen wir an, wir würden über die Spanische Sprache diskutieren. Hätte nun das Wort eines Spaniers anderes Gewicht als das Wort eines Mexikaners oder möglicherweise eines Russen, der nicht mal Spanisch spricht? Ok, das Beispiel ist nicht grad das Beste, aber vielleicht zeigt es ungefähr, was ich meine.



> und sicherlich kann ich religionen als ursache für mord und totschlag in der vergangenheit verantwortlich machen. klar haben wir andere verhältnisse aber hardliner gibt es in (fast) allen religionen und die berufen sich mit bei den von ihnen angewandten methoden auf ihren gott.


Tjo, nur machst Du es Dir einfach viel zu einfach. Du greifst etwas aus der Geschichte heraus, was Dir nicht passt, wirfst es uns an den Kopf und behauptest, dass dies rechtfertige, dass Du dem Thema gegenüber komplett intolerant gegenüberstehst. Da kann ich genauso über jedes Volk wettern, das früher Sklaven gehalten hat (was so ziemlich jedes Volk war), das wird uns nicht wirklich weiterbringen.



> ich geb zu dass glaube menschen helfen kann ne schwere zeit zu überbrücken. aber kann man das nicht auch auf ne andere art hinkriegen als über imaginäre freunde? psychater z.b.?


Du verstehst immernoch nicht: Der Glaube ist nicht die Antwort auf eine harte Zeit oder auf Leid und Kummer. Die guten Zeiten gehören genauso zum Glauben wie auch die schweren Zeiten.


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Davon würd ich nicht unbedingt ausgehn, ich selbst bin zB kein Katholik. Aber schlussendlich spielt das auch gar keine Rolle. Nehmen wir an, wir würden über die Spanische Sprache diskutieren. Hätte nun das Wort eines Spaniers anderes Gewicht als das Wort eines Mexikaners oder möglicherweise eines Russen, der nicht mal Spanisch spricht? Ok, das Beispiel ist nicht grad das Beste, aber vielleicht zeigt es ungefähr, was ich meine.



es ist aber die gleiche ideologie. die gleiche denkweise. die gleiche bibel (oder eben das entsprechende buch) ... usw. wo hat sich denn religion geändert in den letzten 500 jahren? 

spanier, russen und mexikaner können alles mögliche denken. die länder und ihre systeme haben sich weiterentwickelt. 

ich vergleich das eher mit politischen parteien. du magst die NPD nicht weil sie eine nachfolgepartei der NSDAP ist und evtl. deren idealen anhängt?! und ich mag christen nicht, weil sie immer noch den idealen anhängen die zur zeiten der inquisition oder der kreuzzüge geherrscht haben.



> Tjo, nur machst Du es Dir einfach viel zu einfach. Du greifst etwas aus der Geschichte heraus, was Dir nicht passt, wirfst es uns an den Kopf und behauptest, dass dies rechtfertige, dass Du dem Thema gegenüber komplett intolerant gegenüberstehst. Da kann ich genauso über jedes Volk wettern, das früher Sklaven gehalten hat (was so ziemlich jedes Volk war), das wird uns nicht wirklich weiterbringen.



die völker haben sich weiterentwickelt. die religionen nicht.



> Du verstehst immernoch nicht: Der Glaube ist nicht die Antwort auf eine harte Zeit oder auf Leid und Kummer. Die guten Zeiten gehören genauso zum Glauben wie auch die schweren Zeiten.



verstehe ich schon. aber das ist der einzige punkt wo ich es irgendwie nachvollziehen kann, wieso man glaubt ...


----------



## Havamal (31. August 2009)

Religion ist das Placebo bis jemand die richtige Lösung findet!


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich vergleich das eher mit politischen parteien. du magst die NPD nicht weil sie eine nachfolgepartei der NSDAP ist und evtl. deren idealen anhängt?! und ich mag christen nicht, weil sie immer noch den idealen anhängen die zur zeiten der inquisition oder der kreuzzüge geherrscht haben.


Tjo, aber bloss weil jemand einer Partei angehört, die ich womöglich weniger mag als die andern bin ich dennoch bereit darauf einzugehn und verstehen zu wollen, warum er denn dieser Partei angehört. Ein ausschliesslich "schlecht" gibts bei keiner Partei. Jede Partei werbt mit ihren Vorteilen, die einen setzen ihre Stärke in Richtung Bildung, die andern in die Wirtschaft, etc. Jede Partei hat gewisse Vorteile, die sie vertritt und mit denen sie wirbt, genauso wie jede Partei gewisse Nachteile hat, wobei "Vorteile" und "Nachteile" dann ja recht subjektiv sind.



> die völker haben sich weiterentwickelt. die religionen nicht.


Haben sie sich? Kriege gibts auch heute noch weiterhin, immernoch aus den verschiedensten Gründen, schlussendlich aber eigentlich dieselben Gründe wie früher: Macht, Ressourcen, Ideologie oder um zu beweisen, dass der Löwe immernoch brüllen kann. Die meisten (wenn nicht alle) Völker sind doch immernoch gleich weit wie vor 2000 Jahren. Wo gabs denn diese tollen Weiterentwicklungen? Mir fällt da allerhöchstens die Sklaverei ein und bereits in der Antike gabs Länder in denen die Sklaverei verpöhnt war, auch wenns im Allgemeinen ne Minderheit war.




Havamal schrieb:


> Religion ist das Placebo bis jemand die richtige Lösung findet!


Und die richtige Lösung ist, oh Erleuchteter? Bitte kläre mich auf, ich scheine unwissend im Dunkeln zu tappen und Deine Hilfe zu benötigen, um mich im Leben zurecht zu finden o_O (Vorsicht, könnte Zynismus enthalten)


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> die völker haben sich weiterentwickelt. die religionen nicht.



Na sicher doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir sind immernoch die gleichen verdammten Hornochsen wie vor 160.000 Jahren! Weiterentwickelt haben sich lediglich unsere Werkzeuge und sonst nichts!


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> ... Gott ist nichts Weiteres als ein imaginärer Freund von mehreren Millionen Menschen seit mittlerweile auch schon rund mehreren hundert bis tausend Jahren. ...


Religionskriege sind ja auch nicht mehr, als der Streit, wer den cooleren imaginären Freund hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ein Mensch der sich mit Religion beschäftigt, lernt durchaus mehr als einer der nur streng wissenschaftlich vorgeht! Du hinterfragst die Religion. Du siehst in deinem Leben einen Sinn! Und auch wenn sich mal alles gegen dich wendet hast du noch einen Funken Hoffnung im Herzen weil du daran glaubst, dass es mehr gibt als nur dieses eine Leben! Und du MEHR BIST als ein zufällig entstandenes Produkt der Umwelt was eigentlich alle Handlungen nach logisch-vorprogrammierten Verhaltensweisen abläuft! Dadurch machst du dich zu etwas besonderen! Einen Menschen! Und nicht nur zur Summe deiner Atome! Das mal zum Lebenswillen eines gläubigen Menschen ansich!
> 
> Du hörst religöse Geschichten und denkst darüber nach. Du beginnst über dein eigenes Leben nachzudenken. Du vergleichst, siehst Ähnlichkeiten oder Unterschiede. Du entwickelst deinen Verstand und deinen Geist. Und trotz aller Wissenschaft glaubst du an den Menschen ansich!
> ..
> Male dir deine Welt ruhig weiter schwarz! Meine ist bunt und sonnig!


Das ist schön geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





shadow24 schrieb:


> also ansatzweise finde ich die These gar nicht mal komplett abwegig,denn vor zig Jahren hatte ich mal eine Freundin die in der Freien Christen Gemeinde "Mitglied" war.das sind Christen,die ihr Glauben richtig ausleben mit allen drum und dran...
> meine Ex hatte mich gebeten doch mal da mit zu kommen.nach anfänglichen widerstreben ging ich doch mal auf einem Samstagabend dorthin mit und lernte die Leute da kennen.es waren alles nette liebe menschen dort,die zu Gitarrensongs sangen udn fröhlich waren...viele hatten ein einfaches Gemüt und sahen auch nicht gerade supertoll aus.von daher kann ich mir vorstellen das viele davon so Kontakt zu anderen menschen fanden,was ihnen in der offenen Discoszene wahrscheinlich nich so gelungen wäre...
> die Frage bleibt wer mehr vom leben hat und wer glücklicher ist.ich denke das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.und jedre muss für sich selbst dne Sinn des Lebens entdecken.es gibt keinen "gesamten" Sinn des Lebens.dazu gehört auch inwieweit man glaubt oder nicht...
> ich sag mir immer:des menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich und meinetwegen können meine Freunde an das Glauben,an was sie möchten...
> ...


Danke, ich will mich eigentlich nicht streiten, aber manchmal bei Verbohrtheit unmöglich. ^^

Einfaches Gemüt, nicht die best-Aussehensten, friedfertig- und lebend..
Also in der Disco hätten, die mit Sicherheit keinen Stich gelandet, obwohl ich für meinen Teil bessere Orte kennen um andere Menschen kennenzulernen. ^^



sympathisant schrieb:


> sehe ich ganz genauso ..
> nur wenn andersgläubige von der jeweils herrschenden glaubensrichtung benachteiligt werden, hat das nichts mehr mit glauben und glauben lassen zu tun.


paßiert leider noch, aber hoffen wir auf Besserung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Havamal schrieb:


> ... könnten wir in unserer Entwickling schon viel weiter sein, und wir müssten uns wohl nicht selbst belügen um der Grausamkeit unserer Existenz zu entrinnen, sondern hätten das Wissen und die nötige Technologie um unserer Realität zu formen anstelle unserer Wahrnehmung der Realität!



Hm, interessanter Ansatz, obwohl ich nicht Technik als das Maß aller Dinge ausloben würde. ^^
Vielleicht hätten wir uns auch schon längst vernichtet und grade der Glaube (unbewußt?!?), sei es mit all seinen Problemen hält uns davon ab.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> ..
> Geht es uns allen gut? Gehen wir sorgsam mit unserer Natur um? Mit unseren Nächsten? Arbeiten wir um zu leben oder leben wir um zu arbeiten?..



Ne, es geht nicht allen gut.
Wir gehen nicht wirklich sorgsam mit der Natur um.
Mit unseren Nächsten? Von Mensch zu Mensch verschieden, meist nicht so gut.
Wir leben meist um zu arbeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sympathisant schrieb:


> und zum thema moral sollten sich kein katholik äussern. wieviele menschen wurden gefoltert oder bestialisch umgebracht weil sie nicht an gott geglaubt haben sondern versucht haben zu verstehen was um sie herum vorgeht?


Also an der Vergangehit zu rütteln ist hilfreich?
Um draus zu lernen sicher, um vorzuhalten nicht.
Wer weiß, was er in einem vorangegangen Leben war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






sympathisant schrieb:


> ...
> und sicherlich kann ich religionen als ursache für mord und totschlag in der vergangenheit verantwortlich machen. klar haben wir andere verhältnisse aber hardliner gibt es in (fast) allen religionen und die berufen sich mit bei den von ihnen angewandten methoden auf ihren gott.
> ich geb zu dass glaube menschen helfen kann ne schwere zeit zu überbrücken. aber kann man das nicht auch auf ne andere art hinkriegen als über imaginäre freunde? psychater z.b.?
> edit: und die römer waren christen und denen bin ich böse. weil sie den gleichen idealen anhängen wie die christen damals.


Im Außen das "Böse" zu sehen und den "Schuldigen" zu suchen, zeigt nich von Reife, weil dann nimmt man seine Urteile zurück und erkennt in seinem eigenen Leben seinen Anteil und mag nicht mehr richten um nicht mehr gerichtet zu werden.
Das Gesetz von wie Innen so Außen, das Ursache-Wirkungs-Prinzip und das Resonanzgesetz.

Durch Urteile beliebt man hart und in der Welt "verhaftet".
Es gilt um Loslassen seiner Anhaftungen und Verstrickungen, weil nur dann wird man "sehend"!
Man hat dann nicht nur einen festen Standpunkt, sondern kann sich alles von vielen beliebeigen Blickwinkel anschauen.
Manche haben anscheinend noch Ihre Scheuklappen, weil sie der gesamte Blick überfordern würde. ^^



Havamal schrieb:


> 1. Moral und Ethik ergeben sich aus einem fortwährenden Dialog und ich hätte lieber eine Moral, die sich auch all dem gelernten zusammen setzt und nicht eine importierte Moral aus dem 1.en Jahrhundert oder früher!
> 2. Moral und Ethik entwickelt sich ständig, ansonsten gäbe es heute noch Sklaverei und keine Menschenrechte.  Dinge die nicht dank der Religion entstanden sondern trotz! Würden wir strikt nach dem Buch einer bestimmten Religion leben, hätten wir keinen Grund unsere Moral ständig anzupassen, es würde uns dann so ergehn wie in diversen islamischen Staaten oder Glaubensgemeinschaften, wie den Amish oder sehr orthodoxen Juden etc! Deren Traditionen und Rituale sich nicht verändern, egal welche neuen Erkentnisse wir erhalten!
> 3.Natürlich hat auch der sekuläre Lebenswandel seine Probleme, aber wie die Wissenschaft ist er offen für Kritik und wandelt sich entsprechend der Dinge die wir lernen! Wir können nicht ewig auf der Erde leben egal wie gut wir sie behandeln, irgendwann müssen wir unser Sonnensystem und später sogar unsere Galaxie verlassen!
> 4. In diversen Religionen gibt es solch ein Szenario und es wird sehnlichst erwartet, da die Gläubigen dann endlich mit ihrem Gott vereiningt werden!
> ...


1. schwer umsetzbar, wenn die Menschheit aus Kulturen, Bräuchen, Glauben eine verschiede Relegion (=Ursprung) entwickelt haben und nicht so multikulturell und vernetzt wie heute war. ^^
2. Relegion ist ein Schmelztiegel für Menschen und keine trennende Wand. Die ziehen nur andere Menschen, die Angst vor anderen Glauben haben.
3. Wissenschaft braucht Beweis und Fakten, der Glaube und die Relegion nicht, sie kommt aus dem Inneren und wandelt sich langsam
4. Ja und? 
Was heißt das?
Das wir uns alle vielleicht selbst erkennen?
Als die Schöpfer unseres Lebens?
Das wir unsere Möglichkeiten und Resourcen nutzen, wie zB Jesus?
Man sieht nur das, was man sehen will bzw. kann, aus seiner jetzigen Weltsicht (-sbrille)! ^^
5. Da stimme ich zu.
Aber wann wurde das alles geschrieben?
Hat man die Menschheit und die damaligen Menschen mit NAgst zwingen wollen?
Ist das der richtige Weg?
6. Das sind Fabeln, Methaphern, Geschichten und Gleichnisse und glaube mir, viel mehr als Du glauben magst wissen das und wende dies auch so an. ^^
7. Nein, man kann nur Menschen verantwortlich für Ihre Taten machen. Keiner zwingt einem zu einer Relegion oder der treu zu bleiben. ^^
8. Nö, für manche Menschen vielleicht, für mich nicht.
Für mich sind das Verhaltensregeln im Umgang mit anderen Mensch,en von Menschen für Menschen. ^^
9. Nö, das mußt Du nicht. Dann frage lieber, woran er glaube und er solle es Dir erklären, mit seinen eigenen Worten, denn das läßt Verständnis und Verstehen wachsen, anstatt von Mißverständnisse. ^^


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

ich denke schon. aber wenn ihr der meinung seid dass ihr immer noch die gleichen ochsen wie vor 160.000 jahren seid ... 

wie jemand schon geschrieben hat:

sklaverei ist abgeschafft, die oberhäupter der meisten ländern werden gewählt, die menschen haben rechte ... usw.

für mich ist das eine weiterentwicklung.


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Davon würd ich nicht unbedingt ausgehn, ich selbst bin zB kein Katholik. Aber schlussendlich spielt das auch gar keine Rolle. Nehmen wir an, wir würden über die Spanische Sprache diskutieren. Hätte nun das Wort eines Spaniers anderes Gewicht als das Wort eines Mexikaners oder möglicherweise eines Russen, der nicht mal Spanisch spricht? Ok, das Beispiel ist nicht grad das Beste, aber vielleicht zeigt es ungefähr, was ich meine.
> Tjo, nur machst Du es Dir einfach viel zu einfach. Du greifst etwas aus der Geschichte heraus, was Dir nicht passt, wirfst es uns an den Kopf und behauptest, dass dies rechtfertige, dass Du dem Thema gegenüber komplett intolerant gegenüberstehst. Da kann ich genauso über jedes Volk wettern, das früher Sklaven gehalten hat (was so ziemlich jedes Volk war), das wird uns nicht wirklich weiterbringen.
> Du verstehst immernoch nicht: Der Glaube ist nicht die Antwort auf eine harte Zeit oder auf Leid und Kummer. Die guten Zeiten gehören genauso zum Glauben wie auch die schweren Zeiten.


Gut geschrieben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sympathisant schrieb:


> es ist aber die gleiche ideologie. die gleiche denkweise. die gleiche bibel (oder eben das entsprechende buch) ... usw. wo hat sich denn religion geändert in den letzten 500 jahren?
> spanier, russen und mexikaner können alles mögliche denken. die länder und ihre systeme haben sich weiterentwickelt.
> ich vergleich das eher mit politischen parteien. du magst die NPD nicht weil sie eine nachfolgepartei der NSDAP ist und evtl. deren idealen anhängt?! und ich mag christen nicht, weil sie immer noch den idealen anhängen die zur zeiten der inquisition oder der kreuzzüge geherrscht haben.
> die völker haben sich weiterentwickelt. die religionen nicht.
> verstehe ich schon. aber das ist der einzige punkt wo ich es irgendwie nachvollziehen kann, wieso man glaubt ...


Ach, und Relegionen nicht oder wie?
Das Dir das nicht schnell genug geht, das kann ich gut verstehen (mir auch nicht), aber man kann ein festes Fundament nicht total über den Haufen werfen, sondern baut solide darauf auf.

Der Mensch fängt am besten bei sich selbst an und zeigt nicht immer mit dem Finger auf die Menschheit und die Vergangheit. ^^

Die Bibel zum Bespiel ist schon bei Teil 2, wenn das keine Änderung war.
Die Brutalität und Rachsüchtigkeit hat sich sehr geändert, wenn Du überhaupt was davon gelesen hast. ^^

Und die Ideale in der Bibel und der damaligen Menschen waren schlecht?
Es waren Ideale!
Die sind meist erstrebenswert und gut geheißen!



Havamal schrieb:


> Religion ist das Placebo bis jemand die richtige Lösung findet!


Aha, wenn Du das sagst wird das sicher stimmen... ^^
Für Dich vielleicht, aber ich glaube für viele anderen nicht.



Selor schrieb:


> Na sicher doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das stimmt!
Wir sind Neandertaler mit Wissen über Technik, aber gefühlsmäßig können wir noch gewaltig aufholen, vor allem im zwischenmenschlichen Bereich. ^^

Oh, mein Gott (Wortwitz)!
Ich bin einer Meinung mit Selor Kiith!
Hilfe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






sympathisant schrieb:


> ich denke schon. aber wenn ihr der meinung seid dass ihr immer noch die gleichen ochsen wie vor 160.000 jahren seid ...
> wie jemand schon geschrieben hat:
> sklaverei ist abgeschafft, die oberhäupter der meisten ländern werden gewählt, die menschen haben rechte ... usw.
> für mich ist das eine weiterentwicklung.


Ach?
Auf einmal? 
Klar gab es eine Entwicklung, doch sie war in gewissen Bereichen so schnell, das wir nicht auf allen Ebenen gleich nachziehen konnten. ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Das stimmt!
> 
> Wir sind Neandertaler mit Wissen über Technik, aber gefühlsmäßig können wir och gewaltig aufholen, vor allem im zwischenmenschlichen Bereich. ^^
> 
> ...



Seit wann bin ich etwas schlechtes, vor dem man Angst haben muss übereinzustimmen o_O


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich denke schon. aber wenn ihr der meinung seid dass ihr immer noch die gleichen ochsen wie vor 160.000 jahren seid ...
> 
> wie jemand schon geschrieben hat:
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt, Sklaverei war auch früher in einzelnen Ländern verpöhnt. Die Politik und Struktur Roms kam der des heutigen Deutschlands recht nahe und Griechenland hat sich ähnlich wie das heutige System der USA organisiert. Das waren beides Grossmächte zur damaligen Zeit. Auch heute gibts noch Länder mit Königen und Fürsten oder Ähnlichem. Auch die Tatsache, dass "Präsident" in einem Land bedeutet, "Präsident" zu sein, wir es uns hier vorstellen und in einem anderen Macht ein "Präsident" die totale Kontrolle hat, wie wenn er König wäre sollte man nicht ausser Acht lassen. Wirklich weiterentwickelt haben wir uns nur in kleinem Masse und da folgt die Religion mit ähnlichen Strukturen.

Achja und wir schlagen zwar die Frauen nicht mehr mit dem Knüppel k.o. und schleifen sie in die Höhle, aber so manch Neanderthaler sieht man auch heute noch in der Disco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Seit wann bin ich etwas schlechtes, vor dem man Angst haben muss übereinzustimmen o_O


Ne, ist nur Spaß, weil wir ein paar Meinungsverschiedenheiten hatten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab doch Smily gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Davatar schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Sklaverei war auch früher in einzelnen Ländern verpöhnt. Die Politik und Struktur Roms kam der des heutigen Deutschlands recht nahe und Griechenland hat sich ähnlich wie das heutige System der USA organisiert. Das waren beides Grossmächte zur damaligen Zeit. Auch heute gibts noch Länder mit Königen und Fürsten oder Ähnlichem. Auch die Tatsache, dass "Präsident" in einem Land bedeutet, "Präsident" zu sein, wir es uns hier vorstellen und in einem anderen Macht ein "Präsident" die totale Kontrolle hat, wie wenn er König wäre sollte man nicht ausser Acht lassen. Wirklich weiterentwickelt haben wir uns nur in kleinem Masse und da folgt die Religion mit ähnlichen Strukturen.
> Achja und wir schlagen zwar die Frauen nicht mehr mit dem Knüppel k.o. und schleifen sie in die Höhle, aber so manch Neanderthaler sieht man auch heute noch in der Disco
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Davatar versteht mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> klar haben wissenschaftler moral. aber es ist nun mal ihre aufgabe zu forschen .. was andere mit den ergebnissen anstellen kann man den wissenschaftlern nicht vorwerfen.
> 
> und zum thema moral sollten sich kein katholik äussern. wieviele menschen wurden gefoltert oder bestialisch umgebracht weil sie nicht an gott geglaubt haben sondern versucht haben zu verstehen was um sie herum vorgeht?



Aha! Und wo bitte ist Moral in der Wissenschaft messbar? Sagt die Wissenschaft im Psychologischen Bereich das Moral nur eine Sache der Erziehung ist? Dementsprechend wäre sie individuell wandelbar und somit nicht weiter von Belang!

Nicht-religiöses denken hat nur zwei Ziele: Das der Gruppe und das des Einzelnen! Wenn du Glück hast, verfolgt einer nur seine Egoziele, wenn du Pech hast, ist es ein Wissenschaftler der die menschliche Rasse durch ausrotten der Schwächeren auf die nächste Ebene bringen will. 

Und bitte... komm mir nicht mit Wissenschaft und Gewissen! Das ist wie saubere Atomenergie! Darüber brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren! Da würd es ja noch mehr Sinn machen zusammen ein Bild a la "malen nach Zahlen" anzumalen!



Havamal schrieb:


> Diese Dinge haben aber auch nichts mit Religion zu tun, da wir wenn es nach dem Christentum geht auch nur einen Tag zum rasten haben *g*
> 
> Moral und Ethik ergeben sich aus einem fortwährenden Dialog und ich hätte lieber eine Moral, die sich auch all dem gelernten zusammen setzt und nicht eine importierte Moral aus dem 1.en Jahrhundert oder früher!
> 
> ...



Es geht nicht darum auf die Rückkehr von irgend jemanden zu warten! Sonst wären die Gläubigen ja genauso wie ihr, die sagt: "Ich glaube nicht an einen Gott, er tut ja nichts für mich!" Es geht einzig und allein darum seinen eigenen Willen zu formen und zu prägen! Eine Sache die wir ja noch nicht erforscht, noch nicht erwiesen und sie dementsprechend in eurer wissenschaftlichen Welt nicht vorhanden ist!

Kriege..... früher haben Menschen Religionen für Kriege "benutzt" heute nehmen sie halt andere Vorwände! Oder wartest du noch sehnsüchtig darauf bis endlich diese ABC-Waffen im Irak gefunden werden? Nein,... da ging es sicher nicht um Erdöl! Wozu auch? 

Oder wars ein Glaubenskrieg gegen den Irak? Stimmt! Die Amis haben "geglaubt" er hätte ABC-Waffen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich sags nochmal: Wissenschaft hat genausoviel Moral wie eine reine Marktwirtschaft sozial ist!

Klug wer den eleganten Mittelweg wählt und sich nicht einer Seite vollkommen versagt!


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ..ist es ein Wissenschaftler der die menschliche Rasse durch ausrotten der Schwächeren auf die nächste Ebene bringen will. ..



Das Beispiel 2. Weltkrieg mit der Hauptrolle Deutschland unter der Führung Hitler zeigt, das wir aus der geschichte lernen können und es jetzt und zukünftig besser machen.
Hitler hat in meinen Augen versucht, sich alles rational im Geiste vorzustellen udn war seinen Gefühlen nicht gänzlich zugänglich.
Das er seinen Schwerpunkt im Geiste hatte, ist für mich unbestritten.
Es wäre ratsam gewesen, wenn er sich dafür hätte öffnen können ganzheitlich zu denken, fühlen und handeln, weil ein Mensch ist, der auch Gefühl und einen Körper besitzt. Wenn das mehr als damals sein Leben ausmacht hätte und in seine Entscheidung berücksichtigung gefunden hätte, dann wäre der Lauf der Geschichte sicher anders verlaufen.

Es fällt das auf einem zurück, was man aussendet, auch ein Land, Nation etc. ...
Man ist verantwortlich für das Denken, Fühlen und Taten. ^^


Das ist ein überzeichnetes Bild von Wissenschaftler und Wissenschaft an sich und welche Folgen und Konsequenzen sie haben kann, wenn man immer nur eine Ebene seines Seins nutzt.
Die meisten Wissenschaftler die ich kenne sind sehr wohl ganzheitliche Menschen und sind nicht auf die eine Ebene beschränkz.

Genauso sollte man nicht sein Heil in der Wissenschaft suchen, aber es auch nicht auschliessen, diese Möglichkeiten zu nutzen. ^^

Edit:
Baustelle geschlossen!


----------



## ROCKnLOL (31. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Das hat ein Herr Hitler auch versucht, der ähnlich seinen Schwerpunkt im Geiste und somit im Kopf hatte und nicht ganzheitlich, als Mensch der auch Gefühl und einen Körper besitzt und das sein Leben auch ausmacht und in seine Entscheidung berücksichtigung fallen muß, weil sonst es auf ihn zurückfällt und er verantwortlich für seine Taten ist. ^^
> (schei. Satzbau)
> 
> 
> ...



schöner satzbau^^


----------



## Havamal (31. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Das hat ein Herr Hitler auch versucht, der ähnlich seinen Schwerpunkt im Geiste und somit im Kopf hatte und nicht ganzheitlich, als Mensch der auch Gefühl und einen Körper besitzt und das sein Leben auch ausmacht und in seine Entscheidung berücksichtigung fallen muß, weil sonst es auf ihn zurückfällt und er verantwortlich für seine Taten ist. ^^
> (schei. Satzbau)
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du glaubst das zuviel rationales Denken und verlangen von Beweisen Hitlers Problem war, dann hast du im Geschichts Unterrichts was anderes gehört als ich


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Wenn du glaubst das zuviel rationales Denken und verlangen von Beweisen Hitlers Problem war, dann hast du im Geschichts Unterrichts was anderes gehört als ich


Das war nicht nur im Unterricht. ^^
Von Beweisen habe ich glaube ich nichts gesagt, er das Gegenteil wäre wichtig gewesen, die Stimme der Vernunft und Intuition.

Fakt ist, das er eine reine arische Herrenrasse züchten wollte.
Das Menschen mit blauen Augen und blonden Haaren sein Objekt der Begierde waren.
Das er selbst so nicht aussah, wie seine optimale Wahl eines Menschen.

Das macht man sicher, wenn man ein herzensguter Mensch ist und einem seine Mitmenschen sehr am Herzen liegen. ^^

Also nach dem, was ich über Hitler weiß komme ich zu dem Schluß, das ihn genau das fehlt, ein  Herz für sich und seine Mitmenschen, wenn er das gehabt hätte, wäre sicherlich nicht in der Partei gewesen und wenn ja so wäre er sicherlich nicht gewählt worden.

Den die Frage ist warum ist er an die Spitze gekommen?
Wieso wurde er gewählt?
Natürlich konnte er sehr gut reden und mit seiner Mimik und Gestik seinen Worten starken Ausdruck verleihen, aber das alleine langt nicht.
Er hat viele und die Masse angesprochen, auch wenn es kaum einer zugibt, aber auf die Juden war keiner gut zu sprechen. Es war zuviel Neid und Hass auf Ihren Geschäftssinn und Ihre Tütchtigkeit und Ihren Intelekt vorhanden.

Das war sicher nicht so ausgeprägt, dass man alle gleich um die Ecke bringen wollte, aber so hat man es zu Anfang ja auch nicht verkauft.

Was viele Menschen bewußt oder unbewußt, positiv oder negativ denken, empfinden, fühlen und tun, das hat Auswirkungen auf uns alle.
Diese Erkenntnis ist so wichtig für uns alle, das wir uns versuchen selbst zu beobachten und uns klar über unser Motive werden, damit wir uns erkennen als der, der wir sind und der, der wir sein wollen.

Das ist kein leichter Weg, doch die Geschichte lernt uns, dass wir uns jetzt aufmachen (müssen) um aus ihr zu lernen und uns (alle) zu wandeln! ^^



ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> schöner satzbau^^


geändert! ^^



11Raiden schrieb:


> Das Beispiel 2. Weltkrieg mit der Hauptrolle Deutschland unter der Führung Hitler zeigt, das wir aus der geschichte lernen können und es jetzt und zukünftig besser machen.
> Hitler hat in meinen Augen versucht, sich alles rational im Geiste vorzustellen udn war seinen Gefühlen nicht gänzlich zugänglich.
> Das er seinen Schwerpunkt im Geiste hatte, ist für mich unbestritten.
> Es wäre ratsam gewesen, wenn er sich dafür hätte öffnen können ganzheitlich zu denken, fühlen und handeln, weil ein Mensch ist, der auch Gefühl und einen Körper besitzt. Wenn das mehr als damals sein Leben ausmacht hätte und in seine Entscheidung berücksichtigung gefunden hätte, dann wäre der Lauf der Geschichte sicher anders verlaufen.
> ...


Eat this! ^^


----------



## Havamal (31. August 2009)

Das ist alles was ich die ganze Zeit predige, skeptisch und kritisch gegenüber allem zu sein das einem absolute Wahrheit verkaufen will!
Alle absoluten Ideologien dazu gehört auch die Religion sind abzulehnen! Sonst hat man aus der Geschichte nichts gelernt!
Wenn Ideologien an der Macht sind die ein gewisses Welt und Menschenbild propagieren, sind Minderheiten und Idividuen die diesem nicht entsprechen die ersten Opfer! Das war und ist in Theokartien so, in Monarchien und anderen Staatsformen die sich einer bestimmten Maxime verschrieben hatten!

Wissenschaft ist ein selbst korrigierender Prozess  und ihr vor zu werfen das sie keine Moral hat ist ungefähr dasselbe wie Fussball vor zu werfen, dass er einem kein Latein beibringt! 

Wissenschaft ist keine Ideologie sondern eine Methode und hat daher keine nicht diesselbe Funktion wie Religion!

Für die Dummen Wissenschaft steht zur Religion wie schreiben zu einem Buch!

Religionen und ihre diversen Bücher sollten als das genommen werden was sie sind, ein Abbild der Gesellschaft aus der Zeit in der sie geschrieben wurde, man kann daraus lernen wie aus der gesamten Menschheits Geschichte und ihrer Literatur, das heist, dass wir nicht blind folgen sollten, da ansonsten die Gesellschaftsentwicklung still steht und wir mit den Wertvorstellungen aus der Antike gestraft wären!

Sobald der Mensch Dinge zu hinterfragen aufhört, können Ideologien gefährlich werden, darum ist auch in allen Ideologien der nicht hinterfragenden Gläubige das höchste Ideal!


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Das ist alles was ich die ganze Zeit predige, skeptisch und kritisch gegenüber allem zu sein das einem absolute Wahrheit verkaufen will!
> Alle absoluten Ideologien dazu gehört auch die Religion sind abzulehnen! Sonst hat man aus der Geschichte nichts gelernt!
> Wenn Ideologien an der Macht sind die ein gewisses Welt und Menschenbild propagieren, sind Minderheiten und Idividuen die diesem nicht entsprechen die ersten Opfer! Das war und ist in Theokartien so, in Monarchien und anderen Staatsformen die sich einer bestimmten Maxime verschrieben hatten!
> Wissenschaft ist ein selbst korrigierender Prozess  und ihr vor zu werfen das sie keine Moral hat ist ungefähr dasselbe wie Fussball vor zu werfen, dass er einem kein Latein beibringt!
> ...


Siehste, wir finden doch noch einen gemeinsamen höchsten Nenner! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (31. August 2009)

zu was für ner sülze der thread verkommen ist,
schade eigentlich...


----------



## Uktawa (1. September 2009)

So nun mus sich mich doch noch mal zu Worte melden.

Einige hier schreiben ja das sie nicht an Gott glauben und sprechen gleichzeitig jenen die an Gott glauben das Recht darauf ab, weil wohl nicht sein kann was nicht sein darf.
Ich denke man sollte erst einmal jeden der an seinen Gott glaubt dafür respektieren. Ich selber glaube ja nicht an Gott (in welcher Form auch immer es ihn oder "es" geben soll). Aber ich sehe das vielen Menschen der Glaube an Gott im Leben positiv weiter hilft. Ich habe mich auch schon mit vielen Menschne (inbesondere alten Menschen) über das Thema Gott unterhalten. Und ich habe und werde nie irgend jemanden das Recht auf seinen Glauben absprechen.
Für mich persönlich existiert so etwas wie Gott (in welcher Form auch immer) einfach nicht. Denn ich kann Ihn/Es mit keinem meiner Sinne in irgend einer Weise warnehmen. Auch gibt es für mich keinerlei "Beweise" das es was geben könnte das man nur eben nicht "sehen" kann. 
Di eBibel, die Geschichte von Jesus und all den Propheten, die GEschichten über Budda und all die anderen "Gottheiten" der verschiedenen Relegionen basieren ja immer nur auf "Geschichten". Und das ist es eben für mich...nicht mehr als eine Geschichte.
Dennoch kann ich verstehen das viele Menschen ihren Glauben leben. Und so lange sie im Namen ihres Glaubens niemanden unterdrücken, wehtun oder sonst wie schaden, ist es für mich auch völlig in Ordnung.

Vieleicht sollte man selber sich einmal die Frage stellen was man selbst eigendlich unter "Glaube" versteht. Denn so gesehen sind wir ja alle Gläubige. Der eine glaubt an Gott, der andere an die Wissenschaft. Der nächste glaubt an sich selbst und wiederum ein anderer glaubt das er der Mittelpunkt des Universums sei. Ungläubige wie oft Menschen bezeichnet werden die ausserhalb einer Relegion stehen gibt es so gesehen garnicht. Wer von mir als Nicht-Gott-Gläuber erwartet das ich seine Relegion und seinen Glauben toleriere, sollte auch meinen Nicht-Gott-Glauebn tollerieren. Und genau da liegt das Problem. Viele Gottes-Gläubige können es nicht. Sie können nicht akzeptieren das es Menschen gibt die für sich eine andere Warheit haben. Und dann versucht man zu missionieren. Das ist etwas das ich nicht tolerieren kann. Egal um welche Art von Glauben es sich da handelt.

Viele Fragen sich ja "Warum leben wir...was ist der Sinn dahinter". Diese Frage stellt sich ja jeder irgendwann einmal. Grade dann wenn er auf der Suche nach sich selber ist. So unglaublich es vieleicht für den einen oder anderen klingen mag, aber was ist wenn die Antwort auf diese Frage einfach "Es gibt keinen Sinn" lautet. Das ist doch logisch betrachtet das naheliegendste oder etwa nicht?Wir existieren einfach nur deswegen weil es in der Natur eben diese Entwicklung gab. Ob sie nun "beabsichtigt" war oder einfach nur Zufall ist dabei doch völlig egal. 

Aber vieleicht irre ich mich ja auch in all meinen Annahmen und Vermutungen...aber da geht es Gottes-Gläubigen Menschen dann genau so. Möglich ist im Grunde alles was unser Verstand uns ausspinnen kann. Aber was die Warheit ist und was nicht...das kann keiner sagen.


----------



## sarika (1. September 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Wer von mir als Nicht-Gott-Gläuber erwartet das ich seine Relegion und seinen Glauben toleriere, sollte auch meinen Nicht-Gott-Glauebn tollerieren. Und genau da liegt das Problem. Viele Gottes-Gläubige können es nicht. Sie können nicht akzeptieren das es Menschen gibt die für sich eine andere Warheit haben. Und dann versucht man zu missionieren. Das ist etwas das ich nicht tolerieren kann. Egal um welche Art von Glauben es sich da handelt.




da sollten sich solche nicht toleranten leute mal ein beispiel an modernen missionaren nehmen. die gehen heute hauptsächlich nach südamerika, afrika oder wo auch immer hin, um der bevölkerung dort lesen schreiben und rechnen beizubringen, oft ist auch noch medizinische versorgung inbegriffen. und sonntags laden sie eben zum gottesdienst ein, und wenn keiner kommt, machen sie ihn für sich selbst. habe einige bekannte die bei den indianern in südamerika sind, sprich die infos sind aus 1.-2. hand.


 ich denke der glaube an etwas ist nichts wert, wenn man nicht selbst einen weg dahin gefunden hat, weil nur dann kann man verstehen warum man glaubt und kann seinen glauben leben.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> zu was für ner sülze der thread verkommen ist,
> schade eigentlich...


Dann löffel mal lieber die Suppe aus, die Du Dir selbst eingebrockt hast. ^^



Uktawa schrieb:


> ...
> Einige hier schreiben ja das sie nicht an Gott glauben und sprechen gleichzeitig jenen die an Gott glauben das Recht darauf ab, weil wohl nicht sein kann was nicht sein darf.
> Ich denke man sollte erst einmal jeden der an seinen Gott glaubt dafür respektieren. Ich selber glaube ja nicht an Gott (in welcher Form auch immer es ihn oder "es" geben soll). Aber ich sehe das vielen Menschen der Glaube an Gott im Leben positiv weiter hilft. Ich habe mich auch schon mit vielen Menschne (inbesondere alten Menschen) über das Thema Gott unterhalten. Und ich habe und werde nie irgend jemanden das Recht auf seinen Glauben absprechen.
> Für mich persönlich existiert so etwas wie Gott (in welcher Form auch immer) einfach nicht. Denn ich kann Ihn/Es mit keinem meiner Sinne in irgend einer Weise warnehmen. Auch gibt es für mich keinerlei "Beweise" das es was geben könnte das man nur eben nicht "sehen" kann.
> ...


So Du glaubst nicht an Gott?
An die Wand!
Ne, Spaß. Das ist mir so was von egal woran jemand glaubt.
Ich kann sogar damit leben, wenn jemand an das Spaghetti Monster glaubt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum können viele Menschen anderen Glauben nicht akzeptieren und Ihrer ist der einzig richtige?
Nunja, das hängt damit zusammen, das alles was nicht die Person selber ist, etwas trennendes ist, was Angst macht, abgelehnt wird und als das Böse abgeurteilt werden kann.

Warum trennen so viele Menschen, haben Angst, lehnen ab und verteufeln, was Außen ist?
Die meisten Menschen beschäftigen sich am wenigsten mit sich selbst und bilden ein gesundes Selbstbewußtsein, Selbstvertrauen und Selbstliebe aus.
Sie verdrängen, unterdrücken und lenken sich auf viele Art ab und da nicht hinzuschauen, wo sie Angst haben, bei sich selbst.
Erst, wenn der Mensch bei sich schaut und sich mit sich selbst und seiner Umwelt aussöhnt, dann wird er begreifen, wer er ist und die Natur, die Erde und die Umwelt mehr und mehr und immer besser verstehen.
Das macht demütig und man läßt seine alten Glaubensmuster und (Vor-)Urteile immer mehr los.

Na auf denn.
Das alle Menschen an sich arbeiten und zerst bei sich schauen.

Wer ist ohne Sünde werfe den ersten Stein.

Jedem nach seinem Glauben.
So sei es.

Sinn und Leben:

Wenn ich mir Marienkäfer anschaue und mit welcher Flut die auf der Welt kommen und wie schnell die verenden (können), so magst Du recht haben.

Ich glaube aber kaum, das sich die Evolution so viel Mühe macht und so viel Energie einsetzt, nur um wieder sinnlos zu zerstören.

Wenn ja, dann kann es ja auch so sein, das eine weiter Lektion kommt, in einem anderen Leben.
Mineralien und Steine existieren zB.
Da fällt es mir schon schwerer von Evolution und Entwicklung zu sprechen.
Anscheinend gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Existenz undLeben und diese Trenngrenze kann wohl vom Leben überschritten werden, aber von der Existenz eines Steins oder Minerals ist der Weg für mich nicht vorstellbar.

Sinn des Lebens, da wir den freien Willen haben, kannst Du Dir Deinen Sinn selber geben oder suchen.
Das kann sein das Du wie Jesus rumläufst und sicherlich als Spinner abgeurteilst wirst von den meisten, oder den Sinn in Deiner Familie und Deinem Nachkommen legen, oder Du glaubst es macht alles einen Sinn und machst das wichtigste überhaupt.
Du arbeitest an Dir, an Deiner Selbstliebe, Deinem Selbstbewußtsein und Deinem Selbstvertrauen.
Das ist eine Mammutaufgabe und damit haben die meisten Menschen schon genug zu tun. ^^

Wenn man an einem Leben nach dem Tode glauben mag.
Was ist dann der Sinn dahinter? (Evolutionen und Entwicklung auf allen Ebenen)
Was wird man mitnehmen können? (keine Materie, sondern nur innere Werte)

Also ich empfinde den Gedanken tröstlich und für mich ist er mit den Energieerhaltungssatz von Albert Einstein (E=mc zum Quadrat) erklärbar.

Das heißt nicht das einstein recht hatte, aber ich für meinen Teil sehe dahinter einen Sinn, der sich mir logisch, rational und nachvollziehbar zeigt und wo mein Herz weit und offen wid und ja sagt und das ist für mich ein Zeichen, das es für mich wahr ist.

Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.



sarika schrieb:


> da sollten sich solche nicht toleranten leute mal ein beispiel an modernen missionaren nehmen. die gehen heute hauptsächlich nach südamerika, afrika oder wo auch immer hin, um der bevölkerung dort lesen schreiben und rechnen beizubringen, oft ist auch noch medizinische versorgung inbegriffen. und sonntags laden sie eben zum gottesdienst ein, und wenn keiner kommt, machen sie ihn für sich selbst. habe einige bekannte die bei den indianern in südamerika sind, sprich die infos sind aus 1.-2. hand.
> ich denke der glaube an etwas ist nichts wert, wenn man nicht selbst einen weg dahin gefunden hat, weil nur dann kann man verstehen warum man glaubt und kann seinen glauben leben.


Ich habe meine Erfahrungen mit einem Pastor gemacht und glaubt mir, das war eine lange Korespondenz.
 Er kam mir immer wieder mit Jesus und wer nicht an ihn glaube wird nicht gerettet werden (und im Fegefeuer sein).. Bla bla..
Als er gemerkt hat, das er mich nicht überzeugen konnte und ich auch langsam leid war eine tolerante Einstellung von ihm einzufordern, hörten wir auf zu diskutieren und beendeten unsere Kontakt.

Also manche Bibeltreuen sind in meinen Augen verblendet, das trift sicher nicht af alle zu aber auf manche, man muß doch andere Meinungen neben seiner eigenen dulden! ^^
Grade wenn es um ein Thema, wie Glauben ist, wo keiner fundierte Fakten und Hinweise hat, die von allen anerkannt werden (können). 

Mit dem Jesus als Retter gebe ich ihn indirekt sogar recht.
Weil Jesus ist, wenn er nur die Hälfte von den Sagen tatsächlich geleistet hat, uns ein leuchtendes Beispiel, was ein Mensch instande zu leisten ist und unser aller Vorbild, weil wenn wir uns danach ausrichten, dann wird die Menschheit gesunden und sich und de Natur und seiner Umwelt, sowie der Erde wohlgesonnen sein.

Jedem nach seinem Glauben.
So sei es.


----------



## Havamal (1. September 2009)

Wer von mir für seine Behauptungen nicht ausgelacht werden will, liefert besser Beweise oder hält die Klappe! 

Nein das betrifft nicht alltägliche Sachen, aber wenn mir jemand einreden will er  weiss das wir erschaffen worden sind und er kennt auch noch den Baumeister der Baustelle und hat auch schon teilweise auf die Bauzeichnung gespäht, hat er bei mir schon verloren!

Sowas gehört hinterfragt und ausgelacht, wie damals wenn du als einziger noch an den Weihnachtsmann geglaubt hast!


----------



## sympathisant (1. September 2009)

frage: was hat jesus denn geleistet?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. September 2009)

fischsemmeln und wasserski erfunden

Achtung humor!!!!!!


----------



## Havamal (1. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> frage: was hat jesus denn geleistet?




im Vergleich zu sagen wir Erfinder des Benezilins oder anderer Dinge die wirklich das Leben und das Wissen der Menschen verändert haben, nicht viel! Eine Religion mehr unter den tausenden, eine Religion mehr von nem Kameltreiber aus der Wüste, die es irgendwie geschafft hat die Kuhirten bei uns zu überzeugen und zur Weltreligion aufzusteigen!


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Wer von mir für seine Behauptungen nicht ausgelacht werden will, liefert besser Beweise oder hält die Klappe!
> Nein das betrifft nicht alltägliche Sachen, aber wenn mir jemand einreden will er  weiss das wir erschaffen worden sind und er kennt auch noch den Baumeister der Baustelle und hat auch schon teilweise auf die Bauzeichnung gespäht, hat er bei mir schon verloren!
> Sowas gehört hinterfragt und ausgelacht, wie damals wenn du als einziger noch an den Weihnachtsmann geglaubt hast!


Lach aus wenn oder was Du willst.

Wenn Du an den Weihnachtmann nicht glaubst, so lese mal die Bücher über die Scheibenwelt von Terry Pratchet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. September 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Wer von mir für seine Behauptungen nicht ausgelacht werden will, liefert besser Beweise oder hält die Klappe!
> 
> Nein das betrifft nicht alltägliche Sachen, aber wenn mir jemand einreden will er  weiss das wir erschaffen worden sind und er kennt auch noch den Baumeister der Baustelle und hat auch schon teilweise auf die Bauzeichnung gespäht, hat er bei mir schon verloren!
> 
> Sowas gehört hinterfragt und ausgelacht, wie damals wenn du als einziger noch an den Weihnachtsmann geglaubt hast!



Also ehrlich gesagt ist es mir völlig latte ob du mich auslachst oder nicht! Glaube ist Hoffnung! "Ich glaube das es mal besser wird!" und trotzdem kann ich es nicht wissenschaftlich beweisen! Ist schon komisch oder? Ich glaube auch daran, dass es einen höheren Sinn für das Leben gibt! Auch wenn ich es dir nicht beweisen kann! JA UND? Jetzt kannst du lachen! Ist das nicht komisch für dich? Jemand der Hoffnung hat? An was glaubt, was er wissenschaftlich nicht beweisen kann? Und um zu zeigen das ich Hoffnung habe, ja das ich daran Glaube, bleib ich bei dem Glauben den ich schon von früher Kindheit an habe: Christ! Wäre ich als Buddist geboren, wär ich wahrscheinlich einer geblieben! Macht es einen Unterschied? Also richtig tatsächlich in der Sache? Nein! Es ist nur eine andere Art von Glauben ausleben! 

Und wenn man Religion = Glauben = Hoffnung umsetzt,

dann bist du es, der letztlich keine Hoffnung hat, weil er an nichts mehr glaubt wofür es sich zu leben lohnt und wissenschaftlich sowieso alles schlecht aussieht!



sympathisant schrieb:


> frage: was hat jesus denn geleistet?



Oh sehr viel! Er hat Menschen die "Menschlichkeit" näher gebracht! Gezeigt das er sich geopfert hat anstatt zu ducken! Ich weiß! Wissenschaftlich ist das nicht viel. Aber sozial ist ja auch kein wissenschaftlicher Begriff! Ausser es ist zum eigenen Vorteil notwendig. Ich frag mich grad ob du es wirklich nicht begreifen willst, oder schlicht nicht begreifen kannst.....



Havamal schrieb:


> im Vergleich zu sagen wir Erfinder des Benezilins oder anderer Dinge die wirklich das Leben und das Wissen der Menschen verändert haben, nicht viel! Eine Religion mehr unter den tausenden, eine Religion mehr von nem Kameltreiber aus der Wüste, die es irgendwie geschafft hat die Kuhirten bei uns zu überzeugen und zur Weltreligion aufzusteigen!



Ich machs mal kurz: "Wenn ich die Auswahl habe zwischen einem spirituell erfüllten Leben (Glücklich sein, Liebe, Harmonie und dazu braucht man nicht viel) und einem Kühlschrank der aufgebrauchte sachen per Internet sofort nachbestellt. Dann überlass ich dir ohne drüber nachzudenken diesen HighEndKühlschrank!


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt ist es mir völlig latte ob du mich auslachst oder nicht! Glaube ist Hoffnung! "Ich glaube das es mal besser wird!" und trotzdem kann ich es nicht wissenschaftlich beweisen! Ist schon komisch oder? Ich glaube auch daran, dass es einen höheren Sinn für das Leben gibt! Auch wenn ich es dir nicht beweisen kann! JA UND? Jetzt kannst du lachen! Ist das nicht komisch für dich? Jemand der Hoffnung hat? An was glaubt, was er wissenschaftlich nicht beweisen kann? Und um zu zeigen das ich Hoffnung habe, ja das ich daran Glaube, bleib ich bei dem Glauben den ich schon von früher Kindheit an habe: Christ! Wäre ich als Buddist geboren, wär ich wahrscheinlich einer geblieben! Macht es einen Unterschied? Also richtig tatsächlich in der Sache? Nein! Es ist nur eine andere Art von Glauben ausleben!
> Und wenn man Religion = Glauben = Hoffnung umsetzt,
> dann bist du es, der letztlich keine Hoffnung hat, weil er an nichts mehr glaubt wofür es sich zu leben lohnt und wissenschaftlich sowieso alles schlecht aussieht!
> Oh sehr viel! Er hat Menschen die "Menschlichkeit" näher gebracht! Gezeigt das er sich geopfert hat anstatt zu ducken! Ich weiß! Wissenschaftlich ist das nicht viel. Aber sozial ist ja auch kein wissenschaftlicher Begriff! Ausser es ist zum eigenen Vorteil notwendig. Ich frag mich grad ob du es wirklich nicht begreifen willst, oder schlicht nicht begreifen kannst.....
> Ich machs mal kurz: "Wenn ich die Auswahl habe zwischen einem spirituell erfüllten Leben (Glücklich sein, Liebe, Harmonie und dazu braucht man nicht viel) und einem Kühlschrank der aufgebrauchte sachen per Internet sofort nachbestellt. Dann überlass ich dir ohne drüber nachzudenken diesen HighEndKühlschrank!


Yeah!
Scrätschman is in da House!

Volles Sign! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (1. September 2009)

> Oh sehr viel! Er hat Menschen die "Menschlichkeit" näher gebracht! Gezeigt das er sich geopfert hat anstatt zu ducken! Ich weiß! Wissenschaftlich ist das nicht viel. Aber sozial ist ja auch kein wissenschaftlicher Begriff! Ausser es ist zum eigenen Vorteil notwendig. Ich frag mich grad ob du es wirklich nicht begreifen willst, oder schlicht nicht begreifen kannst.....



vor jesus gabs keine menschlichkeit? was für ein weltbild ... 

du kennst konfuzius? und so gab es sicherlich noch 1000 andere die menschlichkeit vor jesus parktiziert haben. jesus war ein prediger und hat es geschafft viele menschen um sich zu scharren ... opferung hat irgendwie was freiwilliges ... er wurde hingerichtet .. wie tausend andere auch ... er konnte vielleicht gut reden und hat unzulänglichkeiten im judentum aufgezeigt. das wars dann auch.

und wenn jetzt jemand kommt und im christentum unzulänglichkeiten zeigt, dann drehen die christen am rad.


----------



## Cørradø (1. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> und wenn jetzt jemand kommt und im christentum unzulänglichkeiten zeigt, dann drehen die christen am rad.


Sagt wer???


----------



## sympathisant (1. September 2009)

ich.


----------



## Cørradø (1. September 2009)

na dann...


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> vor jesus gabs keine menschlichkeit? was für ein weltbild ...
> du kennst konfuzius? und so gab es sicherlich noch 1000 andere die menschlichkeit vor jesus parktiziert haben. jesus war ein prediger und hat es geschafft viele menschen um sich zu scharren ... opferung hat irgendwie was freiwilliges ... er wurde hingerichtet .. wie tausend andere auch ... er konnte vielleicht gut reden und hat unzulänglichkeiten im judentum aufgezeigt. das wars dann auch.
> und wenn jetzt jemand kommt und im christentum unzulänglichkeiten zeigt, dann drehen die christen am rad.


Man kann auch alles aus dem Zusammenhang reissen. ^^

Jesus ist ein überliefeter Beweis für viele Menschen,das es schon vor 2000 Jahren solch ein Gedankengut und solche Mitmenschlichkeit gab.
(Langsam mag ich Skeptiker nicht mehr die sich immer nur einen Teil anschauen und rauspicken) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn er das für Dich nicht ist ok, aber streite nicht ab, das er das für viele Mensch symbolisiert. ^^

Konfuzius ist schön und gut, war ne Inkarnation von Jesus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du nennst dasselbe und verweist nur auf eine andere Person der Geschichte. oO

Ehm sag mal, hast Du die Bibel richtig gelesen?
Weißt Du um die Wunder, die Jesus zugeschrieben werden?
Oder ignoriest Du sie nur, weil sie nicht in Dein (wissenschaftliches?) Weltbild passen?

Ich war nicht dabei (zumindest kann ich mich momentna nicht erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und es sind Überlieferungen, aber bei Dir seh ich das Körnchen Wahrheit gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Christentum gab es immer und wird es immer Unzulänglichkeiten geben, und nu? ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (1. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> vor jesus gabs keine menschlichkeit? was für ein weltbild ...
> 
> du kennst konfuzius? und so gab es sicherlich noch 1000 andere die menschlichkeit vor jesus parktiziert haben. jesus war ein prediger und hat es geschafft viele menschen um sich zu scharren ... opferung hat irgendwie was freiwilliges ... er wurde hingerichtet .. wie tausend andere auch ... er konnte vielleicht gut reden und hat unzulänglichkeiten im judentum aufgezeigt. das wars dann auch.
> 
> und wenn jetzt jemand kommt und im christentum unzulänglichkeiten zeigt, dann drehen die christen am rad.



Uhhh hab ich da jemand getroffen obwohl ich nichtmal gezielt habe?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sag dir mal: Die Sinfonien von Wagner und Beethoven sind zeitlos! Philosophie ist zeitlos! Die Bibel ist zeitlos!

Eure Wissenschaft die ihr hier als "Glaubensersatz" verkaufen wollt ist zeitlich begrenzt und unterliegt ständiger Änderungen!

Ich habe nie Wissenschaft oder deine Meinung angegriffen! Ich habe mich bisher eher gegen: "Religion ist blödsinnig, hinfällig usw und so fort...." sowie "ich muß euch immer auslachen wenn ihr so einen Meinung vertretet!" verteidigt!

Und ich habe noch nicht einmal ansatzweise angefangen deinen Standpunkt zu zerlgen!

Also hör auf für mich auf der kleinsten Geige der Welt zu spielen bevor du feststellst, dass du letztendlich für dich selbst spielst!


----------



## Scrätcher (1. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> du kennst konfuzius? und so gab es sicherlich noch 1000 andere die menschlichkeit vor jesus parktiziert haben. jesus war ein prediger und hat es geschafft viele menschen um sich zu scharren ... opferung hat irgendwie was freiwilliges ... er wurde hingerichtet .. wie tausend andere auch ... er konnte vielleicht gut reden und hat unzulänglichkeiten im judentum aufgezeigt. das wars dann auch.





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und um zu zeigen das ich Hoffnung habe, ja das ich daran Glaube, bleib ich bei dem Glauben den ich schon von früher Kindheit an habe: *Christ! Wäre ich als Buddist geboren, wär ich wahrscheinlich einer geblieben! Macht es einen Unterschied? Also richtig tatsächlich in der Sache? Nein! Es ist nur eine andere Art von Glauben ausleben! *



Würdest du mal meine Antworten lesen und verstehen, dann hätte sich diese Frage erst garnicht ergeben!


----------



## sympathisant (1. September 2009)

es stimmt schon. glauben kann man nicht widerlegen weil gläubige keine argumente haben. letztendlich ist es egal ob ihr an teekannen oder an jüdische wanderprediger glaubt .. es ist euer ding und ihr müsst damit glücklich werden. schlimm wirds eben nur wenn unschuldige leiden müssen weil ihr glaubt ... 

man liest sich in nem anderen thread.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> es stimmt schon. glauben kann man nicht widerlegen weil gläubige keine argumente haben. letztendlich ist es egal ob ihr an teekannen oder an jüdische wanderprediger glaubt .. es ist euer ding und ihr müsst damit glücklich werden. schlimm wirds eben nur wenn unschuldige leiden müssen weil ihr glaubt ...
> 
> man liest sich in nem anderen thread.



Keine Argumente oder keine wissenschaftliche Beweise? Argumente kann ich dir am laufenden Band bringen, Beweise für einen Gott oder ein bestimmtes Abbild für eine höhere Intelligenz kann ich dir nicht geben! Nur das ich eben trotzdem daran glaube!

Und stimmt ja! Wenn es Krieg wegen Rohstoffe gibt, dann lassen wir das mal ausser acht! Die Menschheit hat ja seit anbeginn der Zeit nur Religionskriege geführt! Was nicht der "MATERIELLEN GIER" ein paar Einzelner zuzuschreiben war sondern der Religion!

Und schon die Bibel ruft zur Gewalt in den 10 Geboten auf:

"Du sollst nicht töten"

Machs gut!


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Uhhh hab ich da jemand getroffen obwohl ich nichtmal gezielt habe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich komme nicht umhin Dir recht zu geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Würdest du mal meine Antworten lesen und verstehen, dann hätte sich diese Frage erst garnicht ergeben!


Wie wahr! ^^


----------



## llviktorj (1. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht umhin Dir recht zu geben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schleimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (1. September 2009)

@11Raiden: du hörst dich an wie ne sockenpuppe


----------



## Scrätcher (1. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> @11Raiden: du hörst dich an wie ne sockenpuppe



Wie witzig! 

Ja genau! Wo bleiben unsere Argumente! DU brauchst ja auch keine! Und warum zum Teufel nervt es uns wenn wir beleidigt werden?

Hast du nichts besseres zu bieten als ne Beleidigung?

Sockenpuppe.....

du fängst nicht nur an dich unglaubwürdig zu machen (fehlende Argumente, Beleidigungen, du sagtest du gehst aus dem Thread) sondern auch lächerlich!


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> es stimmt schon. glauben kann man nicht widerlegen weil gläubige keine argumente haben. letztendlich ist es egal ob ihr an teekannen oder an jüdische wanderprediger glaubt .. es ist euer ding und ihr müsst damit glücklich werden. schlimm wirds eben nur wenn unschuldige leiden müssen weil ihr glaubt ...
> man liest sich in nem anderen thread.



Hm..?
Wer von den Anwesenden hat das geschrieben?

Wenn interessiert es ob Du oder Scätcher, ich oder jemand anderes an Teekannen oder sonst was glaubt?
In erster Linie wohl uns selbst und allen anderen kann es egal sein.
Ja es ist möglich, man diskutieren, obwohl man einen anderen Glauben hat, wenn man will. ^^
Man kann aber auch alles schlecht reden, weil es nicht seine eigene Meinung wiederspiegelt und das glaube ich halt ab und an als Motivationsgrund zu erkennnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Du vorne angefangen hättest, dann hättest Du gewußt, das alle Relegionen friedlebend und friedfertig sind und nur manche Menschen sich zu Ihrem Zwecke mißbrauchen und wir uns davon distanzieren. ^^

Ich habe nix gegen Quereinsteiger, wenn sie das Thema interessiert, dann sollen sie gefälligst vorne anfangen und nicht mitten im Thread und Themen aufklauben, die wir schon 1000-mal durchgekaut haben. ^^

Wenn Unschuldige leiden müssen ist das immer schlimm und wir haben einen anderen Glauben wo ekiner leiden muß. 

Bis in einem anderen Thread.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> Schleimer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn er (in meinen Augen) recht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem kann man auch zustimmen, anstatt immer nur gegen etwass zu sein. ^^
Das zu können, scheint aber ein Gottesgeschenk zu sein, weil nicht alle Menschen diese Gabe besitzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sympathisant schrieb:


> @11Raiden: du hörst dich an wie ne sockenpuppe


Haha, selten so gelacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, dann lassen wir mal unbewußte Äußerung an uns abperlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Er will damit nur sagen, dass ich zu sehr sehr Deiner Meinung bin, OBWOHL ich einen anderen Glauben habe, Deine Ansichten rationel, logisch, vernunftsmäßig und gefühlsmäßig nachvollziehen kann.
Dazu sind wohl nicht alle in der Lage.
Schade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manche Leute wollen wohl nur Stunk machen und sind an einer konstruktiven Auseinandersetzung und wirkungsvollen Diskussion nicht zugänglich.

So soll es sein.

Bewußtsein und die Auseinandersetzung mit sich selbst wächst halt nicht auf Bäumen. ^^


----------



## Uktawa (1. September 2009)

Ich denke Jesus war ein Wunder seiner Zeit. Aber er war kein "Sohn Gottes". Sprich kein Wesen das von irgend einer Macht auf die Erde gesand wurde um für die Sünden der Menschen zu sterben. 
Wenn man sich die damalige Zeit einmal betrachtet so weiss man das der einfache Mensch damals nicht viel hatte. Hunger, Krankheiten, Unterdrückung waren damals vorherschend. Dann tauchte ein junger Mann auf der es verstand seine GEdanken und Träume so in Worte zu fassen das die Leute stehen blieben und ihm zuhörten. Heute wäre Jesus warscheinlich Politiker.
Was ich damit sagen will ist das ich glaube das es den Zimmermann Jesus wirklich gab. Aber er war ein Mensch genau wie du und ich. Nu eben das er ein Talent hatte, das Wort zu festigen und damit Menschen um sich zu scharren.  Er hat den Leuten das erzählt was sie vieleicht hören wollten. Er sprach von Dingen die sie berührten und so wurden es eben mehr und mehr Fans. Die damaligen machthaber sahen darin eine Gefahr. Und da er sowas wie ein Rebell war ist ganz klar das er wie ürigens damals hunderte, am Kreuz landete.
Wichtig ist was die Menschen daraus machten. Eine Geschichte die im laufe all der Jahre von Überlieferung zu Überlieferung immer mehr ausgeschmückt wurde. Das dies niedergeschrieben wurde...schön und gut. Aber die Bibel wurde auch nur von Menschen geschrieben und in all den Jahren so oft übersetzt und umgeschrieben das das Orginal garnicht mehr findbar ist.
Würde es uns heute richtig dreckig gehen, würden wir im Chaos, Hunger und Unterdrückung sitzen und käme ein junger charismatischer Mensch zu uns und würde uns das erzählen was sich für uns super anhört, könnte sich das ganze wiederholen.
Menschen sind manipulierbar. Das sollte ich denke ich jeder wissen der sich mal mit dem dritten Reich befasst hat. Massenhysterie, Massenbeeinflussung funktioniert. Geb den Menschen Brot wenn sie Hungern und sage ihnen was sie hören wollen und sie werden dir folgen ohne zu fragen oder zu zweifeln.
Wie ich schon weit weit oben schrieb....Menschen wollen geführt werden...


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Ich denke Jesus war ein Wunder seiner Zeit. Aber er war kein "Sohn Gottes". Sprich kein Wesen das von irgend einer Macht auf die Erde gesand wurde um für die Sünden der Menschen zu sterben.
> Wenn man sich die damalige Zeit einmal betrachtet so weiss man das der einfache Mensch damals nicht viel hatte. Hunger, Krankheiten, Unterdrückung waren damals vorherschend. Dann tauchte ein junger Mann auf der es verstand seine GEdanken und Träume so in Worte zu fassen das die Leute stehen blieben und ihm zuhörten. Heute wäre Jesus warscheinlich Politiker.
> Was ich damit sagen will ist das ich glaube das es den Zimmermann Jesus wirklich gab. Aber er war ein Mensch genau wie du und ich. Nu eben das er ein Talent hatte, das Wort zu festigen und damit Menschen um sich zu scharren.  Er hat den Leuten das erzählt was sie vieleicht hören wollten. Er sprach von Dingen die sie berührten und so wurden es eben mehr und mehr Fans. Die damaligen machthaber sahen darin eine Gefahr. Und da er sowas wie ein Rebell war ist ganz klar das er wie ürigens damals hunderte, am Kreuz landete.
> Wichtig ist was die Menschen daraus machten. Eine Geschichte die im laufe all der Jahre von Überlieferung zu Überlieferung immer mehr ausgeschmückt wurde. Das dies niedergeschrieben wurde...schön und gut. Aber die Bibel wurde auch nur von Menschen geschrieben und in all den Jahren so oft übersetzt und umgeschrieben das das Orginal garnicht mehr findbar ist.
> ...



Das stimmt, die meisten Menschen wollen geführt werden, weil sie Ihren eigenen Führer nicht an erkennen..sich selbst!

Wir sind alle Gottes Kinder und das sein Bewußtsein für einen einfachen Zimmerman sehr weit war, das ist für mich unbestritten. ^^

Du glaubst nicht an die Wunder, welche ihm zugesprochen werden?
Also ich für meinen Teil halte sie für möglich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quana (1. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht an die Wunder, welche ihm zugesprochen werden?
> Also ich für meinen Teil halte sie für möglich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich halte die Wunder auch nicht für möglich. Die Bibel spricht in Bildern und genaus, denke ich, müssen die Wunder gewertet werden. Als Bilder. Um die göttlichkeit Jesu zu verdeutlichen.

Die Wunderheilungen, von denen in der Bibel gesprochen wird weisen übrigens das selbe System auf, wie die Wunderheilungen in der grichischen Antike. Hier werden schon vorhandene Topi benutzt um etwas zu verdeutlichen.

Diese schon vorhandenen Topi ziehen sich wie ein roter Faden durch das NT. Wenn man böse sein will kann man behaupten, das das NT nur geklaut ist. Aus vielen schon vorhandenen Religionen werden Bräuche und Symbole übernommen.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Quana schrieb:


> Ich halte die Wunder auch nicht für möglich. Die Bibel spricht in Bildern und genaus, denke ich, müssen die Wunder gewertet werden. Als Bilder. Um die göttlichkeit Jesu zu verdeutlichen.
> Die Wunderheilungen, von denen in der Bibel gesprochen wird weisen übrigens das selbe System auf, wie die Wunderheilungen in der grichischen Antike. Hier werden schon vorhandene Topi benutzt um etwas zu verdeutlichen.
> Diese schon vorhandenen Topi ziehen sich wie ein roter Faden durch das NT. Wenn man böse sein will kann man behaupten, das das NT nur geklaut ist. Aus vielen schon vorhandenen Religionen werden Bräuche und Symbole übernommen.


Das würde mich mehr interessieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kannst Du näher darauf eingehen oder auf Quellen verweisen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quana (1. September 2009)

Ich kann versuchen näher darauf einzugehen:

Für die Analogie der Wunderheilungen hab ich leider keine Quellen, das haben wir im Religionsunterricht gelernt. Und Lehrer nennen keine Quellen. Ich kann aber versuchen morgen ein konkretes Beispiel zu posten, dafür muss ich aber in meinen Aufzeichnungen suchen.

Ich kann auchnoch ein paar Beispiele zu den Ähnlichkeiten der Bibel mit anderen/älteren Religionen geben:

Das Blut Jesu, das die Welt von den Sünden Reinigt, gibt es fast genauso im Mitraskult. Nur dort ist es nicht das Blut Mitras, sondern das einers Stieres, den er opfert.

Oder nimmt man das Osterfest, das übrigens seinen Nahmen von der Frühlingsgöttin Ostara hat, hist ein heidnisches Frühjarsfest. Sozusagen die Wiedergeburt der Natur nach dem Winter. Also ist eine Wiedergeburt/Auferstehung Jesu fast zwangsläufig.
Wobei ich hinzufügen muss, das die Figur der Ostara nicht unumstritten ist und eventuel wurde sie erst später erfunden um Osterrieten zu erklären.

Es gibt noch einige Andere Beispiele, aber die fallen mir im Moment nicht ein. 

Zu erkennen ist nur, das das Christentum nicht aus dem Nichts entstanden ist und auch nicht nur aus dem Judentum. Es hat einfach vielen alten Festen eine neue Bedeutung gegeben.

Was ich mit meinem vorherigen Post ausdrücken wollte, ist das das Christentum die Wunderheilungen nicht neu erfunden hat, sondern nur eine neue Geschichte auf ein altes Systhem anwendet. Und ich der Meinung bin, das das eine Bildsprache außmacht. Bekannte Topi zu verwenden um etwas neues zu beschreiben. 

Nach meiner Logik müsstest du dann auch alle antiken Heilungen für wahr erachten, genaus, wie alle Gleichnisse, die in der Selben Bildersprache, wie die Wunderheilungenverfasst sind. Wie gesagt, nach MEINER Logik.

Ich will dir nicht sagen, was du glauben sollst und was nicht, bitte verstehe das nicht falsch, aber ich wollte aufzeigen, was eine Aussage, wie "ich glaube an die Wunder, die Jesus gewirkt hat" nachsich zieht.

Ich persönlich brauche keine Wunder, um an einen Gott zu glauben.


----------



## Uktawa (1. September 2009)

Quana schrieb:


> ...Ich persönlich brauche keine Wunder, um an einen Gott zu glauben...



Das ist doch mal eine schöne Aussage.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Quana schrieb:


> Ich kann versuchen näher darauf einzugehen:
> Für die Analogie der Wunderheilungen hab ich leider keine Quellen, das haben wir im Religionsunterricht gelernt. Und Lehrer nennen keine Quellen. Ich kann aber versuchen morgen ein konkretes Beispiel zu posten, dafür muss ich aber in meinen Aufzeichnungen suchen.
> Ich kann auchnoch ein paar Beispiele zu den Ähnlichkeiten der Bibel mit anderen/älteren Religionen geben:
> Das Blut Jesu, das die Welt von den Sünden Reinigt, gibt es fast genauso im Mitraskult. Nur dort ist es nicht das Blut Mitras, sondern das einers Stieres, den er opfert.
> ...


Das ist interessant, das mit Ostern wußte ich als heidnsiche Fest.
Antike Heilungen waren sicher auch möglich.
Ich glaube auch an andere Wunder, auch in der Neuzeit (zB Brücke in Amerika eingestürzt und Schulbus mit 50/60 Kinder unversehrt!). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie Du siehst, ist mein Glauben zeitlos und hängz nicht von Jesus ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er ist für mich nur ein Weg, um zu zeigen welches Potential in allen Menschen latent schlummert! ^^



Uktawa schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine schöne Aussage.


Das stimmt und habe ich auch gedacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (1. September 2009)

Ja das Thema Wunder ist auch so eine Sache. Dazu muss man natürlich erstmal wieder für sich selber klären was man unter einem Wunder genau versteht. Aber ich geh mal davon aus das die meisten Menschen denken das ein Wunder ein positiver "Eingriff von Gott" oder dergleichen ist. Bestes Beispiel ist zB das haus das einstürzt aber das Baby das in seiner Wiege lag hat ohne einen Kratzer überlebt. Da sprechen dann viele Menschen von einem Wunder.
Besonders relegiöse Menschen sprechen dann auf diese Wunder gerade zu an wie eine Pfütze Benzin auf ein brennendes Streichholz. 
Doch wenn (natürlich unter der Vorraussetzung das es einen Gott gäbe) Gott hier und da eingreift und Wunder geschehen lässt, warum lässt er/sie/es dann auf der anderen Seite soviel Schrecken zu? Und ich meine damit jetzt nicht speziell von Menschen verursachte Schrecken.
Warum sterben dann soviele Menschen an Krankheiten wie ZB Krebs. Warum verhungern so viele Menschen oder verdursten weil sie in einem Teil der Welt leben wo Dürren auftreten. Warum kommen so viele Menschen bei Erdbeben oder anderen Naturkatastrophen um. Wo bleibt da die Kraft der Wunder? Wo bleibt das das eingreifen des so oft barmherzig beschriebenen Gottes?
Das ist doch einmal mehr ein Beweis dafür das es Wunder eigendlich nicht gibt. Viel mehr sollte man dann wohl in solchen Fällen von Glück und Zufall reden, anstatt es einer höheren Macht zu zuschreiben.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Ja das Thema Wunder ist auch so eine Sache. Dazu muss man natürlich erstmal wieder für sich selber klären was man unter einem Wunder genau versteht. Aber ich geh mal davon aus das die meisten Menschen denken das ein Wunder ein positiver "Eingriff von Gott" oder dergleichen ist. Bestes Beispiel ist zB das haus das einstürzt aber das Baby das in seiner Wiege lag hat ohne einen Kratzer überlebt. Da sprechen dann viele Menschen von einem Wunder.
> Besonders relegiöse Menschen sprechen dann auf diese Wunder gerade zu an wie eine Pfütze Benzin auf ein brennendes Streichholz.
> Doch wenn (natürlich unter der Vorraussetzung das es einen Gott gäbe) Gott hier und da eingreift und Wunder geschehen lässt, warum lässt er/sie/es dann auf der anderen Seite soviel Schrecken zu? Und ich meine damit jetzt nicht speziell von Menschen verursachte Schrecken.
> Warum sterben dann soviele Menschen an Krankheiten wie ZB Krebs. Warum verhungern so viele Menschen oder verdursten weil sie in einem Teil der Welt leben wo Dürren auftreten. Warum kommen so viele Menschen bei Erdbeben oder anderen Naturkatastrophen um. Wo bleibt da die Kraft der Wunder? Wo bleibt das das eingreifen des so oft barmherzig beschriebenen Gottes?
> Das ist doch einmal mehr ein Beweis dafür das es Wunder eigendlich nicht gibt. Viel mehr sollte man dann wohl in solchen Fällen von Glück und Zufall reden, anstatt es einer höheren Macht zu zuschreiben.


Hier kommen wir in eine Grauzone, weil es noch mehr Spekulation als ohnehin schon ist.

Bei dem Beispiel mit dem Kind, da kann es um Lebensaufgabe und/oder Gottes Plan bzw. Masterplan gehen und es kann sich immer auch um Schutzengel handeln, die im höchsten Willen Aller handeln.
Das Gesetz der Gnade fällt mir noch ein.

Dann gibt es sicherlich Vorgänge die nach dem  Gesetz von Ursache und Wirkung im Zusammenhang mit dem Resonanzgesetz passieren (müssen/sollen?).
Das hat ggf etwas mit Abarbeitung von Karma aus vorangegangen Leben zu tun.

Wie gesagt sehr spekulativ und ein sehr heißes Eisen, die Wunder. ^^


----------



## Uktawa (2. September 2009)

Am Ende ist doch alles nur Spekulation...oder nicht ?!

Wir denken zu wissen das Dinge sind wie sie sind oder eben nicht sind. Aber wer sagt uns denn das unser denken richtig ist. Eben das sagen wir uns nur selber da es keine aussen stehende Intelligenz (Art, Lebewesen was auch immer) gibt die uns sagen kann/wird ob wir in unseren Vermutungen und Spekulationen in irgend einer Weise recht haben. 
Man kann es auch in einem Satz auf dem Punkt bringen: Der Mensch ist das was er zu sein glaubt.
Und so ist eigendlich alles nur Spekulation. Unser Sinn des Lebens, der Glaube, Wunder, selbst Wissenschaft. Ja sogar Einsteins Formeln sind am Ende nur Spekulation da sie ja nur in der Theorie existieren, in der Annahme das die Welt da draussen (und das Universum) so ist wie wir es vermuten und annehmen. Doch ob unsere Annahmen alles betreffend, also sowohl die Wissenschaften oder auch die Relegionen und der Glaube, am Ende wirlich so sind...das steht in einem Buch das bis her kein Mensch fand und lesen wird können...


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist das was er zu sein glaubt.
> 
> Und so ist eigendlich alles nur Spekulation. Unser Sinn des Lebens, der Glaube, Wunder, selbst Wissenschaft. Ja sogar Einsteins Formeln sind am Ende nur Spekulation da sie ja nur in der Theorie existieren, in der Annahme das die Welt da draussen (und das Universum) so ist wie wir es vermuten und annehmen. Doch ob unsere Annahmen alles betreffend, also sowohl die Wissenschaften oder auch die Relegionen und der Glaube, am Ende wirlich so sind...das steht in einem Buch das bis her kein Mensch fand und lesen wird können...


Ja alles Spekulation und Vermutungen, wie fischen im Trüben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann wäre es gut, wenn jemand das Buch mal schreibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guter Satz und sehr sinnig der Inhalt des Textes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (2. September 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Am Ende ist doch alles nur Spekulation...oder nicht ?!
> 
> Wir denken zu wissen das Dinge sind wie sie sind oder eben nicht sind. Aber wer sagt uns denn das unser denken richtig ist. Eben das sagen wir uns nur selber da es keine aussen stehende Intelligenz (Art, Lebewesen was auch immer) gibt die uns sagen kann/wird ob wir in unseren Vermutungen und Spekulationen in irgend einer Weise recht haben.
> Man kann es auch in einem Satz auf dem Punkt bringen: Der Mensch ist das was er zu sein glaubt.
> Und so ist eigendlich alles nur Spekulation. Unser Sinn des Lebens, der Glaube, Wunder, selbst Wissenschaft. Ja sogar Einsteins Formeln sind am Ende nur Spekulation da sie ja nur in der Theorie existieren, in der Annahme das die Welt da draussen (und das Universum) so ist wie wir es vermuten und annehmen. Doch ob unsere Annahmen alles betreffend, also sowohl die Wissenschaften oder auch die Relegionen und der Glaube, am Ende wirlich so sind...das steht in einem Buch das bis her kein Mensch fand und lesen wird können...




Dank Einstein funktioniert unser GPS genauer da wir wissen das bewegte Uhren langsamer laufen, daher wissen wir das die Theorie stimmt, da wir sie testen und Voraussagen machen können! Es gibt natürlich auch noch andere Voraussagen. Theorien sind nicht nur Glauben an die Welt, sie könnnen getestet und diese Tests können von allen wiederholt werden und sie funktionieren auch für jeden, selbst für die die nicht an die Theorie dahinter glauben! Sie mögen inkomplett sein, aber eine Theorie ist an sich stimmig und interpretiert die Fakten die wir haben über die Welt! Von daher kann ich die Relativierung der Wissenschaft nicht so stehen lassen, ansonsten könnte ja auch ein Philosoph etwas erfinden das für alle funktioniert, tun sie aber nicht!

Die Wissenschaft schafft Wissen über die Welt, während Philosophien und Religionen nur Annahmen und vorgefertigte Meinungen über die Welt haben und alles wird an diese angepasst! Manche tun auch nicht mal das und die nennen wir dann Fundamentalisten, Kreationisten, Intelligente Designer, etc!

Selbst ihr als Gläubige habt Dinge die ihr als Schwachsinn betrachted, Dinge die im selben Buch stehen sogar und die andere wiederum als wahr erachten! All diese Dinge haben den selben Grad an  Glaubwürdigkeit, selbst Scientology und Mormonismus machen Aussagen die nicht mehr oder weniger substantiell sind als die Aussagen der Bibel oder die der moderneren Christen! Entweder man glaubt alles, was den selben grad an Beweisen liefert wie der eigene Glaube, oder man ist skeptisch allem gegenüber, was so unsubstantiert daher kommt!


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Dank Einstein funktioniert unser GPS genauer da wir wissen das bewegte Uhren langsamer laufen, daher wissen wir das die Theorie stimmt, da wir sie testen und Voraussagen machen können! Es gibt natürlich auch noch andere Voraussagen. Theorien sind nicht nur Glauben an die Welt, sie könnnen getestet und diese Tests können von allen wiederholt werden und sie funktionieren auch für jeden, selbst für die die nicht an die Theorie dahinter glauben! Sie mögen inkomplett sein, aber eine Theorie ist an sich stimmig und interpretiert die Fakten die wir haben über die Welt! Von daher kann ich die Relativierung der Wissenschaft nicht so stehen lassen, ansonsten könnte ja auch ein Philosoph etwas erfinden das für alle funktioniert, tun sie aber nicht!
> 
> Die Wissenschaft schafft Wissen über die Welt, während Philosophie und Religion nur Annahmen und vorgefertigte Meinungen über die Welt haben und alles wird an diese angepasst! Manche tun auch nicht mal das und die nennen wir das Fundamentalisten, Kreationisten, Intelligente Designer, etc!


Also ich für meinen Teil passe meinem Glauben der Welt an. ^^
Bin ich jetzt Wissenschaftler? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (2. September 2009)

Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du gehörst in die Kategory Genesis ist falsch aber Gott hat trotzdem alles erschaffen, auch wenn die Bibel leicht daneben liegt wie er es gemacht hat!! Auf dich trifft der Edit zu den du wohl nimer mit bekommen hast, dank meiner Edit Baustelle!


----------



## afrael (2. September 2009)

Theorie Nr. 2: finde ich besser


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


He, an das Gott alles erschaffen hat glaube  ich auch, auch wenn ich ebenfalls meine das die Bibel daneben liegt mit Ihren Vermutungen. ^^

Edit?
Edit Baustelle?
Dann klär mich mal auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





afrael schrieb:


> Theorie Nr. 2: finde ich besser


Theorie Nr. 2?!?
Redet Ihr jetzt alle nur noch in Codes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (3. September 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Entweder man glaubt alles, was den selben grad an Beweisen liefert wie der eigene Glaube, oder man ist skeptisch allem gegenüber, was so unsubstantiert daher kommt!


Demnach gibt es auch nur Schwarz und Weiss und kein Grauspektrum dazwischen?
Bildlich gesprochen.
Mag jetzt mit einem empirischen Herangehen zusammehhängen... Polaritäten. Aber auch und gerade in der empirischen Wissenschaft stellt man als Fazit doch immer das Mittelmaß dar!?
Demnach, um ein altes Beispiel anzustrengen, gehts mir im Mittel ganz gut wenn ich mit einem Bein im Gefrierfach und mit dem anderen im Backofen bei 200° stehe (bildhaft gesprochen).

Nicht nur die beiden Beispiele sondern das alltägliche Leben lehren eigentlich docheigentlich, dass es sich zwischen den polaritäten, zwischen Schwarz und Weiss und zwischen zu heiss und zu kalt abspielt.
Wieso soll dann auch Glaube "Glauben" oder "Ablehnen" sein und nicht das Spektrum dazwischen?
Das Leben besteht aus Spannungen DAZWISCHEN. und auf das kommts an. Leben und Tod... das Leben liegt DAZWISCHEN.
Gut Taoisten sagen glaub, das Leben findet im Moment nach dem Einatmen und vor dem Ausatmen statt... wie auch immer... jedenfalls zwischen zwei absoluten Polaritäten/Gegensätzen.

Deine Hypothese riecht mir etwas sehr nach "radikal" und "fundamental". 
Ohne jetzt zu sagen, dass der unbedingte Wahrheitsanspruch einer solchen Aussage keinen Unterschied zur katholischen Kirche erkennen lässt xD


----------



## 11Raiden (3. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Demnach gibt es auch nur Schwarz und Weiss und kein Grauspektrum dazwischen?
> Bildlich gesprochen.
> Mag jetzt mit einem empirischen Herangehen zusammehhängen... Polaritäten. Aber auch und gerade in der empirischen Wissenschaft stellt man als Fazit doch immer das Mittelmaß dar!?
> Demnach, um ein altes Beispiel anzustrengen, gehts mir im Mittel ganz gut wenn ich mit einem Bein im Gefrierfach und mit dem anderen im Backofen bei 200° stehe (bildhaft gesprochen).
> ...



Gutes Beispiel und tolles Wort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazwischen, das merke ich mir mal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nenne das immer die golden Mitte oder das rechte Maß! ^^


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Um die Frage des Threads mal wieder aufzugreifen, möchte ich hiermit mitteilen, dass für mich ein Glauben richtig gelebt wird wenn:

Man sich selbst seine bewußten Problemen stellt und versucht sich seine unbewußten Probleme bewußt zu machen
man sich selbst vertraut in seinen Urteilen, weil wenn man es selbst nicht tut, dann wird es auch kein anderer tun
man sich in seinem Leben beschützt fühlt, egal was für widrige Umstände auch vorhanden sind
man den Sinn in und hinter Allem sucht, um daraus zu lernen
man sich selbst und anderen vergeben kann
man sich selbst und andere nicht verurteilt, sondern sich seinen kleinen Standpunkt bewußt wird und das man gar nicht alle Zusammenhänge kennt, geschweige den versteht
man gut und achtsam mit sich selbst und anderen umgeht
man sich selbst und andere so liebt, wie man ist und sie sind
man sich selbst seiner Fähigkeiten und Talente bewußt wird, sowie bei Anderen dies erkennt
man sich selbstständig versorgen kann in aller Hinsicht und anderen hilfsbereit zur Seite steht
...

Das ist auf jeden Fall noch nicht abschliessend aber schon mal ein Anfang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier nochmal, für die Interessierten, ein Vater-unser durchleuchtet und erklärt:

Das Vater Unser einmal anders  	 

Das Gebet &#8222;Vater unser&#8220; als Meditation


Vater unser im Himmel, geheiligt werde dein Name.
Ich wende mich ganz bewusst dem Höchsten zu. [&#8222;Trachtet vielmehr nach seinem Reich, so wird euch das alles zufallen&#8220;(Lukas 12,31)]. Ich suche die Quelle, die Erleuchtung, die Verschmelzung mit GOTT. Ich lasse mir Zeit, das Gefühl des Einsseins mit GOTT zu erlangen/spüren, bevor ich weitermache.

Dein Reich komme, dein Wille geschehe, wie im Himmel so auf Erden.
&#8222;Ich will den Willen GOTTES leben&#8220;. Ich übergebe mein Niederes Ich, mein Ego meinem Hohem SELBST, dem der ich wirklich bin. Ich erlaube GOTT die Kontrolle über mein Leben zu übernehmen. Ich gehe zum Vater in mir, wie Jesus es getan hat. Der Vater in mir ist mein GÖTTLICHES SELBST.
Diese Erkenntnis erlaubt dem Kern meines Wesens, dem GÖTTLICHEN SELBST, sich auszudehnen, in meinem Alltag mehr Platz einzunehmen und mich zu führen.
Ich bin voller Vertrauen in mein GÖTTLICHES SELBST.

Unser tägliches Brot gib uns heute.
Wenn ich den Kontakt zum Vater in mir, zu meinem GÖTTLICHEN SELBST hergestellt habe und diese Verbindung spüre, ist jetzt der Moment gekommen, in dem ich schöpferisch wirken kann. Jetzt kann ich meine Wünsche, Ziele, Bitten hervorbringen. Der Kommunikationskanal ist geöffnet.

Und vergib uns unsere Schuld, wie auch wir vergeben unseren Schuldigern.
Ich bitte darum, dass mir alle meinen negativen Gedanken, Einstellungen und Taten vergeben oder berichtigt werden. Auch vielleicht die negative Idee, die mich dazu gebracht hat zu glauben, dass mir überhaupt etwas fehlt in meinem Leben, dass es im Leben an irgendetwas mangelt.
Indem ich anderen vergebe, beschleunige ich die Auflösung von Karma, bei mir, aber auch bei anderen. Wenn ich will, dass mir vergeben wird, muss ich zuerst anderen vergeben. Alles was existiert, befindet sich in einem Wachstumsprozess uns alles was existiert, ist GÖTTLICH. Der einzige Unterschied liegt im Grad des Bewusstseins des einzelnen Wesens.

Führe uns aus der Versuchung und erlöse uns von dem Bösen.
Ich bitte um Führung, um keine falschen Urteile zu fällen, ich bitte um Unterstützung, andere nicht zu manipulieren. Ich bitte um Menschen und Situationen, bei denen ich erleben kann, worum ich bitte und dass das für alle beteiligten von Vorteil ist. Ich bitte um Unterstützung bei der Unterscheidung zwischen Licht und Dunkel, auf dass ich mich nicht von den Mächten der Dunkelheit täuschen lasse und vom rechten Weg, dem Weg der Liebe abkomme.
Denn dein ist das Reich und die Kraft und die Herrlichkeit in Ewigkeit.
Ich mache mir bewusst, dass das Werk dann vollendet ist, wenn es in meinem Bewusstsein vollzogen wurde. So werden sich meine Bitten auch auf der materiellen Ebene manifestieren. Alles was ich jetzt noch tun muss, ist in einem erwartungsvollen Zustand zu bleiben. Ich bedanke mich dafür, dass sich die ganze GÖTTLICHE Macht und Herrlichkeit durch mein GÖTTLICHES SELBST jetzt durch mich manifestiert.

A m e n ( So sei es )


Das mit dem; so sei es, habe ich schon gemacht, bevor ich den Text kannte. ^^

Ja ich bekenne mich, ich bin gläubig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwar nicht als bibelfester und bibeltreuer Christ, sondern als Mensch der seine eigene Wahrheit sucht und lebt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

